# GrandinRoad 2014



## moony_1

gah 102$ plus shipping for me.  one of the downsides to being canadian lol


----------



## RCIAG

Thankfully, I got Helsa on super sale last year. Looks like they have all the stuff they had last year still on the site but not much is on sale. I'd love the Headless Dancing Couple but they're still $300 on sale!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

moony_1 said:


> gah 102$ plus shipping for me.  one of the downsides to being canadian lol


Yes - it's amazing the upcharge for shipping to Canada. Luckily I live close enough to the U.S. border that I can have stuff delivered to a business in Sumas, Washington that gives Canadians a US mailing address. I just drive down when it arrives, they charge a flat fee of $5.00 a package and i take it home over the border. I've rarely been charged duty at the crossing and even on big items, it was less than $20.00.

Years ago I wanted to buy the haunted forest door surround, which was at the time $150.00 The cost to ship to Canada was $175.00
I ordered it and had it shipped to Sumas - cost me $5.00 to pickup and no duty charges. The box it came in was huge! I've ordered several things from
Grandin Road this way too.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Check your emails. 30% off one item, today only.


----------



## Hilda

GR seems to be restocking (or rather preselling) a few items in Halloween Haven and FREE SHIPPING sitewide until midnight tonight, June 9th! 
(*the free shipping does not include oversized items, so just double check that before you buy)


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Hilda for your post. I missed the free shipping! I Need that wicked candle holder, haha.... need it 

also want to get the bats round table cloth. I had the wicked candle holder in my cart for $14 last year when it was on sale and couldnt get my order to go through! I hinted at Mothers Day that this is what I wanted but I think my family doesn't have the same Halloween brain as me and thought it wouldn't be a proper Mothers Day gift, haha.... I don't mind paying the $40 for it but hate to pay shipping, ill keep trying til I get it


----------



## Hilda

I hope you get the candle holder boos. It's gorgeous.

I grabbed a few items yesterday with the free shipping. I guess that is officially my first of the 'buy season'. hahahaha


----------



## Always Wicked

i love the candle holder also... but i will def have to take my chances for when it goes on sale.. .. time to ear mark some moolah!!!!


----------



## mamadada

Boos my family doesnt take me seriously either when i mention the things I want. I guess they think I am joking!


----------



## hallowmas

i really do need that candycorn throw pillow! BUT not for $89! 
hallosuzieboo where are you?
does the outlet store have any halloween stuff yet?


----------



## sookie

Ventian Victoria is back?? *runs to Grandin Road throwing Visa at them*


----------



## matrixmom

I KNOW!!! I love that pillow too...does it have gold inside?



hallowmas said:


> i really do need that candycorn throw pillow! BUT not for $89!
> hallosuzieboo where are you?
> does the outlet store have any halloween stuff yet?


----------



## im the goddess

sookie said:


> Ventian Victoria is back?? *runs to Grandin Road throwing Visa at them*


 That made me laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## Always Wicked

i am laughing also.. abt the cost of that pillow when you can get the fabric and stuffing for under 10.00.. you could even hand stitch those while watching your fave halloween movie and it wouldnt even been work... just becareful with that needle  and the visa.... yep.. that was just great!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

I bought the dueling banjo skeletons last year. Didn't even take them out of the box. I think they will be my office decoration this year.


----------



## booswife02

Sookie, I have Victoria and I LOVE her. I put her on my porch in October during the week and on the weekends I take her out and put her in the yard. I'm always talking to her Like a lunatic! You won't regret your purchase!


----------



## ZombieLion

hallowmas said:


> i really do need that candycorn throw pillow! BUT not for $89!
> hallosuzieboo where are you?
> does the outlet store have any halloween stuff yet?


they have free shipping today for 1 more extra day


----------



## Hilda

sookie said:


> Ventian Victoria is back?? *runs to Grandin Road throwing Visa at them*


Glad I am not the only one! 
I know! This post made me laugh!!
I went back and did a second order with the extra day of free shipping. LOLOL I got the Victoria as well since so many seem to like her so much.


----------



## hallorenescene

I love Victoria. I have her.


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> I love Victoria. I have her.


That's good to hear. Thanks for your input. I can't wait to get her!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Checked GrandinRoad's Facebook page for last year and saw that they first started with their Halloween postings on Friday, June 21, 2013. And here it is June 12. Getting close....


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Checked GrandinRoad's Facebook page for last year and saw that they first started with their Halloween postings on Friday, June 21, 2013. And here it is June 12. Getting close....


Oh you do tease.....


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Oh you do tease.....


You have no idea... Do _not_ make her get the feather

I did not remember it being that early, but I surely have no complaints about Halloween arriving sooner


----------



## mamadada

When did the video come out?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Does anyone know if they are getting the Dr Shivers Back?? I desperately need him for my science lab in school?*


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, can you edit your post in the NO1 post on this thread so everyone can have easy access to the grandin road link. you did it last year. thanks.
2012 I bought a lot of props from grandin road. I loved them all. there was only one I wanted that I did not get. that was the stone lady. one of the props I got was gitania. I loved her. I never took her out of the box. 2013 I took her out of the box, I plugged her in, and she worked about 10 to 15 minutes, and she went bad. she still is quite a striking static prop, but even so, she is cooler if she worked. I am doing a fortune teller room this year, so I will display her. I don't know, there were quite a few props grandin road put out last year that I really liked, but I went towards the Halloween spirit store instead. I got the swinging zombie girl, and the jumping spider. and I also got a prop from improvements catalog after Halloween I can't wait to use this year. it is a vampire. I already have a mummy, and a laughing corpse from them. looking forward to seeing what gets displayed this year from all the stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spooky, can you edit your post in the NO1 post on this thread so everyone can have easy access to the grandin road link. you did it last year. thanks. ....



Done. Some forums don't let you go back to edit old threads past a certain time frame, but I was able to add the info.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghost of spooky. I'm glad they let you. just thought I would mention they have the skeleton dog and the zombie dog both in stock right now. I know a lot of haunters were seeking them last year. 
if you go to the outlet finale, they have some decent sales. the candy witch is on sale for $39.00. and the headless boy is on sale for $24.00. they are both cool items I think.


----------



## Spinechiller

This looks to be a new prop from Grandin Road. It will look great beside the skeleton dog I picked up from them last year


----------



## Hilda

OHHHHHHHHHHHH I see it!!!!!!!!! Dang! ROFL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Someone on their Facebook site asked them when Halloween would appear and they said to look for it to start appearing over the next few weeks. Looks like they decided to start earlier...maybe because people started asking. The black boned kitty is very reminescent of last year's layouts with Bonez and The Headless Horseman where they appeared unexpectedly in a normal product display. Love their playful nature. Really does have you checking back regularly.

As for the black boned cat, looks interesting. I know someone on the forum has already posted info on other Bonez related animals they were coming out with. Guessing this might be from the same company. Think I saw pictures of both white and black boned props on their website. The black would look nice silhoutted but probably would be lost in a haunt if not set up with proper lighting. I ordered the screaming animated feral cat we thought GR was going to be stocking last year from HalloweenAsylum a few months back. I really like the cat and the motioned triggered effects. If someone is considering adding just one cat to their scene, I'd recommend checking the feral one out on HA's site and playing the video of it before you need to make an ordering decision of a cat at GR. They're different from each other on a few levels but i can't tell you how exciting it is to have pet props like this to chose from!

and since we all like links to this stuff here's the Halloween Asylum Feral Cat page.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

In case the cat has peaked your interest and you missed Kreppy.Kevin's thread on the Bonez skeleton props in the Prop Section back in May (thanks again Kevin), here's a link to the company he bought his skeleton creatures from. Doubt GR will offer all of these but it's nice to know what's out there.

Bonez Skeleton Props at reseller


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for the link ghost of spooky. I see they have the black boned cat on their site. it's cool, but I prefer the yellow ones. the dog, cat, and bird would all be cool to have. I have a spider skeleton.


----------



## 22606

How they at Grandin Road worked the black cat into the photo is pretty neat. Also, thank you for the link to all of the animals, GoS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*An Eye for Fright*

OK so saw on their facebook page that they had an icon for Do You have an Eye For Fright and it brought me to this page....apparently their website has a number of halloween items dispersed within the website. Looks like maybe they will restock the Headless Horseman.

This was put up on Friday the 13th and I'm wondering how many halloween items are pictured. Listed so far by followers on FB are: black bone cat, chevron pumpkin, green hand, Headless Horseman, black crow. Any more? BTW I looked all thru the online catalog and the items aren't on there but are on the actual website scattered among different categories for example HH is in area rugs. I have found all of the mentioned items except for the green hand. There wasn't a photo of it posted by the person who said they found it so I'm wondering where it is.


----------



## Hilda

You know I do like they are playing with us like that. That's fun. 

My headless 'child' came. It's basically just clothes. LOL Glad I didn't pay full price for it. I did just want it to make a whimsical headless horseman (child) on a hobby horse. I can't remember who gave me that idea. Was it you GoS?! Wish me luck that it turns out the way it is in my head. haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not me but sounds like a fun idea! I remember one or two people ordered that prop when it went on clearance after last halloween and maybe one of them made the suggestion. I've seen some of your work and bet it will turn out great.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks GoS! There are so many fabulous ideas floating around HF... it is hard to remember who said what sometimes.

So this prop is meant to be. I hardly ever get to yard sales, and the first one I drove past today... there was a big spring hobby horse out front!! I could not believe my eyes! 
Yay! 

Now I know this is a headless child... but handless as well? ROFL Looks like I need to find some riding gloves for my little horseman. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No way! Man did you have luck on your side today. I have never seen a hobby horse out on the street or even in Goodwill and such. That is definitely a sign that little boy wants to come to life. Ooooo kind of spooky!

The gloves sound like a great way to resolve the missing hands, easy to stuff and none the wiser. Can we get a pic of the horse before you go to work on it?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

If I remember correctly, last year GR's Halloween Haven went live on July 31. Should be around the same time this year too, I'd imagine.


----------



## Spookywolf

Anybody remember when GR sends out their Halloween catalogue? I signed up too late last year and didn't receive one but I've been getting their regular catalogues since then.


----------



## Serpentia

sookie said:


> Venetian Victoria is back?? *runs to Grandin Road throwing Visa at them*


Late to the thread: Do that, for Vicky is worth throwing Visas over. And she sold out very quickly in 2013, so early is good. 

These figures also go up $10 per year, so there's that. 

As soon as I see Lady in Black, I'll be ordering her. I have a stray couch in my hobby room, and I need someone to SIT on it. She'll be $10 more in 2015, so it might as well be now 

Why does it make me so happy to see even a Grandin Road Halloween page?! It has been a rough six months for me, maybe its just that "simple pleasures" thing.


----------



## Serpentia

p.s. I see they have the big black Gothic Candlesticks back in stock! Get them while you can, they are staples for any display and I cant recommend them highly enough. Buy 'em one at a time on sale, its all good.


----------



## RCIAG

I gotta say I hate the bazillion GR emails I get weekly until mid-July because then I know we're getting close!!

They're one of the few places that do Halloween big time. They're pricey but, IMHO from what I've received, they're worth it. 

**sigh** Remember when ALL the brick & mortar stores did Halloween big? Now we get GR, Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Ross, Oriental Trading (& they can be pricier than some places), & the seasonal stores. Target used to do so much more than they do now, same for Walmart & Michaels. **sigh**

Hopefully GR will keep up the good work which is why I don't always mind buying certain items at full price.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> **sigh** Remember when ALL the brick & mortar stores did Halloween big? Now we get GR, Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Ross, Oriental Trading (& they can be pricier than some places), & the seasonal stores. Target used to do so much more than they do now, same for Walmart & Michaels. **sigh**
> 
> Hopefully GR will keep up the good work which is why I don't always mind buying certain items at full price.


Yes. Not to sound like Archie and Edith, but those were the days

If Grandin Road's prices were more reasonable (not saying that all are ridiculous), I would have no qualms about paying full value; the sales bring the costs down to more in line with what they should be in the first place, in my opinion.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have to agree with garth on prices. use to be you got a nice body for your buck. the prices have soared sky high, and the bodies consist of a pole and fabric. easier to store, but then why the high prices.


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes. Not to sound like Archie and Edith, but those were the days
> 
> If Grandin Road's prices were more reasonable (not saying that all are ridiculous), I would have no qualms about paying full value; the sales bring the costs down to more in line with what they should be in the first place, in my opinion.


THIS! And they have to know this, because when most stuff starts flying off the shelf at GR, is when the sales go up. Just price it like its supposed to be from the start, and you don't need to hold all these sales! I don't get it. 

Although I did score that, what, about $200 velvet cape last year for I think, $65 on sale. That was pretty sweet.... 

Some of their prices make me LOL in general. Who on EARTH is buying $89 throw pillows - no matter how cute they are - or $99 ORNAMENT HOLDERS?!!! Now if it were $9.99 I would buy that ornament holder in a heartbeat, but $99 is just Laugh Out Loud time. 

GR sends me snail-mail catalogs all the time. I look at them and think, "Yeah, I am NOT buying a $500 patio umbrella, thanks, Don't bother me with this stuff until you get that Halloween Haven catalog going, ok?"


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> I gotta say I hate the bazillion GR emails I get weekly until mid-July because then I know we're getting close!!
> 
> They're one of the few places that do Halloween big time. They're pricey but, IMHO from what I've received, they're worth it.
> 
> **sigh** Remember when ALL the brick & mortar stores did Halloween big? Now we get GR, Homegoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Ross, Oriental Trading (& they can be pricier than some places), & the seasonal stores. Target used to do so much more than they do now, same for Walmart & Michaels. **sigh**
> 
> Hopefully GR will keep up the good work which is why I don't always mind buying certain items at full price.


My cats broke my mercury glass Pottery Barn skull I bought last year for about $50, and drove 50 miles each way to get. REALLLLYYY ticked me off. I hope they have those again this year. That thing was gorgeous, I loved it. I loved it so much I haven't actually thrown it out yet... but its hopelessly broken. One side of the face is basically gone. 

Luckily for the cats, I don't know exactly who did it.


----------



## Serpentia

Found on Pinterest: in a florist's window....


----------



## Serpentia

Same florist: 










I do believe Vicky is almost an iconic figure by now, the great thing about these ladies is that you look at them and the imagination runs wild.


----------



## Serpentia

Someone's Halloween tree, Vicky in attendance:


----------



## Hilda

Seeing those pictures... I am glad I ordered her.  Thanks!!
Now I just can't wait til my GR goodies starting arriving.


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> Seeing those pictures... I am glad I ordered her.  Thanks!!
> Now I just can't wait til my GR goodies starting arriving.


One of the things that makes Vicky great is her gown: its big and voluminous and it flows any way you want it to. it completely hides her stand and I love that. I am very fond of my Helsa too, but her lower gown is just: WHY. It does not even cover her stand and you cant do a thing with it. It has no "drape." 

One fun and pretty thing you can do with Vicky is twine a string of appropriately-colored lights up her stand [I like purple, myself. One day I will try solid red, to go with her eyes] or you can twisty-tie some glow-sticks to her stand. These make her gown glow from inside and I think it looks awesome. 

Poor Helsa gets gauze that you cant even drape. Meh.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> My cats broke my mercury glass Pottery Barn skull I bought last year for about $50, and drove 50 miles each way to get. REALLLLYYY ticked me off. I hope they have those again this year.


Sorry to hear. I do not know if it is even remotely similar, but Big Lots had one last year that cost $8 or so, which there is a good chance of them carrying again. The skull is shown in this picture: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-2013-purchases-picture162698-big-lots.html

The florist does fantastic setups. I wish that one around here did similar (hell, I would _gladly_ volunteer to set it up for them).


----------



## Kelloween

I like her and have thought about ordering her, but I'd have to poke those red eyes out and put in some real looking ones..


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry to hear. I do not know if it is even remotely similar, but Big Lots had one last year that cost $8 or so, which there is a good chance of them carrying again. The skull is shown in this picture: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-2013-purchases-picture162698-big-lots.html
> 
> The florist does fantastic setups. I wish that one around here did similar (hell, I would _gladly_ volunteer to set it up for them).


I didnt know about that one, I have never looked in Big Lots for Halloween stuff. I'll remedy that this year! 

Mine that got broken was like this: 










These are so cool, you can put tea lights in them and light them up. Just thinking about it makes me mad at that band of pirates that lives in my house, all over again. [cats]. Furry little terrorists is what they are.


----------



## Serpentia

Kelloween said:


> I like her and have thought about ordering her, but I'd have to poke those red eyes out and put in some real looking ones..


 Bah, waaaay too much work. If you're going to do that, just buy a mannequin and costume her accordingly. Good ones can be had for $100 + $49 shipping; keep in mind that later this year Vicky is probably going to retail for $99. 

Of course the GR figures DO store smaller than a mannequin would, there's that aspect of things.


----------



## hallorenescene

serpentia, Victoria is so hauntingly beautiful. those pictures you posted are very nice. 
here is my Victoria from last year. she was in the ghost room. the picture isn't as glamorous as the ones you posted, but I like her all ways.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serpentia said:


> Bah, waaaay too much work. If you're going to do that, just buy a mannequin and costume her accordingly. Good ones can be had for $100 + $49 shipping; *keep in mind that later this year Vicky is probably going to retail for $99. *
> 
> Of course the GR figures DO store smaller than a mannequin would, there's that aspect of things.



Gee Serpentia, not sure why you would say that about pricing for Victoria (and Helsa for that matter too). Both props have been on their site available to order for $89. Inventory right now has them shipping in July. I think I've seen these ladies available for a couple of months now. Believe they were originally in stock for a time but now as mentioned are waiting to come in next month.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HAUNTED CLOCK, someone, and sorry I can no longer remember who, was watching for the haunted clock to come down inprice. Just noticed it is currently marked down to $79. Hope you see this whomever you are! Look for it in Halloween Haven, not the outlet.

BTW there's a Clearance sale Extra 20% off thru Midnight ET tonight, code OUTLET614. I'm assuming this only applies to items in the Outlet area since it appears as a banner only in the Outlet area and not other sections.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gee Serpentia, not sure why you would say that about pricing for Victoria (and Helsa for that matter too). Both props have been on their site available to order for $89. Inventory right now has them shipping in July. I think I've seen these ladies available for a couple of months now. Believe they were originally in stock for a time but now as mentioned are waiting to come in next month.


They go up ten dollars a year. I bought mine in 2011 for $69. That was the year of the Great Latex Face Meltdown, remember that? [For those not here, all the Victorias and Helsas that year had latex faces, almost all of which were damaged in shipment.] 2012: $79. 2013: $89. 

So, anyone wanting to score Vicky or Helsa this year, I'd suggest now is the time. When the 2014 Halloween Haven goes up, who knows what the price will do.


----------



## Serpentia

hallorenescene said:


> serpentia, Victoria is so hauntingly beautiful. those pictures you posted are very nice.
> here is my Victoria from last year. she was in the ghost room. the picture isn't as glamorous as the ones you posted, but I like her all ways.


You have ghosts + masks, and what is not to like about that!! You need some BLACK LIGHTS in that room! [Forgot to mention, haven't tried out Helsa yet but Victoria's gown IS black-light reactive. Just one more thing to love about her.]


----------



## Serpentia

Somebody's GR haul, including Vicky and Helsa. I wish someone like this lived near me! She has enough Halloween stuff to literally start a store. I call that awesome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYkNGNxADt8 

Check out this live chick at an actual Venetian masked ball. I want a figure like this! More awesomeness:


----------



## Serpentia

Awesome pic of Vicky by Jim Peipert. [I don't know him] I think this is the latex face, which when it was good, it was very very good.


----------



## Serpentia

This pic belongs to a forum member named Kallie, Dont know how I missed it the 1st time around. 










And Kallie's Lady in Black:










Hope Kallie does not mind repost! These figures belong to her, not me.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks. actually, along the left wall we had 3 black lights. but in order for my pictures to show up, I have to use a flash and so you can't see the black lights effects. we also had Victoria holding a strobing black light skeleton head. it was the first room they entered. it was pretty cool. but if you could see the whole room in black light, that's when it was most impressive.
that live chick is awesome.
I know kallie. she is a sweetheart. I think she will be pretty pleased you used her pictures. I think the lady in black is another cool prop. I wouldn't mind having her.
here is a picture of my helsa last year. this is part of the vampire room.


----------



## Reaper Wench

Heads up! The Horseman as well as the zombie standing dog and cat, as well as others, are back on Grandin Road this morning.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> Check out this live chick at an actual Venetian masked ball. I want a figure like this!


Interesting look. I have to agree that some masquerade-based characters would be fantastic.



hallorenescene said:


> I think the lady in black is another cool prop. I wouldn't mind having her.


We are on the same page regarding that; I was also hoping to obtain her, although I could not justify the pricing.

Fantastic photos that have been posted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Can't wait for the new 2014 items to get posted. Had hoped the Lady in Black would be up along with Victoria and Helsa. Hmm. I still don't think they will bump the price of those ladies up. If they were going to do so I think they would have listed it that way when they first put Vicky and Helsa back on the site this year. Guess we'll see.

_On my wish list would be some normal looking but still kind of scary/gruesome male full-size prop or two_. Luckily I picked up Stone Man a few years back, and he loves being the sole man in the group of ladies I have, but I think some competition is a good thing! The way I look at it I can do all kinds of things with a slightly scary guy prop over someone who looks like Beetlejuice or Frankenstein. While great for that specific theme, if I'm spending close to $100 (or less during a sale) on these guys I want a lot of versatility. 

What's on your wishlist?


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What's on your wishlist?


Once the new items are shown, I will get back to you...


----------



## ZombieLion

i see something I want








i want I want i must have


----------



## Caroluna

Oh, I love the skeleton crow in the cage. I have a bird cage that I use with Dollar Tree black crows, but this would be much better. 

Does anybody have the Candy Witch? I ordered her with free shipping at $39.00 since I figured she was worth that, but I would really prefer her hat not to come open. Any ideas?

I am waiting to see what new items show up, but I am still liking the Spell Casting Witch who I had in and out of my cart numerous times last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmm. I actually missed seeing him in the photo. Was wondering if you meant the giant clam shell for some pirate or fiji mermaid theme. I wonder if that is the skeleton bird in a cage that Nancy at Halloween Forum said she had also ordered to stock. It is kind of cute but wish we had a close up photo of it. I have a crow skelly coming probably next week and while I bought him for a crow's nest on a pirate ship he would probably also fit in my large hanging bat cage that I use every few years for halloween. I'd have to make a perch out of a dowel rod I guess for him to sit on but the cage I got from Tuesday Morning is large enough i think....I think I just found another use for my meowing/screeching feral cat prop. Maybe some feathers scattered in the bottom of the cage and on the ground around the feral cat as well. And maybe a recording saying in bird talk, "Never More! Never More!"; "Bad Kitty! Bad Kitty!"; "Fly for your Life! Run for your life!" "Evil lurks!" LOL.


----------



## Serpentia

ZombieLion said:


> i see something I want
> View attachment 201240
> 
> 
> i want I want i must have




Now wait just a minute, this is not a Halloween item! Unless of course, you paint in a skeletal, rotted hand emerging from the surf.

That would be hilarious; someone ought to do it. 

[j/k, buy what you like no matter what the season.]


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I didn't see it at first either. Look at the bird cage to the left of the surf picture.


----------



## Serpentia

.....Egads, look at that Day of the Dead table topper. WANT. Just not for, you know, $200.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I didn't see it at first either. Look at the bird cage to the left of the surf picture.


Oh, LOL! Duh! Now I feel stupid. Although that is a really pretty picture..... it does need an oceanic zombie-hand, tho. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Oh what a tease!!! I love the skelly bird!!! 




Caroluna said:


> I am still liking the Spell Casting Witch who I had in and out of my cart numerous times last year.


I got the Spell Casting Witch last year and I'm really happy with her. She could use a little more body under the dress, but the face and hands and all are fabulous.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like the candy witch, and I think that is a good price, but I think I will keep my budget for something that can be used this year. 
garth, I'm hoping for the lady in black to make an appearance as well. but at the same time, I have my eye on a spirit prop again this year. so I am not sure which route I'm going. also want to see what delights grandin road puts out. 
ghost of spooky, I also scored stone man. I love him. I also got Vincent. I fell in love with Vincent. he's an evil looking dude. 
so lets see. my wish list, I've always liked that ghostly gents costume. so how about a suave, ghostly, Victorian gentleman and his Victorian ghostly lady. a lot of people do western haunts. how about a ghostly cowboy. or a dead ringmaster.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Serpentia said:


> They go up ten dollars a year. I bought mine in 2011 for $69. That was the year of the Great Latex Face Meltdown, remember that? [For those not here, all the Victorias and Helsas that year had latex faces, almost all of which were damaged in shipment.] 2012: $79. 2013: $89.
> 
> So, anyone wanting to score Vicky or Helsa this year, I'd suggest now is the time. When the 2014 Halloween Haven goes up, who knows what the price will do.


Thanks for the heads up!!!! Hoping to get Vicky this wknd!!!!


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> We are on the same page regarding [Lady in Black]; I was also hoping to obtain her, although I could not justify the pricing.


These figures are of course way overpriced, but I find them delightful to customize and fool around with in general and so.... I do try to get them on sale, but not always so lucky.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Seems like Grandin Road will be getting my money for more creepy critters this year.  Skeleton bird yes please.


----------



## Penumbra

Ooh. I want a skeleton bird. I'll keep him out all year!


----------



## Hilda

Just popping in to say my GR order got delivered today! I thought these things were not coming until mid or end of July!! Yeehaw!! So anyone else who ordered recently and thought you had to wait... maybe you will get yours too!

I'll snap some pics and be back later! So excited!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda I'm anxiously waiting to see what you ordered.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, hilda ordered a Victoria for at least one thing


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hallo. It will be interesting to hear if she's changed at all.


----------



## hallorenescene

I remember when I got my Victoria. I opened up the box and her face was looking up at me, and I thought how pretty she was. I think so far she has stayed the same other than from latex to plastic. the latex looks more realistic, but the plastic will probably be more durable. I was hoping for the latex, but am okay with getting the plastic.


----------



## Hilda

Ok here we go!
I'm really happy with it all! 

I finally got the skelly dog I had ordered back in February. LOL You know he's cuter in person. For some reason in photos I always thought the skull looked disproportionately big, but it's not bad!! 









I got Henry and Larry. Pretty cool! I wish they each had their own soundtrack. LOL The greener one's nose is flattened from the box. Looks like it won't come back out, but that's not too terrible. I really love the heads. Excellent. They won't be displayed together so the matching moaning is not such a problem.















Here's the 'clothes' I bought. hahaha I mean. Here's the headless child prop. I am satisfied that it is going to be a great starter for another prop. I don't think I'd be too happy if I paid full price. Although, the glowing neck is a nice touch.









Finally, here is Victoria. She really is beautiful. She needs a lot more fluffing up her dress and cloth and smoothing out her hair. There is one strand of creepy cloth that is tied to her finger, but leads up awkwardly to the other side. I'm thinking of clipping it, but was going to ask if anyone else knew why one piece was tied to the hand. 
I do love her face. I am really happy with the amount of dress there is. BUT it feels like that thin pole is going to topple over or bend. Yipes. For once... I am THRILLED that you can get to the on switch without undressing the figure to get to the switch in some ridiculous spot. I swear.... my spellcasting witch could press molestation charges against me at this point. LOL









The only thing I think I am still waiting for is that free-range Frankenstein hand. haha You know the one hand that 'runs around' on the floor?


----------



## punkineater

Love it, Hilda! Last year, since I had to cancel our haunt, I kind of went crazy ordering stuff. I too, bought
the dog, Victoria, & the headless Victorian boy from GR. Harry & Larry are cool. Wanted the spell casting witch~how do you like her?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Hilda your photos are stunning. I have Victoria too and she looks so gorgeous next to your house. Way better than I remember my Victoria looking. The "boys" look fabulous too. Can't tell about the nose from your photo. My first Stone Man arrived with a squished nose and it was way too noticeable so I had to wait for a replacement. I like your guys coloring, much nicer than i remember from the catalog...and I think they do a great job with the catalogs. 

Gee with the "clothes" and the dog on top of that you must feel like Halloween is here already! Or at least an early christmas. Thanks for sharing. Love it all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

As for the hand being tied, I'm not sure and can't remember how my Victoria came. I do remember Helga having her hand or hands attached to her dress. I assumed because the arms aren't exactly self-posing, having a hand tethered to the dress was a way to keep the hands at a certain level so they didn't drop during the evening. Maybe Victoria is the same way? Certainly it's a posing technique worth remembering for furture use.


----------



## zombiesrule

For anyone in Atlanta, there is a Grandin Road outlet that recently opened in Roswell. I spoke to the manager today and she said they are going to put out a "big" display of Halloween items either the last week of July or 1st week of August.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG Hilda your photos are stunning. I have Victoria too and she looks so gorgeous next to your house. Way better than I remember my Victoria looking. QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, the geraniums really bring out the red in Victoria's eyes. LOLOL.
> 
> Seriously, really nice additions, Hilda. I am waiting to see how you make the headless prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah, usually you want to avoid red eye when taking pictures.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hilda said:


> I am THRILLED that you can get to the on switch without undressing the figure to get to the switch in some ridiculous spot. I swear.... my spellcasting witch could press molestation charges against me at this point. LOL


Too funny, Hilda.  Very nice Halloween haul!


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> The only thing I think I am still waiting for is that free-range Frankenstein hand.


That particular description makes me think of a farm with many Franken-hands scurrying about...

Fantastic items that you ordered, Hilda.


----------



## matrixmom

I love Grandin Road. I can always count on them to have nice props. The groundbreakers look just like the pics (which is a rarity nowadays) on the website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Quote: _Finally, here is Victoria. She really is beautiful. She needs a lot more fluffing up her dress and cloth and smoothing out her hair. _ 

View attachment 201624


I could use a lot more stuffing - I mean fluffing- up my dress too. Seem to have got shortchanged in that department. 
Oh well - I guess I don't have to worry about gravity as much!


----------



## Spookywolf

Garthgoyle said:


> That particular description makes me think of a farm with many Franken-hands scurrying about...
> 
> Fantastic items that you ordered, Hilda.


Garth, that cracked me up! I can just picture strange, Halloween-clad cowboys out there trying to herd up the little guys.


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, I knew you would like Victoria. I think she is well worth the money. I love henry and larry. I've thought about getting them. so what does their quality seem like? I bought a skeleton from improvements similar to them, it seems cheaply made, but it was a lot cheaper then them, so I figure it was worth the money. they advertised him as moaning, but I think he is more laughing. he works great because I put him in front of my laughing mustache tombstone. i have two more vacant plots to fill. do harry and larry moan? or laugh? i don't need another laughing one. that headless boy is great. you could even add a head some years


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> do harry and larry moan? or laugh?


They moan (in a laughable way):


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Hilda said:



I got Henry and Larry. Pretty cool! I wish they each had their own soundtrack. LOL The greener one's nose is flattened from the box. Looks like it won't come back out, but that's not too terrible. I really love the heads. Excellent. They won't be displayed together so the matching moaning is not such a problem.

Click to expand...

_


Hilda said:


> View attachment 201618
> 
> 
> I picked up Larry several years back in a Homesense (Homegoods in the U.S.) store. That year, because I was using the driveway for a scene, I had to park my van on the street, in front of my display. I decided to put Larry at the wheel and left some battery operated strobe all lights on the dash. People would be walking by then suddenly notice Larry behind the wheel - the laughs kept going all night. He worked great as a driver because his arms and hands were easy to bend on the steering wheel and he didn't need a lower body. He worked out so well that the next year he played his part as of chauffeur for my skeleton bride and groom. The following year he play a guest at the Inn who didn't realize his stay was permanent! An inexpensive but very versatile character.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love, love, love your use of Harry and the photos of him PoCoHauntGal.


----------



## Hilda

Thank you all for your great comments!! Oh my gosh, some of those comments had me rolling with laughter!!
I love Larry the chauffer! LOL

Yes. Larry and Henry both have the same short soundtrack. They moan with some little creepy music behind the moaning, while their necks turn left and right, and the eyes flash. 
Only, so far Henry is only working if you touch him or jiggle him. In one way that is great. I can control it so there are not too many things going off in my house at once, only I don't know how that would work outside without someone coming in contact with him! I'll have to fiddle with him and see if I am doing things right.

Our six year old came in our bedroom this morning and demanded we get rid of 'that lady' in the living room. He said she is giving him 'the stink eye'. ROFL LMAO Gotta love it!!!!!


----------



## punkineater

zombiesrule said:


> For anyone in Atlanta, there is a Grandin Road outlet that recently opened in Roswell. I spoke to the manager today and she said they are going to put out a "big" display of Halloween items either the last week of July or 1st week of August.


ooo, ooo, ooo! If you go, please take pics & post! Wasn't even aware the GR HAD an outlet!?


----------



## Spookywolf

PoCoHauntGal said:


> _
> 
> 
> Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Henry and Larry. Pretty cool! I wish they each had their own soundtrack. LOL The greener one's nose is flattened from the box. Looks like it won't come back out, but that's not too terrible. I really love the heads. Excellent. They won't be displayed together so the matching moaning is not such a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Hilda said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201618
> 
> 
> I picked up Larry several years back in a Homesense (Homegoods in the U.S.) store. That year, because I was using the driveway for a scene, I had to park my van on the street, in front of my display. I decided to put Larry at the wheel and left some battery operated strobe all lights on the dash. People would be walking by then suddenly notice Larry behind the wheel - the laughs kept going all night. He worked great as a driver because his arms and hands were easy to bend on the steering wheel and he didn't need a lower body. He worked out so well that the next year he played his part as of chauffeur for my skeleton bride and groom. The following year he play a guest at the Inn who didn't realize his stay was permanent! An inexpensive but very versatile character.
> 
> View attachment 201731
> View attachment 201732
> 
> 
> 
> Those witches are amazing!! Where did you get those? Great pics & love Larry the chauffeur!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zombiesmash

I grabbed a Larry off of eBay cheap a few years back. LOVE him! He's definitely part of the "family," haha


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here is Victoria. She really is beautiful. She needs a lot more fluffing up her dress and cloth and smoothing out her hair. There is one strand of creepy cloth that is tied to her finger, but leads up awkwardly to the other side. I'm thinking of clipping it, but was going to ask if anyone else knew why one piece was tied to the hand.
> I do love her face. I am really happy with the amount of dress there is. BUT it feels like that thin pole is going to topple over or bend. Yipes. For once... I am THRILLED that you can get to the on switch without undressing the figure to get to the switch in some ridiculous spot. I swear.... my spellcasting witch could press molestation charges against me at this point. LOL


Beware of the pole connector, connecting the two parts of it breaking; that's what happened to my Helsa last year. I replaced the pole with a wooden dowel from a home improvement store, but it periodically bends under her weight and then I just swap it to point in the opposite direction, so she will stand straight. Later this year I will attempt to buy another pole from GR. 

My Victoria does not have any cloth tied to her fingers; she does have a piece of cloth strung between her wrists. I left it alone. Helsa's hands are fixed or tied in place, I left that alone too. 

Your picture of Vicky rules, all of your pix are great and enjoy your new boo-stuffs. 

LOL at the free-range Frankenstein hands, that conjures up a creepy image of hundreds of them roaming the range.


----------



## Serpentia

LOL! I would totally drive around with him in the passenger seat, in the HOV lane, and see if anyone notices. LOL!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Spookywolf said:


> [QUOTE
> _Those witches are amazing!! Where did you get those? Great pics & love Larry the chauffeur! _




I bought great masks then made the bodies and outfitted them with inexpensive wigs and other Value Village finds. 
I like using full-size characters and once you have a great mask, the rest is easy. I have some store bought characters but find their costumes of poor quality so I end up redressing them anyways. And no-one ever says "Hey, I just saw that same prop/character 2 houses over". It's one way to keep your haunt unique and special. I don't do an actual " in my house, walk-through haunt" - it's mostly scenes set up in my windows, garage and front yard so the larger the characters, the more impact. Really small detailed stuff just wouldn't be noticed. As you can imagine, the bone dog was a hit last year in my mortuary scene.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the poles on props like Victoria and Helsa, my guys are packed away so can't see for myslef right now but can't you maybe reinforce with a piece of pvc pipe slipped over the poles?


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the poles on props like Victoria and Helsa, my guys are packed away so can't see for myslef right now but can't you maybe reinforce with a piece of pvc pipe slipped over the poles?


The GR figure stand consists of a base, a rod attached to the figure and a longer rod that plugs into the base. Those two rods are metal, so they don't need reinforcing.

The fragile thing is the plastic connector that joins the two metal rods. This should be metal, not plastic because the connector breaks VERY easily.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, thanks for that clip. yeah, they moan in a laughable way, but it's acceptable. if they have them on sell at some point, I may be tempted to buy at least one. 
poco, you make him seem well worth the money. I love how you have used him. I love your 2 witches as well. the face, hat, and dress on the one on the right is awesome. did you make or buy these?
hilda, my Victoria had a strand of creepy cloth around her finger too. I couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## Spookywolf

PoCoHauntGal said:


> [/I]
> 
> I bought great masks then made the bodies and outfitted them with inexpensive wigs and other Value Village finds.
> I like using full-size characters and once you have a great mask, the rest is easy. I have some store bought characters but find their costumes of poor quality so I end up redressing them anyways. And no-one ever says "Hey, I just saw that same prop/character 2 houses over". It's one way to keep your haunt unique and special. I don't do an actual " in my house, walk-through haunt" - it's mostly scenes set up in my windows, garage and front yard so the larger the characters, the more impact. Really small detailed stuff just wouldn't be noticed. As you can imagine, the bone dog was a hit last year in my mortuary scene.
> 
> View attachment 201784


Wonderful job on making your props! (Do you mind a quick run down on how you made the witches...styrofoam heads under the masks? what did you use for the body forms?) Skelly's coffin is nice too. Your displays must be awesome on the big night.


----------



## Spookywolf

Garthgoyle said:


> They moan (in a laughable way):


BTW, I just watched Garth's clip of Larry. With his arm up like that, my first thought was that he sounded like he was warming up to sing opera or something!  Still love him though.


----------



## Hilda

Well, we should add Larry and Skully to the song!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Quote _"Wonderful job on making your props! (Do you mind a quick run down on how you made the witches...styrofoam heads under the masks? what did you use for the body forms?)"_

Prop bodies are made with pvc pipe and stuffing or pool noodles for extra body. I use styrofoam heads which I wrap in black so the usual mouth or eye slits in the mask disappear from view. For the full-size props that stand in my windows, I have a couple of inexpensive clothing forms I got at Homesense. They work great - that's how I make my Ghost in the window. I add pool noodles to the stand for arms, a styrofoam head, a cheap white hooded ghost costume and then drape it with layers of cheesecloth. I hang black lights above and use fishing line to anchor the arms up to my drapery rod. Then I place a couple of rotating fans behind it and because the arms are so light, it makes the Ghost look like he's moving around. Very effective - my poor man's version of a flying crank ghost. I did bite the bullet and buy a mannequin to make my Headless Horseman. 

Clothing form stand








Ghost in the window


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that ghost is awesome


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Well, we should add Larry and Skully to the song!!


"Please put your hands together and welcome the Three Crypt Warblers..."

Great job on the ghost, PCHG.


----------



## Spookywolf

Love the ghost, PocoHauntGal! And my favorite thing about it is the fact that it's indoors! I'm always so worried about nasty little brat vandals that I won't put anything of value outside til the day of. I just bought Victoria last year and there's no way on God's green Earth that I'd put her outside until exactly five minutes before TOT time starts, and she's the first thing that goes back in the house when it's over. With your ghost display, it can hang out (pardon the pun! ) all month long and no worries! You'll have to post some video of your display with everything set up. Bet you have the TOT'ers lined up around the block. And thanks for the quickie how-to on the life-sized props.


----------



## Spinechiller

I found a good photo of the Grandin Road New birdcage prop.


----------



## Spinechiller

I wonder if Grandin Road will carry this new zombie? It looks to be made by the same manufactures that made the other zombie ground breakers they carry.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, thanks for posting the bones in a cage. that's a pretty cool prop. and where did you find that ground breaker prop? grandin road might. they have a couple of cool ones now.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Spinechiller said:


> I found a good photo of the Grandin Road New birdcage prop.
> 
> View attachment 201915


Was this on their website? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Caroluna

There is a new skeleton dog ($59) on the Grandin Road site today: http://www.grandinroad.com/21-1-2f2...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681361 

Hopefully, this means we will be seeing more new things soon. They are offering free shipping through July 4.


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> spinechiller, thanks for posting the bones in a cage. that's a pretty cool prop. and where did you find that ground breaker prop? grandin road might. they have a couple of cool ones now.


I found the groundbreak prop on http://seasonsusainc.com/Old-Woman-Ground-Breaker/P2421_1006/ Grandin Road imports some of these companies products.


----------



## Spinechiller

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Was this on their website? I can't seem to find it...


It was not yet on Grandin Roads website but was on here http://seasonsusainc.com/Crazy-Bonez-Skeleton-Crow-In-Cage/P2475_1043/ Grandin Road often carries products from Seasons USA. INC.


----------



## vwgirl

I need the new skelly dog to give my other skelly dog a friend!!!


----------



## Cloe

Caroluna said:


> There is a new skeleton dog ($59) on the Grandin Road site today: http://www.grandinroad.com/21-1-2f2...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681361
> 
> Hopefully, this means we will be seeing more new things soon. They are offering free shipping through July 4.


Arghhhhh! Why did they have to do that. I got the bulldog last year but I really want this larger size one. And it's twice the price.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I get paid today! <3 I know where $59 of my paycheck is going!  Now our skeleton can walk 2 dogs at once! Skeleton dog walker!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love the new dog! I have plans for the bulldog to be chasing one of my skeletons up a tree. Two dogs would even be better!


----------



## Hilda

Oh for the love of Halloween... I want that dog. LOL


----------



## 22606

I am another who is enamored with the new dog. Pretty soon it will be time to open a kennel for all of these undead animals...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

New Dog?....jumping back and checking out that link....OMG he is so cool! Love those teeth too and can see scaring a skeleton up a tree or even some other monster prop. Haha. 

I was just on the site and been checking the Face book site as well. Did not see the new dog when I was on. Oh man, I probably can get away without a new monster prop but not sure about that dog. Some serious thinking to do about what purchases I will make this season.


----------



## Hilda

...but I was thinking about the snarling zombie dog. Now I can't decide which to get. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, thanks for that link. there sure are a lot of cool props there. ideas I hadn't seen before. I like all the bonez props. that new skelly dog is awesome. it would be cool to have a cemetery full of bones. lol. those zombie characters are pretty cool too.
ghost of spooky, I hear you. I've been kind of favoring a spirit prop again this year, but there looks like there might be some serious competition out there. well, I will just keep debating for awhile.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh wow, that new dog skelly is so awesome! I wasn't going to buy anything new this year from GR, but I don't think I can pass that up. I'll be dirt-poor and eating spaghetti-o's but I'll have a killer Halloween display!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Totally off-topic, but I every time I see this thread with Grandin Road I hear the song "Ramblin' Rose" in my head. Argh...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

While these ain't Grandin Road, I did see these carvings on trocadero.com

They are pricey but I think a good inspiration for those looking to make props. Their simple design,
some coat hanger wire and Great Stuff foam - VOILA - you've got your own bone chihuahua, or fish or even anteater. 

The possibilities seem endless...


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, those are very cool. I love that cute little dog.


----------



## 22606

Paul Melniczek said:


> Totally off-topic, but I every time I see this thread with Grandin Road I hear the song "Ramblin' Rose" in my head. Argh...


I have never heard the song, so I have never had that one happen. Quite awhile ago, though, I had the Beatles' _Tax Man_ pop into my head for no reason and absolutely _refuse_ to leave

PCHG, those are phenomenal (although it looks like the anteater is prepping to drop a deuce or may even have a bony one lying there).


----------



## punkineater

I LOOOVE these, PCHG!! Great idea with the coat hanger/great stuff too!!!
Garth~you are bad in the most hilarious way


----------



## Pumpkin5

Poco, thanks for those pictures! I just saved them to my computer....and I think I'm going to pin them too!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Garthgoyle;1629918
PCHG said:


> Yeah, I had to look twice at that one too!
> Already had a sign made up for it ...


----------



## hallorenescene

I did not have to look at it twice because my mind doesn't work that way. you are bad to the bones. that song was just playing. how ironic. now it's stuck in my head with that visionary of the aardvark. thanks


----------



## Hilda

Whew! I'm not the only one who thought the armadillo was... You know.


----------



## Hilda

Just wanted to share GR's official 'birth announcement' for the new skellydog. Very cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

He was the only new thing I saw online to order so far, at least at lunchtime. I've been thinking about him. He's pretty big size-wise. Think I read on the web product page that there was some assembly required. $70 is still a good chunk of change so I still haven't ordered yet. $30 for the bulldog one was an easier decision to pull the card out on. And I still am wondering what else is out there that I'm going to like. I'll probably order but it hasn't been one of those quick buys. 

Thanks for posting the birth announcement to see. Cute!

correction, Not sure what I was looking at before but the larger dog is $59, so a bit less than I thought it was.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Newly posted video. Sorry can't figure how to post the vid right now so providing the link. It was uploaded on Wednesday, so they are getting started.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfD-P3WdbbE


----------



## Hilda

Thanks GoS!! Very exciting. 
I have that bat, I just have not figured out where to put him yet. LOL


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Just wanted to share GR's official 'birth announcement' for the new skellydog. Very cute.


That is an amusing idea. The poor thing is quite undernourished, though


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, you always are good for a chuckle.
gos, I got that bat from I believe improvements catalog last year on their after Halloween sale. so I haven't put it up and tried it yet. it looks the same as mine at least from the picture. it's a pretty good sized bat. looks really cool. I love bats. I can't wait to use it. it's a swinging bat. hilda, where did you get yours from?


----------



## 22606

I thought that the bat looked familiar. I would love to see a big, furry, motorized, hanging vampire bat that unfolds its wings and moves its head while making biting motions (and is still affordable).


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man garth, I would love one of those too. they have dropping bats, but I think that is weird. bats swoop down, but they don't drop and then climb back up. I have at least 2 dropping spiders. both different of course. I love variety.


----------



## 22606

We here really need to assemble a group and make some fantastic new props happen
Spiders make sense, but dropping bats make me think of the old, black-and-white films where the strings were often visible


----------



## Spinechiller

Halloween Heaven is now live http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven. They have only added one new product being 21-1/2" Skeleton Dog on Leash. The cover photo looks cool, I'm thinking they may have some sort of Western theme? That would be new and unique


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> I love bats. I can't wait to use it. it's a swinging bat. hilda, where did you get yours from?


I think this particular one is made by Tekky Toys? I got mine from Spirit this winter, haven't tried him out yet. I can't figure what to hang him from inside the house. I should have thought of that before I bought it I guess. LOL


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> The cover photo looks cool, I'm thinking they may have some sort of Western theme? That would be new and unique


I am thinking that the skeleton's garb is modeled after that of an old-fashioned undertaker, but a few props with a haunted Western theme to them could be interesting.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> I am thinking that the skeleton's garb is modeled after that of an old-fashioned undertaker, but a few props with a haunted Western theme to them could be interesting.


And trouble for my pocketbook, since our theme is Western this year.


----------



## Penumbra

Same here. I'm gonna lose more money than usual if GR goes out west.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've been checking the site off and on all day. Just saw the post here with the Halloween Haven dude which I checked awhile back and didn't see so am off to you know where....


----------



## Spookywolf

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Newly posted video. Sorry can't figure how to post the vid right now so providing the link. It was uploaded on Wednesday, so they are getting started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfD-P3WdbbE


LOL! I played your video from the laptop in my very quiet living room, and the volume on that screeching bat just sent my snoozing dog to the ceiling!  I think he believed us to be under attack. 



Spinechiller said:


> Halloween Heaven is now live http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven. They have only added one new product being 21-1/2" Skeleton Dog on Leash. The cover photo looks cool, I'm thinking they may have some sort of Western theme? That would be new and unique
> 
> View attachment 202202


My first thought was a skeleton gunslinger! Awesomeness!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Still showing "Coming..." Drat! Wonder if we have to wait til midnight or sometime after. 

I thought old fashioned undertaker in a foggy cemetary or maybe old western gent with gunsmoke wafting upwards from his six-shooter above those dead cattle rustlers or cheating saloon poker players laying at his feet just out of our view....a pained expression on one of them from the spur digging into his chest from our old western gent's boot. Maybe you guys planted that idea. Since I only started adding some western items to my haunt, yes it could be bad for my budget if that pans out. Love the idea of a nice old west though.


----------



## hallorenescene

I was thinking western, but with your suggestion garth, you could be right. 
hilda, I know, it's pretty big, and what to hang it from.


----------



## Hilda

GR posted a few new videos on youtube of existing products last few days... They are getting ready!

On another note, I totally laughed out loud... did anyone else notice that Spirit is now doing very Halloween Haven-ish video to debut their brand new product. Which is awesome in thought, only I think they missed it. A feather pen type book in a more modern abandoned asylum-ish setting. LOL GR makes sure the props fit in the setting. (Did that make sense?) 
Still nice to see Spirit stepping it up though.  It's all fun for us.


----------



## im the goddess

I love the new dog. http://www.grandinroad.com/21-1-2f2...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681361


----------



## weeping angel

I just bought Venetian Victoria. I missed her two years ago, then held out with hope that I might be able to get her on sale last year. I decided I wasn't going to take the chance to miss out on her this year! It's my dream to have a Haunted Mansion inspired yard haunt, and I might turn her into the old beating heart bride looking out from our bedroom.

Last year I also really really wanted the spell casting witch. We have two other gemmy witches, and she'd be perfect as our third. But now that I'm really trying to limit my spending towards the HM theme, I can't justify spending that money.


----------



## doto

Love the look of the dog except for the floppy ears. I'm hoping someone in Canada picks up the Bonez Skeleton line.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

doto said:


> Love the look of the dog except for the floppy ears. I'm hoping someone in Canada picks up the Bonez Skeleton line.



Doto, you might want to investigate getting it thru Amazon. Do a search for Bonez and you'll see Spiders of the Web sells many of the Bonez props thru an Amazon account (as well as a U.S. website). I know Amazon ships internationally so that might be a route for you. The 2014 larger dog is an exclusive this year to GrandinRoad according to their site so I wouldn't expect that to be found elsewhere.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So no updated Halloween Haven site yet. I'm thinking they've decided to wait until after the 4th now. Didn't they release it before the 4th last year?


----------



## frogkid11

Outlet disappointment !! Sorry folks, but I wanted to share my recent let down with you. Many of you recall the wonderful videos a fellow forum member posted last year of the clearance outlet and even went as far as taking orders and mailing out the goodies. Well, I am visiting close friends for the long weekend and they are only 20 minutes away from the GR outlet store. I was so excited to go and see some items from Halloween Haven that are in the online outlet, but there is nothing there but summer stuff right now. The woman working said they won't put out any halloween stock till September....so I am quite bummed.

Glad to see the new online postings and can't wait for the videos and new merchandise!!


----------



## Hilda

Oh mannnnnnn frogkid.... I can imagine your disappointment! What a bummer.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's really to bad frogkid. I remember everyone talking about a store, and everyone posting such cool stuff they carried around halloween. I believe it was lowes. it's been a few years ago, but I think that was the store. so we happened to be 3 hours away where they had that store. I was so excited, I went and checked it out. this particular lowes did not sell Halloween. I was so bummed. my hubby was happier however. I feel for you frog kid.


----------



## jdubbya

im the goddess said:


> I love the new dog. http://www.grandinroad.com/21-1-2f2...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681361
> View attachment 202238


I've never bought from GR but really like this dog. I'm going to pull the trigger on this if only because of the nice size it is. The one from last year was cute but it looked small, and for an outdoor display might get lost.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So no updated Halloween Haven site yet. I'm thinking they've decided to wait until after the 4th now. Didn't they release it before the 4th last year?


I thought so too...

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jdubbya said:


> I've never bought from GR but really like this dog. I'm going to pull the trigger on this if only because of the nice size it is. The one from last year was cute but it looked small, and for an outdoor display might get lost.



I hear you on the dog size although I bought two of them kind of because I wanted more of a statement. Pretty much the price of the larger one. Still sitting on the sidelines waiting to see what else comes out. I do like the larger one.

i'm guessing from what you wrote that you didn't order him by midnight on the 4th? There was a free shipping code on the site until then. 

I've been checking back into the site off and on all this week and quite honestly am feeling let down they haven't released the 2014 Halloween Haven yet. And nothing new as of a few minutes ago either. Snooze...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to their face book page and in response to someone's question about when, the customer service person responded on July 2 (paraphrased)....

Halloween Haven is now live but we are only teasing with a few new products. Keep checking back _through July and August_ for new items. You'll start to see Halloween in the catalog as soon as August.

Huh? Where and when is the big reveal? The customer service rep said on July 3 that they think we'll be pleased with the element of surprise in their video. No indication when that will be posted.

I have eagerly waited for 4th of July week to arrive the past few years because of Grandinroad. We don't really do much for the 4th just hang out. Anyway The Grandinroad anticipation is losing some of the excitement the longer they drag it out. It's great they built up this time of fun and anticipation for halloween fans to what it is, but start dragging it out and kind of toying with customers and it starts feeling that way. Sure hope we get a video and more items to see before going back to work on Monday.


----------



## matrixmom

I think they have extended the free shipping thru today.


----------



## Hilda

I just scrolled way back through my fb blog, and first of all... I post way dang too much. LOLOLOL 
Secondly, I found that I posted the Halloween Haven's big tah-dah video reveal on July 31st last year. I was out-of-mah-mind excited.
I wonder if it will be same time this year?


----------



## hallorenescene

seems last year they started dragging it out too. kinda bummed us all out.


----------



## 22606

I knew that this seemed a little too early of a date for the big reveal, although I did not think that we had almost a _full_ month to go through withdrawals...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Hilda said:


> Finally, here is Victoria. She really is beautiful. She needs a lot more fluffing up her dress and cloth and smoothing out her hair. There is one strand of creepy cloth that is tied to her finger, but leads up awkwardly to the other side. I'm thinking of clipping it, but was going to ask if anyone else knew why one piece was tied to the hand.
> I do love her face. I am really happy with the amount of dress there is. BUT it feels like that thin pole is going to topple over or bend. Yipes. For once... I am THRILLED that you can get to the on switch without undressing the figure to get to the switch in some ridiculous spot. I swear.... my spellcasting witch could press molestation charges against me at this point. LOL
> 
> View attachment 201624


Someone on Ebay (Australia I think) a while back had an older Victoria character for sale - she was holding a candelabra in her right hand like the bride in the HM. I'm thinking a candelabra with flickering lights would reflect off Victoria's face quite nicely! She certainly seems to be a popular GR buy.


----------



## lanie077

Just got an email, said halloween haven is appearing July 30th. It had a sneak peak but only was showing the new dog and some older props.


----------



## Spinechiller

lanie077 said:


> Just got an email, said halloween haven is appearing July 30th. It had a sneak peak but only was showing the new dog and some older props.



I got saw that email too. On the bright side the big reveal is a day earlier than last year


----------



## Hilda

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Someone on Ebay (Australia I think) a while back had an older Victoria character for sale - she was holding a candelabra in her right hand like the bride in the HM. I'm thinking a candelabra with flickering lights would reflect off Victoria's face quite nicely! She certainly seems to be a popular GR buy.


Oh I think a candelabra would be a wonderful accent to her. Only it would have to be a lightweight one, so not to add too much weight. I may go rummage around my props and see what I can find! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Guest

Here's what the message included if you didn't get it...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm sure that won't be the entire family since we already saw the cat and crow from their catalog pages. 

I could swear last year I remember buying a few things early at end of June/ first few days of July, so with just a new dog out there, can't help but feel let down a bit by "that's it for now". They've managed to stir up quite the anticipation in us I guess. 

A whole month pretty much huh? Thanks for the update.


----------



## Serpentia

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Someone on Ebay (Australia I think) a while back had an older Victoria character for sale - she was holding a candelabra in her right hand like the bride in the HM. I'm thinking a candelabra with flickering lights would reflect off Victoria's face quite nicely! She certainly seems to be a popular GR buy.


These figures cant hold up anything over about 6 oz unless thier arms have been modified. Which would be a worthy thing to do. But they dont come out of the box like that. 

I wanted mine to just hold one candle, much less a candelabra. Nope. Wasnt happening unfortunately.


----------



## Hilda

Serpentia said:


> These figures cant hold up anything over about 6 oz unless thier arms have been modified. Which would be a worthy thing to do. But they dont come out of the box like that.
> 
> I wanted mine to just hold one candle, much less a candelabra. Nope. Wasnt happening unfortunately.


Yes. Even the zombie I wanted to 'dress up' a little bit and the jacket is weighing him down. LOL I am going to insert some pvc alongside up and just along the shoulder line to hold up the jacket. LOL It will work, but you are right. They don't hold much more than they come with.


----------



## ZombieLion

Check today Facebook post. Make sure to click on it. 

I cant wait for the new products, I hope the skeleton family get more additions. There is no such thing as too many skellies


----------



## Spinechiller

I'm really looking forward to what new things Grandin Road carries this year. They have added two more new items to their site I believe. I have posted pictures below, they also have 21 videos listed as private on their 2014 Halloween Haven playlist. We are getting closer 









(New size of flaming pumpkin on the right)


----------



## Hilda

I just squeeeeeed myself!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> Yes. Even the zombie I wanted to 'dress up' a little bit and the jacket is weighing him down. LOL I am going to insert some pvc alongside up and just along the shoulder line to hold up the jacket. LOL It will work, but you are right. They don't hold much more than they come with.


One of your zombies would look good on top of that old walker you just got - like he's missing the rest of his body.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> One of your zombies would look good on top of that old walker you just got - like he's missing the rest of his body.


Oh SNAP!!! Now I need another one. I already had plans for these two. hahahaha One was going to get a pvc lower body and be my bellboy. Then the other is getting a full stuffed body and sitting slouched on the couch like a guest at the inn. ROFL 

I was going to put the walker in storage until 'someday' when I started making my own animated props... but you are right. that would be perfect for Henry (the half zombie) Dang!! Now I need them to put the full size Larry Zombie back in the Haven for sale. Oh... and I need more money to buy him. Gaaaaa I hate that part. hahahahaha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The black pumpkins were out last year as well, so this is a restock item. Not sure about the wreath Spinechiller. 

A few weeks ago I saw they had a black boned Pose-N-Stay listed on sale and it sold out. That was from last year. Yesterday I saw the Tekky Toy Rising Ghost prop, it was half price and sold out by the end of the day. Probably another left over in the warehouse.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, that is a cool wreath


----------



## Kelloween

I like that wreath also..this one...









but not for 259.00..how hard could it be to make??


----------



## 22606

The wreath is superb, but, at _that_ price, they can keep it. Even without a crystal ball, I see them clearancing it in the future


----------



## Cloe

I just got an e-mail now for a sneak preview of the Halloween Haven. I checked and the only additions I don't recognize from last week is the zombie cat and they added the 3 pre-lit spooky trees.


----------



## MrMordrid

hallorenescene said:


> spinechiller, that is a cool wreath


I will give them 25.90 for that! At nearly 259. buck they are definitely smoking crack!


----------



## RCIAG

MrMordrid said:


> I will give them 25.90 for that! At nearly 259. buck they are definitely smoking crack!


Yeah. Even at half off it's not worth it. Maybe at 75% off and that's a big maybe.


----------



## dbruner

Are they unveiling this year's collection on July 31st? I looked at their site over the weekend and didn't see any mention.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh kelloween, I like that wreath, but I could see someone making something very similar for let's say $50. or $60. are they serious? I'll bet they sell some though.


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> oh kelloween, I like that wreath, but I could see someone making something very similar for let's say $50. or $60. are they serious? I'll bet they sell some though.


I know, that is just outrageous! where do you buy plain feather wreaths anyway?? I want to make a "copycat" and see how much I can make one for..lol


----------



## Hilda

dbruner said:


> Are they unveiling this year's collection on July 31st? I looked at their site over the weekend and didn't see any mention.


I saw somewhere on their site, or in an email, it said they were doing it on July 30th.


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> I know, that is just outrageous! where do you buy plain feather wreaths anyway?? I want to make a "copycat" and see how much I can make one for..lol


Last year, they had them at JoAnne Fabrics, and they were stocked pretty early in the season. Do you have one near you?


----------



## Kelloween

nope, we have nothing but walmart here..ughhh and I don't drive out of town, so I would have to order one from somewhere!


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> nope, we have nothing but walmart here..ughhh and I don't drive out of town, so I would have to order one from somewhere!


I will keep my eye out for you. Hopefully you find one. I would LOVE to see what you create. You are so talented.


----------



## Caroluna

> Originally posted by Kelloween - I know, that is just outrageous! where do you buy plain feather wreaths anyway?? I want to make a "copycat" and see how much I can make one for..lol


I have made feather wreaths by using the wire forms from Michaels or Hobby Lobby and weaving feather boas around them.


----------



## RCIAG

I just saw feather wreaths in Michaels yesterday. Not sure of the price but most craft stores would have them or they could be made easily & embellished with a few fancier pieces like peacock feathers here & there.


----------



## 22606

Caroluna said:


> I have made feather wreaths by using the wire forms from Michaels or Hobby Lobby and weaving feather boas around them.


That is a really good idea, Caroluna, which would surely be far cheaper than many of the stores charge.


----------



## doto

Looked up the costs to get Victoria and with shipping duty and taxes it'll be about $150.00 ..... debating. I'm not rich so $150.00 is a fair chunk to pay for a static prop and will use up most of my budget. 

For those who own one is $150.00 for her worth it? Does she flouresce with a blacklight?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## 22606

I own the Spider Lady, who is made basically the same (pole/plastic/foam/wire), just like all of the other characters offered. Truthfully, no way would I ever spend $150 for any of their figures.


----------



## punkineater

doto said:


> Looked up the costs to get Victoria and with shipping duty and taxes it'll be about $150.00 ..... debating. I'm not rich so $150.00 is a fair chunk to pay for a static prop and will use up most of my budget.
> 
> For those who own one is $150.00 for her worth it? Does she flouresce with a blacklight?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691
here is a less expensive alternative?? $79. Get free shipping over $69 plus use coupon
code CE144466 for another $10 off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

doto said:


> Looked up the costs to get Victoria and with shipping duty and taxes it'll be about $150.00 ..... debating. I'm not rich so $150.00 is a fair chunk to pay for a static prop and will use up most of my budget.
> 
> For those who own one is $150.00 for her worth it? Does she flouresce with a blacklight?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Yikes! I have Victoria, haven't had her under blacklight yet, however as beautiful of a prop as she is I personally wouldn't pay $150 for her. Her eyes light up but that's pretty much it. Since the last few years her face is a thin plastic mask attached to a head form (as opposed to foam construction--this was a good move IMO). I really do find her face very beautiful and unlike any other props out there which to me makes her special. Structure-wise however she's not built to last forever. I would try to plan a trip to the States and buy here. Take a vacation and visit a HF friend. Have it shipped to a friend's house here in the States. Take her out of the box and put her in your trunk or something like that. The box she comes in, plain cardboard from GR, isn't large at all. At least not large like my Gemmy moaning mummy box for example. You could probably colapse and rebuild the box if you wanted to save space in the car and have something to store her in.

As for the OT lady, she's interesting but her face IMO isn't as haunting being flesh colored. Her "makeup" is different as well. I might be wrong but I don't think her face color matches her hand color. That would bug me. It's $10 less retail than the GR Victoria, and we know GR will do at least a few sales before halloween. Does OT ship Canada for less? I'd bet that OT doesn't offer free shipping to Canada in any event.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

doto said:


> Looked up the costs to get Victoria and with shipping duty and taxes it'll be about $150.00 ..... debating. I'm not rich so $150.00 is a fair chunk to pay for a static prop and will use up most of my budget.
> 
> For those who own one is $150.00 for her worth it? Does she flouresce with a blacklight?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


I don't own her but I've seen her in detail at another haunter's house. She's very nice but in no way worth $150. Victoria is ultimately just a head and costume on a stick. For that kind of money (and if you wait for a sale) you can get a full size foam prop made by a company like Distortions. The $80 price for the oriental trading alternative that punkineater linked to is more like what this prop is actually worth.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TheMonsterSquad, it's $80 before shipping and dollar conversion from OT. Wonder what it is after all the extras. It's the extras to Canada that brought GRs Victoria $89 to the $150 level. Who knows OT's lady could end up close to the $140-150 range as well. I feel for all you Canadian haunters who find stuff here you'd like.


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> I own the Spider Lady, who is made basically the same (pole/plastic/foam/wire), just like all of the other characters offered. Truthfully, no way would I ever spend $150 for any of their figures.


I agree. They don't hold up to wind without some shoring up & staking down. They look great but they're not very substantial. I got all of my GR stuff on sale & there's no way I'd EVER pay the prices their asking for those wreaths.


----------



## doto

Thanks to everyone who has added their opinions on Victoria. Looks like $150 saved to be spent elsewhere.


----------



## RCIAG

I think with a lot of the GR stuff it's better to wait for the sales. 

A few here bought the Headless Horseman at full price but I think he's an exception to the pole, foam & tulle rule. I think he's more substantial than some of the other props. There's a thread about him around here somewhere. Here it is!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...html?highlight=grandin+road+headless+horseman


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> A few here bought the Headless Horseman at full price but I think he's an exception to the pole, foam & tulle rule.


He is an exception alright... Almost 100% foam, no back, and nearly half a grand I am not looking to start an argument with anyone who purchased one, simply stating that I, personally, consider him to be quite overpriced, and I know that I am not alone in that regard.


----------



## HexMe

Garthgoyle said:


> He is an exception alright... Almost 100% foam, no back, and nearly half a grand I am not looking to start an argument with anyone who purchased one, simply stating that I, personally, consider him to be quite overpriced, and I know that I am not alone in that regard.


Fair enough. For me it was money well spent since I'm not capable of making anything even remotely close. I certainly wouldn't have objected to more affordable pricing on him though. Altogether it's a pretty rad piece, people love it.


----------



## Hilda

doto said:


> Thanks to everyone who has added their opinions on Victoria. Looks like $150 saved to be spent elsewhere.


doto, I always try to look at the glass half full (if you know what I mean), and not be critical. I just purchased Victoria and I really do love her and I'm very happy. I paid full price, but free shipping. However, I do have to agree with the others. It really is a head on a pole. LOL A very pretty head, and very nice draping... but the pole is horrific, the shoulders are cardboard, the hair is... gosh... I don't know what it is... some kind of fuzzy stuff. LOL So it's all about the the bang for the buck. I am OK with what I paid for her, but my own personal feelings are that I would be disappinted if I had paid more.


----------



## Hilda

HexMe said:


> Fair enough. For me it was money well spent since I'm not capable of making anything even remotely close. I certainly wouldn't have objected to more affordable pricing on him though. Altogether it's a pretty rad piece, people love it.


I don't own one... but I see exactly what you are saying. If you cannot create a piece like that yourself, and all the materials would add up. It is a beautiful decoration. I wish I had one. I am sure your guests enjoy him.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, grandin road usually has some great specials. I always wait for those specials. if I can't get them on the specials, I don't get them then. to me, it seems a pole for the price they're asking is just to high. but for 1/2 off or better, then it's all good. and sometimes they throw in free shipping on top of it. I am looking forward to seeing what they have this year. I have never been disappointed. they always have very nice props. garth, ot has some very nice looking props. I went to check out your lady, I love her. thanks for posting that link. I think I will keep an eye on her and a few other props there. they have a ground breaker there that looks very much like the skully or larry prop for $40.00 rather than gr $49.00. I didn't know they were selling such a great variety again. I use to get a lot from there. larry just posted a lady spirit is selling this year. it is a good prop. check it out.


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> doto, I always try to look at the glass half full (if you know what I mean), and not be critical. I just purchased Victoria and I really do love her and I'm very happy. I paid full price, but free shipping. However, I do have to agree with the others. It really is a head on a pole. LOL A very pretty head, and very nice draping... but the pole is horrific, the shoulders are cardboard, the hair is... gosh... I don't know what it is... some kind of fuzzy stuff. LOL So it's all about the the bang for the buck. I am OK with what I paid for her, but my own personal feelings are that I would be disappinted if I had paid more.


Victoria's "wig" truly sucks. Agreed on that point. However, don't let it get you down: pop a wig on her. My Vicky is wearing this wig: 

http://www.costumecraze.com/WIG1049.html 

and it looks great on her. You can always create another veil out of that "scary" gauze they sell all over the place during the season, I am thinking about making mine a veil out of tulle this year. I may also make her a new flower wreath. 

I also wigged my Helsa, GR's hair is just.... ugh. Wigs elevate these pieces. 

Why are people saying these figures are $150? I was anticipating a price jump this year, but wow that's a big jump. I wont be buying any more, if so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When Doto asked if Victoria was worth $150, he explained that because he is in Canada, it costs him that much more to buy her by the time he factors in currency conversion, taxes and shipping to there. 

He could wait for a sale and some of Victoria's cost will come down but I doubt being in Canada that he would ever get free shipping from GR, and he has probably no way of avoiding the taxes if shipped to him either.

As for Victoria's pricing, she and Helsa, are retailing for $89 this year.


----------



## doto

Yes, most of the icrease reaching $150 is the exchande rate, duties, taxes and shipping. I have not yet found a US retailer who ships for free to Canada and this is ok. This would take a serious cut into their profit unless they artificially raised their price.


----------



## Hilda

I'm not complaining about Victoria. I do love her! I am just offering some realistic thoughts on her to maybe help doto in his decision to splurge or not to splurge. LOL It's funny how you have to get some sort of internal 'feeling' about how you balance your total out-of-pocket cost for an item with that inner satisfaction you get from displaying same. 

I know I have paid what people would cringe at for things, but they make me happy. While I sometimes cringe at what others have paid for something! LOL


----------



## RCIAG

After having seen the GR Horseman & the one that Spirit had for sale I'd certainly splurge on the GR one if that were my thing.

Don't get me started on the hair on some of their stuff, it's just tragic & horrible but at least that's an easy thing to fix. I added a dollar store hairpiece to Scare in my Sonny & Scare prop & it made a world of difference. She came with some weird, yellow ringlets that looked like the doll hair you buy at Michaels & I knew Scare had to look more like Cher so when I was in the dollar store I checked out the colored play hair that's on hairbands & picked up a couple & it look great.

I also got Sonny a moustache there too. Just a peel & stick but he looks so much better & they look more Sonny Cher-like now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Current offer at GR*

Just noticed that GR has a $25 off every $100 (up to $125 on $500 purchase) now thru Monday night, 7/14 @ 11:59pm EDT. That's a pretty good deal for them. Details on the website.


----------



## Hilda

Does anyone have the flying witch? Any recommendations on her?


----------



## [email protected]

doto said:


> Looked up the costs to get Victoria and with shipping duty and taxes it'll be about $150.00 ..... debating. I'm not rich so $150.00 is a fair chunk to pay for a static prop and will use up most of my budget.
> 
> For those who own one is $150.00 for her worth it? Does she flouresce with a blacklight?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Doto

I live in Hamilton about an hour from the border, i order all my grandin road stuff to a mailing address in the states it costs me 5 dollars a package. Is this something that might be an option to get your packages?


----------



## Caroluna

Hilda, I have the flying witch and I love her. She handles the weather very well and the only time I took her in last season was on very windy days.


----------



## doto

[email protected] said:


> Doto
> 
> I live in Hamilton about an hour from the border, i order all my grandin road stuff to a mailing address in the states it costs me 5 dollars a package. Is this something that might be an option to get your packages?


Hi,

I considered this but we are looking at about an hour and a half round trip to Ogdensburg and there is nothing to do like visiting Niagara so it would be a 3 hour round trip with nothing else to do to make the visit worthwhile. 

Certainly becomes more viable for larger purchases. I purchased our pool, filter and chlorinator this way saving over $1000.00


----------



## Spinechiller

It looks like Grandin Road has uploaded a few new videos. (thank you Halloween Forum member Sid_Matthew for the heads up  Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1AQ3SHKgOQ I really like the Jack the Giant Pumpkin Man Animated Figure.


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> It looks like Grandin Road has uploaded a few new videos. (thank you Halloween Forum member Sid_Matthew for the heads up  Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1AQ3SHKgOQ I really like the Jack the Giant Pumpkin Man Animated Figure.



Wow! I love the giant pumpkin man. I just hope his height doesn't make him more prone to toppling over.


----------



## Guest

here's a picture of the pumpkin man in case the youtube video becomes private or deleted!


----------



## Serpentia

Penumbra said:


> Wow! I love the giant pumpkin man. I just hope his height doesn't make him more prone to toppling over.


He doesn't exactly look too steady in that video, does he? Hmm.


----------



## RCIAG

He talks too much for a guy with no mouth movement. 

I like the Swamp Hag better even though she's a bit chatty herself:


----------



## Cloe

Looks like that did a remake of the vampire they had a few years back too. Different sayings and a slightly different look. This is the older version.


----------



## 22606

Mr. Pumpkin could have been a whole lot better, in my opinion, as his sayings are too corny and go for too long. The vampire's lack of mouth movement takes away from the prop, as does the voice. I will be nice regarding the hag, though - I think that she is phenomenal. Has anyone ever heard the song in her video? If so, I would love to know what it is, please; sounds like it could be Midnight Syndicate, although I do not recognize it.


----------



## dbruner

I agree with GR hair issues - Helsa's hair sucks, but the Lady in Black's hair is awesome. Can't wait to see what they have this year


----------



## Hilda

Thanks for the heads up!! I am laughing as I watch the videos... They are both beautiful props, but I have to admit... for me, personally, I don't really want a pumpkin greeter that is sort of yelling at my guests. hahaha The Vampire is friendlier, but what is that accent? Is he Italian?

EDIT: OHHHHHHHHH I just watched the witch video... IS she cajun???? I LOVE HER!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhh did you see sixteen more videos are there, but marked private? How exciting!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I loooooove that Hag's voice. 

I love the style of the Pumpkin Greeter.

Hold on, let me go hide my wallet from myself.


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, thanks for posting him. I like his looks, but I'm not crazy about what he says.
ooohhhh, rciag, I like the swamp hag. I like what she says too. she's chatty, but I'm okay with it.
I need to go check out their sight.
cloe, I like your set up.


----------



## Spookywolf

I can't find the video of the vampire talking. Where...what button...Help?


----------



## hallorenescene

I can't find any of it unless it's posted currently here.


----------



## c910andace

I love the look of The Pumpkin Greeter, I wouldn't want him to talk. The Swamp Hag is fun...my 6 year old is talking about comin to supper with an accent after watching the videos with me. LOL!


----------



## Hilda

Does this help?


----------



## Hilda

And this one...


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks hilda. I have the original vampire. I love him. I like what mine says better, and I like his looks better. this one is nice too, he seems to have a more chiseled face. but I don't like what he says as well as mine.


----------



## Hilda

On another note... look how happy my recent purchase, Henry looks. I gave him the yard sale walker like PIB suggested. hahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh hilda, that's a riot. how did you get him to stay up there?


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh hilda, that's a riot. how did you get him to stay up there?


Thanks Hallo! A little lightweight pvc frame replaces the pole it came with, then attached it to a cross bar... I'll take a pic later and post.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's ingenious hilda. I always have trouble with things like that.


----------



## Spinechiller

The four newest additions have been added to Grandin Roads Website. Below are the links.

http://www.grandinroad.com/rising-vampire-in-coffin/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681328

http://www.grandinroad.com/jack-the...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681332

http://www.grandinroad.com/inflatab...fts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681355

http://www.grandinroad.com/swamp-hag-animated-figure/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/681378


----------



## Paint It Black

Henry is still making me laugh!!!  Love the way he turned out on the walker.


----------



## RCIAG

ACK! $200! I hope they give us some coupons & discounts or I may have to have that witch as is. 

I wasn't planning on a swamp/voodoo theme, I never really do a theme, but after the NOLA trip, my voodoo doll making experience (I'll post pics of that later), she's got my requirement of mouth movement, it's almost a sign I may have to doo eet!!

She certainly sounds Cajun, especially the "who dat" part, that was all over New Orleans.


----------



## punkineater

Hilda said:


> On another note... look how happy my recent purchase, Henry looks. I gave him the yard sale walker like PIB suggested. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 203409



I LOVE it  Killer idea!!!


----------



## MrMordrid

RCIAG said:


> ACK! $200! I hope they give us some coupons & discounts or I may have to have that witch as is.
> 
> I wasn't planning on a swamp/voodoo theme, I never really do a theme, but after the NOLA trip, my voodoo doll making experience (I'll post pics of that later), she's got my requirement of mouth movement, it's almost a sign I may have to doo eet!!
> 
> She certainly sounds Cajun, especially the "who dat" part, that was all over New Orleans.


The Rising Swamp Hag is not an exclusive. She actually belongs to a series of props that use that same mechanism. I have seen them go for as little as 159.


----------



## [email protected]

MrMordrid said:


> The Rising Swamp Hag is not an exclusive. She actually belongs to a series of props that use that same mechanism. I have seen them go for as little as 159.


What company MrMordid? 225 is a little steep for me unless it is 50% off


----------



## Penumbra

Mario Chiodo Studios makes these rising props. They have four this year: the witch, a bog reaper, a phantom and a creepy doll.


----------



## RCIAG

This is good news. I'd feel better about $159+ than $199+. Links anywhere to the others?


----------



## Hilda

Actually, I saw her on another site last night for $237.


----------



## Evil Elf

Did anyone notice that the vampire's description mentions he has a latex face that moves (which I assume means mouth movement), yet it doesn't in the video?


----------



## MrMordrid

RCIAG said:


> This is good news. I'd feel better about $159+ than $199+. Links anywhere to the others?


hauntedprops.com has them for 159.99 and i think trendy halloween will have them listed for 179.99. Unfortunately Trendy does not have those props live on their website. If you do a google search though you should find the listings for these props along with the lurching werewolf.


----------



## Guest

Oh my gosh! Look at how much the furry cat is...


----------



## RCIAG

Sid_Matthew said:


> Oh my gosh! Look at how much the furry cat is...


That's ridonkulous!

I just got a Hammacher Schlemmer catalog at work. They have a 2 story black cat that when inflated is 20 2/3' H (yes that's correct 20 FEET) x 14 3/4' L x 7 3/4' W. (14 lbs.), that is $279 that sounds like a bargain compared to that thing!

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/84216?promo=search


----------



## RCIAG

Haunted Props has the Swamp Hag at $148.77 (+ $19 shipping for me). Now the question is do I order from HP or wait to see if GR has some great coupon & I can get her for less than $167.77? Hmm...what to do, what to do.


----------



## jaredoliveira

Not sure if this has been posted in here yet, but Victoria is available at Oriental Trading for 10 bucks cheaper. Not sure what the shipping difference is between the retailers.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?Ntt=standing ghost


----------



## MrMordrid

last time i spoke to hauntedprops those items weren't available yet. I think they were looking at a late July or early August ship date.


----------



## Reaper Wench

Yes Evil Elf, I noticed the same thing. Wonder what's up with that? Is the prop in the video defective? If so then that's not a good sign. Or is the description worded wrong or a mistake? Hmmm...


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> Oh my gosh! Look at how much the furry cat is...


I actually think that inflatable is kind of cool, as it looks more like a giant plush, but the price sure is outlandish.



Reaper Wench said:


> Yes Evil Elf, I noticed the same thing. Wonder what's up with that? Is the prop in the video defective? If so then that's not a good sign. Or is the description worded wrong or a mistake? Hmmm...


As did I. If they actually have a defective prop featured in a video promoting the item, that would be so hilarious


----------



## Modok

edit: nevermind!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, spinechiller, thanks for posting those. that furry black cat with the light up eyes and the head moving is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Guest

Two new vids!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZRMAJr0X0M&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90a60mKiDP8&list=PLkPhjUV34qknH2iRiwddbbP7tzk4DfSVm

Sid


----------



## Penumbra

Sid_Matthew said:


> Two new vids!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZRMAJr0X0M&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90a60mKiDP8&list=PLkPhjUV34qknH2iRiwddbbP7tzk4DfSVm
> 
> Sid


Hmm, it seems Duck Dynasty has made it into Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Been a way for a few days and lots to come back to! Have to say I did enjoy the Queen tribute prop guys. The other one is Ok too although not a fit for my haunt themes. So do you think these are licensed props where like Queen gets some royalties or fees back? Seems like this year's Rockers compliment last year's (hillbilly dueling banjos and Joan Jett). Interesting choice of prop direction.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love the look of the furry black cat inflatable. A nicer look I think than the slippery nylon fabric one from the past although I would think the older version would hose down clean easier. He is cute and playful looking in an annoyed cat way.


----------



## RCIAG

OH nononononono...somewhere Freddie Mercury is having big ole hissy fit over that prop. I can hear it now "It looks NOTHING like me darling. I WISH I were that skinny! And that necklace has got to go!"

I'm going to see Queen with Adam Lambert on Sunday. I feel like that thing has sullied great music of Queen yet I kinda want it. I'd imagine they'd have to have permission to use that song, like I Love Rock N Roll (but Joan Jett didn't write that so she doesn't own it).  

Also they can't look TOO much like the original people or they'd have to get permissions to use likenesses so they're just generic enough & you know the music so you know who it's supposed to be, only in skelly form.

And this is just a peeve of mine personally, that skelly is playing a guitar & the song is mostly bass. But then if the skelly looked like John Deacon (Queen's bass player & writer of AOBtD) instead of Brian May (Queen's guitarist) no one would know who the hell the other skelly is since John Deacon isn't as distinctive looking as Brian May.

Actually he's Dr. Brian May, astrophysicist extraordinaire!!


----------



## 22606

I would prefer that Grandin Road quit the imitations of rockers and such, but I suppose that they must sell enough to warrant more of them being produced. Oh well... To each their own


----------



## Hilda

I have no words.  What did I just watch?!?!?!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just shaking my head...


----------



## Guest

I'm over musical skeletons. Bring on the other animatronics!


----------



## frogkid11

AMEN!!! I agree with all of you from RCIAG on down to Sid !!! I truly hope GR stops offering so many of these "tributes" next year or that we have some really good stuff left under those videos still marked private.


----------



## RCIAG

I showed my husband the Queen skellys & he laughed & thought they were kinda cute. I'm still not buying them.


----------



## hallorenescene

I think they're cute too. I got over the fact last year with sunny and scare looking atrocious. at first I was irritated they made cher look like that. I mean, where's her black hair? her looks? then my daughter pointed out they looked like a couple we knew. so we decided we would call them the j's. the j's are singing a cher song. we would put a tombstone behind them reading...RIP...here lies J and J....pardon him if he doesn't get up to introduce his lovely bride. that works for me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90a60mKiDP8&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ&index=2

what on earth is freddie and queen doing as skellies, what was that?? i do really really now want that swamp witch....shes great....the rising grave ghouls are pretty good too..................is anyone else but me missing the old heavy well made props that i think gemmy made about ten years ago, like dracula, the mad scientist?..........id like to see them resurrect the spirit balls too............



Sid_Matthew said:


> Two new vids!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZRMAJr0X0M&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90a60mKiDP8&list=PLkPhjUV34qknH2iRiwddbbP7tzk4DfSVm
> 
> Sid


----------



## printersdevil

I would so buy a Paul McCartney.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG make a voodoo doll out of one of the small dress dummies on a stand, you can find them at homegoods....i made mine, its about 20 inches tall for my voodoo table, they are smaller too, you just dress it, make neat hat pins for pins, bead necklaces etc....i'll snap a pic of mine today and post it...very easy




RCIAG said:


> ACK! $200! I hope they give us some coupons & discounts or I may have to have that witch as is.
> 
> I wasn't planning on a swamp/voodoo theme, I never really do a theme, but after the NOLA trip, my voodoo doll making experience (I'll post pics of that later), she's got my requirement of mouth movement, it's almost a sign I may have to doo eet!!
> 
> She certainly sounds Cajun, especially the "who dat" part, that was all over New Orleans.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> I think they're cute too. I got over the fact last year with sunny and scare looking atrocious. at first I was irritated they made cher look like that. I mean, where's her black hair? her looks? then my daughter pointed out they looked like a couple we knew. so we decided we would call them the j's. the j's are singing a cher song. we would put a tombstone behind them reading...RIP...here lies J and J....pardon him if he doesn't get up to introduce his lovely bride. that works for me.


I got Sunny & Scare last year. I gave Sunny a fake moustache & got Scare a straight, black hairpiece at the dollar store. Scare had some weird yellow ringlets that looked like they'd belonged on Shirley Temple. Her hair was reallyreallyreally bad. It's like they didn't even try with her hair. Like they had the yellow ringlets leftover from something & said "What the hell, let's use these since we got 'em. "

Yet here they've got Freddie with a 'stache so I'm not sure why they didn't give Sunny one too. They are also not skellys so maybe that's why I prefer those 2. Maybe if they'd done Freddie & Brian as zombies I'd like them more.


----------



## screamqueen2012

love this girl............now i need a bunch of toads and toad stools for the grave yard...........aggggghhhhh shed be good with a sleeping beauty type coffin set up nearby, put victoria in it........



RCIAG said:


> He talks too much for a guy with no mouth movement.
> 
> I like the Swamp Hag better even though she's a bit chatty herself:


----------



## RCIAG

The voodoo doll I made was made from 2 sticks, Spanish moss, fabric pieces, a fimo clay head, ribbon, twine, with buttons & beads for decoration so it's more like the one I bought at Marie Laveau's shop in New Orleans. The only glue I used was to stick the head to the top of the stick, everything else is just tied on or together.

Like this minus the carved wood face.


----------



## LairMistress

Does anyone know if their talking urn is the same one that Kmart sold the last few years?

People who own the Kmart one have complained about it being cheesy, but I still want one. I just didn't make it to Kmart last year. They aren't on Kmart's site yet, so I'm not sure if they're carrying them again. The description and reviews on GR's site sound so much better than Kmart...but if it's the same, then there's no sense in me spending more on it from GR.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> I would so buy a Paul McCartney.



LOL. He'd have to be a real cute skelly though! I can see it now....an old-style Beatle hair-cut in black suit with guitar. If there's a drummer to go along with him the drum face would probably say "The Beetles" with some beetle design added to the drums. 

I wonder how the idea for these came up. Did it start with the banjo playing prop and then expand from there? Just kind of a weird thing to do IMO.

I actually don't mind that GR has these animated singing guys. Not my "cup of tea" so to speak but I bet the little kids love watching them. And they probably have heard the songs from their parents or grandparents music collection so have some familiarity with the music. For those of you who bought Bone Jett or Sunny and Scare what kind of reaction did you get from your ToTers?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress said:


> Does anyone know if their talking urn is the same one that Kmart sold the last few years?
> 
> People who own the Kmart one have complained about it being cheesy, but I still want one. I just didn't make it to Kmart last year. They aren't on Kmart's site yet, so I'm not sure if they're carrying them again. The description and reviews on GR's site sound so much better than Kmart...but if it's the same, then there's no sense in me spending more on it from GR.



Spirit and Target also had talking urns if I'm not mistaken. I suspect they are all made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For those of you who bought Bone Jett or Sunny and Scare what kind of reaction did you get from your ToTers?


The parents "got it" & loved it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Shindigz has the skeleton dog for 19.99. They usually have some good shipping or discount code out there. Looks like they are just starting to stock.


----------



## Hilda

Sooooo Larry the ground breaker zombie only has short stubby arms. LOLOL I am trying to build him a body so he sits on my couch, and I just realized his arms are extra extra short. I'm going to have to do a little elongation process to him. 
His buddy Henry has full arms. Just thought I'd pass that info along.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, so are you getting the 2 new singing skellies to go with your others? I wouldn't mind having bone jet and sunny and scare. I thought cher looked like she had weird hair. wasn't her skin coloring strange too?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Exclusive Dog*

Yet another new dog, and a few other things, added to the GR site today


----------



## 22606

That dog is cool, but comical at the same time. Fonzy would give it the thumbs-up, for sure


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Garth, the costume is an optional purchase. ($12). He's scarier naked. ;-)


----------



## 22606

Velvet Vampire said:


> Garth, the costume is an optional purchase. ($12). He's scarier naked. ;-)


Oh Sure is.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh I really like the new small skeleton dog! And for 29.99 I think I might have to buy that too. I like the new bigger skelly dog too, but the price is holding me back from getting that one. I can see doing a whole skelly dog theme as part of a yard haunt. Like a Haunted Doggie Daycare, LOL!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Velvet Vampire said:


> Yet another new dog, and a few other things, added to the GR site today


im sorry, what tha?????????? it looks like a pit bull skellie.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spookywolf said:


> Oh I really like the new small skeleton dog! And for 29.99 I think I might have to buy that too. I like the new bigger skelly dog too, but the price is holding me back from getting that one. I can see doing a whole skelly dog theme as part of a yard haunt. Like a Haunted Doggie Daycare, LOL!


spookywolf Halloween asylum has other skellies on their site..might indicate theres going to be more coming around... I am doing a dog walker pet cemetery area and bought the bigger new one from gr already.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Velvet Vampire said:


> Garth, the costume is an optional purchase. ($12). He's scarier naked. ;-)


I was right, pit bull.


----------



## dbruner

I got a GR catalog in the mail today with 6 pages of Halloween. They added another skeleton dog. The next catalog to come should be Halloween Haven!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a GR catalog in the mail today also. can't wait for the haven one


----------



## Guest

Yay! Another new video from GR.

Fire & Ice lanterns...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXfhIRr6ZMk&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

Sid


----------



## punkineater

Thank you, Sid, for posting those lanterns~I really like them!


----------



## 22606

I see only fire within, but that is a pretty neat lantern (and I love the music that they used).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the link to the video. Those lanterns are pretty nice. I actually really love the look of them and the "fire" effect is nicely done. If i didn't have enough lighting already I would be adding these to my wishlist for this season.


----------



## Serpentia

Sid_Matthew said:


> Yay! Another new video from GR.
> 
> Fire & Ice lanterns...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXfhIRr6ZMk&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ
> 
> Sid


Those lanterns are the bomb! I love them. I don't get the "ice" part but the fire part is lovely!


----------



## Guest

Sweet! New video from Grandin Road showing several props.

"Battle of the Bones"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXsPdU1R4c&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

I did a screen capture of the runway. You can see the snow white witch at the front left. 

Yay!

Sid


----------



## Guest

I took screen captures and circled some of the props in case the video is taken down. It's hard to get good, clear ones because the video is very jumpy. I think they're fine though.

Sid


----------



## Hilda

Actually, I'm kinda bumming. Battle of the Bones? I'm guessing the video theme this year centers around the rock star skellies we were all discussing a little while back (and not necessarily favorably) and a kind of glam look? LOL

Awww shucks. I loved the whimsical supernatural feeling of the last Halloween Haven debuts. I'm not ready to go Glam Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG

So the musician skellys are a theme this year. I like that tall green guy.


----------



## Hilda

That said... THANK YOU so much Sid_Matthew for your excellent detective work!!

I am curious about the smaller wolf guy and the tall zombie looking butler!! So there's something to look forward to! Thanks Sid!!


----------



## frogkid11

I love those teaser videos they have started to post each year but not sure that this theme impresses me like previous teasers. So it does appear that GR is going to offer the Snow White witch as well as Kmart this year - can't wait to see the difference in price.


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for the shots. I'm also curious about the tall green butler and some of those werewolf looking props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For some reason and I'm not sure why but I'm kind of annoyed at how long it seems they are dragging out the halloween Haven intro. I don't mind the rocking skellies so it's not that. I saw on their FB page that things would be coming out throughout August--believe that's what I read (uuggghhh). If I didn't have two of the bull dog skellies I would plan to add the pit bull one. Like the looks of the swamp witch but not in my plans to buy. Nothing else I'm seeing is on my list (did add a number of things from them last year tho). I guess I just want to see what Halloween Haven will be offering this year so I can make my plans for any new additions there, otherwise move on to other sources. As it is I added that great looking Madame Misery from OT the other day and if GR drags it out too long, my halloween dollars might be long gone. I always hold back something for a Spirit Halloween purchase or two. I really like to be mostly done with my Halloween purchases early if I can help it and then focus on how things will be used and set up leading up to Hallowen night. Noticed only 100 days was posted today on the countdown clock.

Are you guys feeling antsy this year?


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the link and whatnot, Sid. Here is another character, a new ghostly woman, who is only slightly visible in one of the previously posted screenshots:









GoS, I am also not that impressed with Grandin Road this year so far, although that may change once more items are shown. The dragging it out is frustrating, for sure. The main video theme that they are going with does nothing for me, but I suspect that a good amount will enjoy it, and to each their own.


----------



## Hilda

I am waiting to purchase a lifesize animated zombie character for in my theme... BUT please tell me they use a different 'zombie' soundtrack for any new prop. I already have two in close proximity moaning in unison. LOL It's a bit much.


----------



## Hilda

Hey... in one of those photos ~ Is there another headless prop?! (Besides the Horseman).


----------



## Evil Elf

I noticed that too, with something green coming out of his neck?


----------



## Guest

There is another figure without a head but I can't get a decent image of it. It looks like just a neck with something green coming out of it or around it.

* I added a screen capture. It's not great but it gives us an idea.*

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Hey... in one of those photos ~ Is there another headless prop?! (Besides the Horseman).


No that photo! Hilda, you mean the one standing next to the PumpkinMan? Good eyes. At first I thought maybe it was the Victorian Headless Guy but very different costuming. More zombie suit-like. Given how most of the props are nothing but a head, costuming and hands, I'm not much of a fan of the headless guys in general...in light of the usual pricing.


----------



## screamqueen2012

im ansy, so excited, had so much fun last year i cant wait to jump right into it this year....i keep two rooms completely decorated year round now...lol fun fact guys, anyone with an american express with points, i found you can buy off amazon and use them for gr items...woo woo...search for your items on there and see if you can find anything you can use points on...i want to see the disney witch....



Ghost of Spookie said:


> For some reason and I'm not sure why but I'm kind of annoyed at how long it seems they are dragging out the halloween Haven intro. I don't mind the rocking skellies so it's not that. I saw on their FB page that things would be coming out throughout August--believe that's what I read (uuggghhh). If I didn't have two of the bull dog skellies I would plan to add the pit bull one. Like the looks of the swamp witch but not in my plans to buy. Nothing else I'm seeing is on my list (did add a number of things from them last year tho). I guess I just want to see what Halloween Haven will be offering this year so I can make my plans for any new additions there, otherwise move on to other sources. As it is I added that great looking Madame Misery from OT the other day and if GR drags it out too long, my halloween dollars might be long gone. I always hold back something for a Spirit Halloween purchase or two. I really like to be mostly done with my Halloween purchases early if I can help it and then focus on how things will be used and set up leading up to Hallowen night. Noticed only 100 days was posted today on the countdown clock.
> 
> Are you guys feeling antsy this year?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

There are more new vids on YouTube. New H Horseman, Witch, Winston the Butler and werewolves


----------



## Hilda

Velvet Vampire said:


> There are more new vids on YouTube. New H Horseman, Witch, Winston the Butler and werewolves


(I run screaming to youtube)


----------



## frogkid11

I am in love with the Disney witch from Snow White. Haven't seen a prop that rocks, arm twists, and the face moves as she talks in a while. If she's $179 at Kmart then I'm wondering what she will sell for on GR.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So that headless guy is apparently a new Headless Horseman. Probably going to be less expensive than the studly one for sure (he's still my favorite). Not sure if I like the flaming green cloth or not in his neck. I get it's suppose to call attention in the dark to the head missing. Didn't notice any lights in the pumpkin though. Would have thought that would be lit as well. Hard to tell from the video angle if it is or not.

I do like the pair of werewolves. I can see them positioned near a trick or treat area and some kids being afraid to approach. Nice look to them and liked the audio. Wonder how they will be priced.

Regarding the tall green butler. Like his height and his looks are okay IMO but Maybe it's the editing of the video--but if he constantly swivels his head and body back and forth I'm not crazy about that then. I'm guessing they kept activating him so he would go through his lines of dialog for us. I would hope he only swivels on certain lines where it would make the most sense (like the one where he is asking to serve a drink or something) and not all of them. 

I am kind of partial to tall props. So far my favorite 2014 prop would be the werewolves. Hope more videos are coming out in the next day or two.


----------



## Shadowbat

I want those werewolves!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

I want EVERYTHING!! lol


----------



## Hilda

It says this video was uploaded two weeks ago... but I didn't see it before, perhaps they just changed the setting?


----------



## Hilda

This is a problem. I was only planning on getting one new animated from GR, but I like the Butler, the Werewolves AND both the Swamp Witch and Snow White Witch. Wow. I wonder how many more lifesize props they have.


----------



## Penumbra

I NEED that ghostly bride!

And can someone post links to the headless guy and the butler? I can't find their videos.


----------



## 22606

Butler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J007oGwaikE&index=2&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ
Horseman: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpbGRxQa3iY&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ&index=4

The bride is incredible. Thanks for posting, Hilda.
If the werewolves turn out to be sold separately, I want the little fella


----------



## propstar7

The ghost bride seems to have the same movement as the prop by the name of "Evil Entity." 

Also found these on eBay tonight, they seem to be the same manufacturer as Victoria and her siblings. 
Top left looks like Victoria in black, headless male to her right seems to be her intended match. (They are listed as "Possessed Bride" and "Headless Groom," respectively). All white guy looks like an appealing mate for Victoria, too...


----------



## 22606

Those figures are all available through Oriental Trading Company, actually, for probably a fair amount less http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...1&tabId=10&requestURI=viewEndecaCategory&No=0


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks Garth!

And DANG! I want all of those! Grandin Road has great props. Spirit has great props. This is the year of awesome things, but it's also the year I have no money! When am I gonna win the lottery for crying out loud?


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> This is the year of awesome things, but it's also the year I have no money! When am I gonna win the lottery for crying out loud?


My sentiments exactly You're welcome, Penumbra.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Word of wisdom....Do NOT buy those on ebay. I can bet the seller is looking to make a pretty penny on them before they get more attention on the web. Those are being sold by Oriental Trading Company. If you are interested in them check out their website first. Sure OT's shipping is probably less too.

BTW, check out the Oriental Trading 2014 thread here on the forum for actual photos of the props as people order them and get them in.


Haha. After posting saw that others offered up the same advice.


----------



## Hilda

OK so I just keep going back to GR YouTube channel and hitting refresh.... LOL


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> OK so I just keep going back to GR YouTube channel and hitting refresh.... LOL


Me, too, Hilda. I can't keep watching some of the videos of the props and anxiously awaiting the unveiling of the prices.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I bought both Victoria and Sinister Serena from GR in 2012. I haven't been able to display either but I think they're both beautiful!. Anyway, I received my Victorian Trading Company sneak peek catalog yesterday and it features two figures that have a face very similar to Victoria's. One is called Volatile Violet and the other is called My Beloved. Volatile Violet is headless and holds her head in her hands. The interesting thing about both of these figures is that the description states that their heads move and both "wail". According to the catalog, Violet's head "oscillates" and the My Beloved's head "rocks". It will be interesting to see if GR has a Victoria-like prop this year with a moving head and sound.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for all the video shots sid. I'm kinda liking the rock stars. if I had the money, I'd be buying them all. I also like the tall green guy and the wolf creatures.
the swamp witch and the spell reading witch are very nice. garth, I would love a better shot of the lady in white. she looks like she's going to be a completely different look. I think I like her a lot.

hilda, thanks for posting. I think the bride is lovely. very creepy.

okay, watched the butler video, I don't mind the rocking, I just wish the mouth moved. I like him though. 

propstar, I never thought of linking up the white guy and Victoria. I think you are right. 

I kind of like the tease they are giving us. they sure are putting out a lot of cool props again. I'm not feeling their dragging it out at all. every day I'm like....what's today. I will be bummed when the all is revealed.

I'm going to check out that Victorian site. sounds like some more cool props.


----------



## Guest

These are on the site now...

Sid


----------



## MrMordrid




----------



## hallorenescene

mrmorbid, thanks for the videos. those 2 wolves are so different from everything else out. but you would need them both. I wonder what their costs would be. phenomenal props those 2.


----------



## MrMordrid

Sid_Matthew said:


> These are on the site now...
> 
> Sid


 Wow they really know how to take an idea and beat it to a bloody pulp! Plus 199 for a 4ft prop that looks liek a bobble head?! No thanks!


----------



## MrMordrid

Probably two hundred for dad and a hundred and fify for jr. In my opinion the lurching werewolf is better than those two.


----------



## MrMordrid




----------



## MrMordrid

Father & Mother go for 129. The siblings go for 89. Grandin is also selling scene setters starting 196 and going all the way up to 550. No pictures or description yet for those at the moment .


----------



## HexMe

I don't...I don't really like the direction they took this year. I guess I ought to reserve my final thoughts until Halloween Haven officially "opens". GR's offerings are always very dark and elegant and spooky but this year they look SO kitschy. That sort of thing must sell or else they wouldn't have gone balls to the wall with it this year. I don't know...so far I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## Caroluna

So far the Swamp Hag is the only prop I am really considering.


----------



## MrMordrid

Keep in mind she is not an exclusive.


----------



## 22606

More going up at the site... I want to say that this (phenomenal) lion doorknocker was featured in a main video last year, though it is only now being made available: http://www.grandinroad.com/lion-door-knocker/681363


----------



## Hilda

MrMordrid said:


> Keep in mind she is not an exclusive.


Tramp! She gets around?! (Oh c'mon. I couldn't help it.)


----------



## Guest

$199 for the witch...


----------



## Velvet Vampire

All 30 of the videos in the GR Halloween 2014 Playlist are now live on youtube!


----------



## Guest

I'm excited about these mugs. The pumpkin would look cool with Sunkist in it and the witch hat would look cool with Mountain Dew in it. LOL


----------



## punkineater

Hilda said:


> It says this video was uploaded two weeks ago... but I didn't see it before, perhaps they just changed the setting?


I regret not buying the seated Vintage Bride last year  Has anybody heard if GR will carry her again?


----------



## screamqueen2012

you are right shes not but gr does do some heavy discounts if you catch them or free shipping... haunted props has her less but i dont know their shipping fees and i dont think they ever do a discount....i want that haunted tree that will go with her too...man i love that hag!!



MrMordrid said:


> Keep in mind she is not an exclusive.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i dont know if anyone posted this link to the preview, i saw pics from it but heres what i got in one of their emails.........battle of the bones its cute i am still a gothic girl at heart before rocking on...lol
http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...aven-_-na&[email protected]&mon=email


----------



## RCIAG

Ooo like the witch pumpkin, the mummy hands, & just about everything else!

I just watched all the vids. The new HH prop is interesting, not my thing, but interesting. The Storytelling Witch is the door hanger Witchy Witch from last year only now she's got a body. The Snow White witch's mouth doesn't move as well as it should but still a good look & you know when you see her that she's the witch from Snow White. Winston the Butler would be better if he didn't talk. The animated Bride is meh for me. Good to know that Larry & Skully STILL a little too "happy" ifyaknowwhuttamean!

Overall, even if I never buy a single thing (like that's gonna happen) , I still enjoy looking at it all since the places that do Halloween big have become few & far between.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Awesome. I coveted that from the video last year.

Oops, meant to quote Garth's post re: lion door knocker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Did a YouTube search ( www.youtube.com then searched for "GrandinRoad" and _then set it to show videos posted in last week_) and saw quite a lot of new videos were just posted. The link below will also get you there but doesn't give you the ability to show videos by today, this week, etc.

www.youtube.com/grandinroad 

Animated Tombstone with Talking Skull (kind of like SH's talking picture frame last year)
Fire & Ice Inflatable Yard Spider
Floating Candle (doesn't really float but moves across a surface)
Animated Scarewolf Rug (a take off of an old Gemmy talking bear rug--I remember forum discussions on making one a while back)
Animated Witch Pumpkin
Set of 2 Wall Mounted Animated Mummy Hands 
Crawling Stone Hand (like the way this one moves)
Fire & Ice Spotlight (actually nice effect on walls and ceilings)

the remaining videos I saw posted have already been mentioned above. Some cool stuff coming out!

went back and watched the videos and can see picking up the crawling stone hand and the fire & ice spotlight this year. Hopefully both will be in the $20 or less range?? On a wishlist for our haunt I would add the Scarewolf rug. I always liked the animated bear rug Gemmy did and this is a nicely done wolf version. Wonder how this one will be priced. I like the idea of the animated pair of mummy hands but probably could easily adapt some of the hands I already own to do the same thing. The inside illumination of the hands wouldn't matter to me either way.

So what of the new stuff has piqued your interest?


----------



## Cloe

I really like the mummy hands, werewolf son, and moving candlestick. I also noticed a new vampire family on their website. The "mother" is pretty nice too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gee I checked their Halloween Haven earlier today and didn't see some of the items like the Lion door knocker and the Vampire Family. Did a GR website search for just "halloween" and saw a lot of new stuff including what was mentioned. Thanks for the heads up on these things. I love the vampire family and think the Lion Door Knocker might get added to my list. Remember admiring it last year in their Halloween Haven video and everyone commenting on it. The other thing people commented on and saying they'd like, was the crystal ball and dragon stand. Haven't seen that make an appearance yet this year.


Searching GrandinRoad by using the word "Halloween" right now will bring up 227 items. Clicking on the menu category "Halloween Haven" inder the main page Gift Holiday tab will only bring up 135 items. Now if you do the generic "halloween" search and it brings up the 227 items on the left side of that search it shows Halloween Haven as having 198 items, not 135! Scratching head.....


----------



## Penumbra

Has anybody else noticed that the set of mummy hands are two left hands? Hopefully That's just the video. It would be cool they are two different hands.


----------



## RCIAG

I like the kids in the vampire family but I think they're the same head with different clothes & hair. They also fall prey to the cliche of blood dripping down the corners of their mouths, at least dad does anyway. 

I suppose they figure that's how you'll know they're vampires since they aren't scowling & showing their teeth, that blood at the corners of the mouth makes them vampires. 

I still don't care though, I'm ridiculously excited to see it all. And unless that witch pumpkin is ridiculously priced I'll buy that at the very least.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Kmart is carrying the same witch for $179.


----------



## Cloe

The last thing I need is another clock but I like that witch hat one. The lion door knocker is pretty cool too. Would look great on a gothic doorway. Money's pretty tight right now so that may be the only thing I end up actually buying. I already ordered the larger bonez dog when they had free shipping.


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> $199 for the witch...


She really is beautiful.


----------



## frogkid11

Is it me or is the Vampire family mother the same as last years Lady in Black?? With the exception of the tear on her face, she looks the same - especially the outfit.


----------



## 22606

I thought the same regarding the mother figure, frogkid. I do not understand why they did not just bring back last year's version once again, but she is still a good option for those who missed out on the Lady in Black.


----------



## Reaper Wench

frogkid11 said:


> Is it me or is the Vampire family mother the same as last years Lady in Black?? With the exception of the tear on her face, she looks the same - especially the outfit.


You are right frogkid. The dress is identical. The face appears to be the same mold but is looks significantly different the way it is painted. LIB has red ll around her eyes; the vampire mother has dark shadows around her eyes. The lips are different too. 
I snapped a pic of LIB for a comparison.


----------



## frogkid11

I guess that explains why LIB isn't being offered this year. I tried to go back to their site this morning to see the price (I was thinking she was more expensive than LIB last year) but it appears the entire family has gone missing. Maybe they are only visible in the evenings


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got all excited and realized i was watching the 2011 clip, did anyone buy that mirror that morphs you when you look into it...darnit, they can bring that back along with the vampire in the coffin...im glad now i bought the vampire family two years ago on the closeout sale, i just got a idea to foam box over my couch, drape it and make it a coffin table and put my boy in his box on there in my living room.. im still trying to find all the videos........


----------



## screamqueen2012

ughhhh i am in overload, and only july.....i LOVE the fauceted orange fire light...ouuuuu....mummy hands, i see them in a bathroom....lol....the witch pumpkin, darnit, i just ordered the carved witch face pumpkin i missed last year, i am going to obsess over that animated one....the werewolf scare rug....now i love pranks, i have to say id love to see my cats reactions to that rug then put it on the back of a couch cause i think theyd get me back by peeing on it...lol, you know cats....the werewolfs, nice...lots of good things......

oh yes and the animated pumpkin and the witch clock and and and.......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> I guess that explains why LIB isn't being offered this year. I tried to go back to their site this morning to see the price (I was thinking she was more expensive than LIB last year) but it appears the entire family has gone missing. Maybe they are only visible in the evenings



"The Vampires only come out at night" ROTFLOL. That's a good one Frogkid! 

I actually checked their site this a.m. and noticed they were missing (as well as some other items) when I looked. I did however capture the vampire family last night with their pricing. Here it is:










I am one of those who wanted LIB this year and looks like maybe she won't be offered. As I recall wasn't she either $89 or 99 last year? I do like the face painting on the adult vampires. The kids I'm not sure about really. Kind of like deer in the headlights. Sorry no closeup to illustrate.

So do you think someone put the images out early or god forbid they sold out last night?


----------



## 22606

The _kids_ are the price that Lady in Black was $40 more for the adults is outlandish.


----------



## Guest

If you go to google and type "Grandin Road Vampire Family" you can find them. It's okay to view them in the daylight because they're vampires with a day pass. 

I told myself I wasn't buying anything this year but I do love the cauldron with witch shoes. 

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was pretty sure they had upped the adult ones. Knew that some of you here would know having bought LIB. 

I have to admit that I like the head of Jasper. His face and hair. Not sure how much you can see from the little pic above but it's kind of uneven and I don't know...just more natural than perfect wig styled.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Here are some pics I pulled of the vampire family.


----------



## 22606

I just noticed that none of the four possess shoes... It is okay for the females, since it is more difficult to tell, but the males _really_ should invest in some footwear.


----------



## Hilda

Dang... Now I WANT the female vampire. I have to stop looking.


----------



## frogkid11

I do think the father vampire looks different than any of those "pole" life size figures I've seen in the last few years....but c'mon!! All of the life size pole figures have been $89 in the past - do they really have to up them to $129?

Garth, I agree - some shoes of some kind would be nice instead of having them hang there - but that's what Vincent does and I ordered him a few years ago with Serena.


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Garth, I agree - some shoes of some kind would be nice instead of having them hang there - but that's what Vincent does and I ordered him a few years ago with Serena.


Vincent did not have pants that were incredibly visible, though, did he? I want to say that he possessed more of a cloaked look, but I could be wrong.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Vincent did not have pants that were incredibly visible, though, did he? I want to say that he possessed more of a cloaked look, but I could be wrong.


Hey Garth, yes he has pants that are as visible as the father vampire. Here is the marketing picture of he and Serena together. His pants are almost the color of the inside of his cape so maybe that's why they didn't appear as visible.


----------



## 22606

Thanks for posting that image, frogkid. I see what you mean about the pants on him, as well. They should seriously consider manufacturing some cheap plastic shoes and attaching them to the bottom of the torso with string so that they can be worked out the ends of the pants and remain in place good enough to look halfway decent, rather than leaving stumps.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

I really love Grandin Road and I'm a loyal customber but..DAMN! $40 price jump on the lifesized stuff is crazy. I mean.. really!?

I do love the small girl vampire, so I'll wait for the coupon codes I guess. They always come up with something that I have to have. By the way, anyone else have the headless gothic figure? Does he have shoes?


----------



## 22606

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> By the way, anyone else have the headless gothic figure? Does he have shoes?


I own the headless boy, who has no shoes (but he also has no hands, so it makes sense); I will go out on a limb and say that the adult version likely is much the same.

Seems that Grandin Road was teasing us the other day... The majority of what could be seen on the page has disappeared for the moment.


----------



## screamqueen2012

yes she was 89 last year...wow they went UP....check orientals site, didnt they have one similar on their site along with victoria?


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Garthgoyle said:


> I own the headless boy, who has no shoes (but he also has no hands, so it makes sense); I will go out on a limb and say that the adult version likely is much the same.
> 
> Seems that Grandin Road was teasing us the other day... The majority of what could be seen on the page has disappeared for the moment.


I have it too, figured for $25 it was worth a shot and its a nice little complimentary prop. The gothic figure is pictured with shoes though, but want to know if it really does come with them. For $70, I like it.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Has anyone figured out yet what the "fire and ice" is referring to? It looks like they're using the term for multiple items but I'll be darned if I can figure out what they mean. The fire part is clear, but the ice...?


----------



## frogkid11

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Has anyone figured out yet what the "fire and ice" is referring to? It looks like they're using the term for multiple items but I'll be darned if I can figure out what they mean. The fire part is clear, but the ice...?


I believe the ice refers to the design of the effect because they use that term on a few items and they all have that "diamond reflection" where can see all the lines from the cuts of the object casting the shadow.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> I own the headless boy, who has no shoes (but he also has no hands, so it makes sense); I will go out on a limb and say that the adult version likely is much the same.


Hey Garth, I see where the headless boy is still in the Grand Finale Outlet for $24 but several of the reviews say that his clothing is really cheap and the light feature in his neck is dismal. What's your take on this prop for $24 given that it's basically just an outfit on a hanger stuck on a plastic pole? Would I be better off to just go to Goodwill and get a pair of pants and a coat? I already have one of those plastic torso mannequins that is made to hang against a flat wall at a retail store and there is no head. I wonder if I just dress the torso and mount it to a broomstick painted black if I would have the same thing for hardly no cost.


----------



## Spinechiller

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Has anyone figured out yet what the "fire and ice" is referring to? It looks like they're using the term for multiple items but I'll be darned if I can figure out what they mean. The fire part is clear, but the ice...?


I believe it's the a new technology by Gemmy Industries. Some of the props seem to do a "fire" effect and some do "fire and ice". Here is a link for an inflatable that does both http://yardinflatables.3dcartstores.com/KALEIDOSCOPE-Skull-With-Spiders_p_1707.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm not so sure how "new" the effect look is. A few years back I bought from Walmart a changing LED nightlight with a crystal cut cover that throws basically the same look on the walls. I had hoped I could modify the LEDs to be just red in color for a "fire" look but decided it wasn't worth the effort. Or even all blue could have been a watery look. A bit like those DJ lights that create either fire or water effects but on a much smaller area.


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Garth, I see where the headless boy is still in the Grand Finale Outlet for $24 but several of the reviews say that his clothing is really cheap and the light feature in his neck is dismal. What's your take on this prop for $24 given that it's basically just an outfit on a hanger stuck on a plastic pole? Would I be better off to just go to Goodwill and get a pair of pants and a coat? I already have one of those plastic torso mannequins that is made to hang against a flat wall at a retail store and there is no head. I wonder if I just dress the torso and mount it to a broomstick painted black if I would have the same thing for hardly no cost.


For the reduced price, I figured that there was no way to go wrong. I definitely do like the headless boy, but I had to first remove a ridiculous amount of dried glue from his outfit to make him look presentable. He is not exactly a heavyweight, though he is more substantial than expected for being essentially mounted clothes. I was impressed with the garments (once devoid of 'webbing'), and some of the reviewers probably would not have been happy with the prop for $12 If you can find some fitting clothes at a low enough cost, your idea sounds well worth a try, and a small strobe beneath the 'neck' would give a similar effect, I'd think.


----------



## hallorenescene

I am loving a lot of the props this year. my budget is low, so I probably won't be buying more than one or two. but dang if I can decide. those werewolves are different than most props I have. they would be a good choice. but it depends also on their costs.


----------



## MrMordrid

ThePirateHouse said:


> Kmart is carrying the same witch for $179.


The only good thing about Kmart is that they do have layaway.


----------



## MrMordrid

screamqueen2012 said:


> you are right shes not but gr does do some heavy discounts if you catch them or free shipping... haunted props has her less but i dont know their shipping fees and i dont think they ever do a discount....i want that haunted tree that will go with her too...man i love that hag!!


Haunted props shipping is fairly reasonable. If i remember correctly shipping was in the mid teens.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I bought the headless boy last year and he is like the others at GR, a pole with clothing. But I put a pumpkin on top of him for a "head" and loved the look. I think he is worth the $$



frogkid11 said:


> Hey Garth, I see where the headless boy is still in the Grand Finale Outlet for $24 but several of the reviews say that his clothing is really cheap and the light feature in his neck is dismal. What's your take on this prop for $24 given that it's basically just an outfit on a hanger stuck on a plastic pole? Would I be better off to just go to Goodwill and get a pair of pants and a coat? I already have one of those plastic torso mannequins that is made to hang against a flat wall at a retail store and there is no head. I wonder if I just dress the torso and mount it to a broomstick painted black if I would have the same thing for hardly no cost.


----------



## Guest

For those of you doing a Snow White theme, or just wanting the witch cause she's cool, don't forget the raven! Although he just had a minor role I still think something similar would look great near her.


----------



## Guest

I wasn't sure where to put this honestly but I think the people that want the snow white witch will see it here just as much as anywhere else, hopefully. Kmart currently has 10% and free shipping with the code "kmart10psavings". 

She'd be about $161 depending on tax in your state through Kmart. Through Grandin Road (with shipping) she's $223.

Sid


----------



## Hilda

Did anyone catch how much Winston the Butler was going for? I thought it was on the site, but now I don't see it. I'm trying to narrow my choice down.


----------



## Serpentia

$145 for those new figures is just plain crazy. I imagine their customers are about to show them just HOW crazy, by not purchasing in droves.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know how much the werewoves were? Also someone said kmart runs a 50 off sale is that in the flyer or on the website? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know how much the werewoves were? Also someone said kmart runs a 50 off sale is that in the flyer or on the website? Thanks for any responses.



The Dad werewolf is $229. http://www.grandinroad.com/werewolf-dad-animated-figure/681381


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Oh my goodness I love the dad werewolf!  Do you have the boy werewolf SKU and price too? I love*LOVE* the werewolves! I have never seen anything quite like them  I'm sure they will sell fast. Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## Penumbra

Does anyone know how much the 7' butler and ghost bride are?


----------



## Cloe

I'm guessing the son werewolf is going to be in the 199.00 range. Too bad because I was thinking of doing a werewolf scene this year. I have the wolf spitter and limb ripper that I got at Spirit 2 years ago at the 50% off day after sale that I've never used yet. I'm sure they'll sell out pretty quickly before any significant sale too.


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know how much the werewoves were? Also someone said kmart runs a 50 off sale is that in the flyer or on the website? Thanks for any responses.


That was me. I don't subscribe to any newspapers so I just view the weekly ad online. Sometimes something may be on sale online and not in store and vice versa. I'm very chill about buying stuff so I just roll the dice, wait, and hope I get it on sale. 

Sid


----------



## Darkabeus

I'm I crazy but did they just rip off Terra's "beloved" Tombstone creation? 

http://www.grandinroad.com/-22belov...ween-decorations/681420?isRecentlyViewed=true


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've seen a number of Beloved tombstones over the years, so not so sure how unique the idea is, but none so nicely done as Terra's. She took that one to a whole new level of elegance. The GR one is nice, especially if you can't do foam work and monster mudding, but it doesn't begin to touch Terra's full-size beautifully dressed lady or the tombstone even. The GR one is pretty tiny too width-wise especially given it includes the tombstone and the legs/dress of the lady. Actually not even a full yard wide (it does have to ship after all). Their lady is more a part of the tombstone design, whereas I look at Terra's as a real life lady that died and turned to stone mourning over her loved one at this tombstone.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've seen a number of Beloved tombstones over the years, so not so sure how unique the idea is, but none so nicely done as Terra's. She took that one to a whole new level of elegance. The GR one is nice but doesn't touch Terra's beautifully dressed lady or the tombstone even.


I agree with you completely. It's not a bad looking stone (139.00?) but no where near the level of Terra's. For someone who has the money but lacks the time and skills it is a little nicer than most of the store bought stones you usually see though.


----------



## Guest

New skeleton greeter on the GR site...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbygyMzOIH0


----------



## screamqueen2012

cloe i was thinking the same thing, we have the ripper and one that jumps at you, i used them in one of our maze hallways, the big boys really good, you'll be happy you unboxed and used him when you do.....i was thinking hmmmmm, i sure like the two new ones but wow..prices are high this year so far...gr needs to get their coupons going...lol



Cloe said:


> I'm guessing the son werewolf is going to be in the 199.00 range. Too bad because I was thinking of doing a werewolf scene this year. I have the wolf spitter and limb ripper that I got at Spirit 2 years ago at the 50% off day after sale that I've never used yet. I'm sure they'll sell out pretty quickly before any significant sale too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh you are killing me.....find the swamp hag with a deep discount and i'll jump for both...oh and the tree, then theres the..............



Sid_Matthew said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this honestly but I think the people that want the snow white witch will see it here just as much as anywhere else, hopefully. Kmart currently has 10% and free shipping with the code "kmart10psavings".
> 
> She'd be about $161 depending on tax in your state through Kmart. Through Grandin Road (with shipping) she's $223.
> 
> Sid


----------



## screamqueen2012

i just had a thought, we need to post a new thread or be on a text message relay...haha, when gr has their good discounts come out, some are only for hours as i remember....there needs to be a red flag post or something...lol...........im obsessing over a few things can you tell?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

screamqueen2012 said:


> i just had a thought, we need to post a new thread or be on a text message relay...haha, when gr has their good discounts come out, some are only for hours as i remember....there needs to be a red flag post or something...lol...........im obsessing over a few things can you tell?



LOL Screamqueen. The singles or limited quantity are after Halloween when the shoppers have thinned out. I think you have a while for that. LOL. The new stuff coming out should be in sufficient quantity for a few weeks. I know the bulldog when he came out was there for maybe a week or so. But if you check in here regularly you should have enough notice of new stuff getting posted. Sometimes it can be hard to judge what will be hot and go quickly and what you could have waited a few weeks for.


----------



## screamqueen2012

ohhhhhhhhh you must not remember the early 50% they did for six hours, was it the beginning of sept last year? thats the sales i want to catch, they send out an email with it but you have to catch the email in time...errrrr.......... they will do deals up to halloween... you will be able to buy the props less than posted IF we catch those quickies....hmmmmmm theres a dirty joke there



Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL Screamqueen. The singles or limited quantity are after Halloween when the shoppers have thinned out. I think you have a while for that. LOL. The new stuff coming out should be in sufficient quantity for a few weeks. I know the bulldog when he came out was there for maybe a week or so. But if you check in here regularly you should have enough notice of new stuff getting posted. Sometimes it can be hard to judge what will be hot and go quickly and what you could have waited a few weeks for.


----------



## [email protected]

screamqueen2012 said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you must not remember the early 50% they did for six hours, was it the beginning of sept last year? thats the sales i want to catch, they send out an email with it but you have to catch the email in time...errrrr.......... they will do deals up to halloween... you will be able to buy the props less than posted IF we catch those quickies....hmmmmmm theres a dirty joke there


I remember it screammqueen and am hoping the werewolf dad and medusa last until then, fingers crossed!


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> New skeleton greeter on the GR site...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbygyMzOIH0


I like the looks of him, but I certainly do not care for the price. Why does it seem like _all_ of the animated figures are so much more this year, regardless of where they are being carried?


----------



## Guest

I found my notes from last year! Yay!

9/18 select items 30% off

9/25 50% off select items 13 hrs only

9/29 Free shipping

10/02 Up to 30% off select items. Email invitation only

10/04 20% off everything (even if reduced previously) through midnight of 10/07

10/09 50% off 6 hours only

10/11 4 day sale-20% off and free shipping

10/18-10/19 40% off all Halloween

10/22 40% off and free shipping

11/01 remaining items start being transferred to outlet

sid


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> I like the looks of him, but I certainly do not care for the price. Why does it seem like _all_ of the animated figures are so much more this year, regardless of where they are being carried?


Well, for GR, it appears prices are up whether the figures are animated or not (the Vampire family adults, for example). I wonder if it has anything to do with Halloween being on a Friday so there is more potential for parties and decorations since you can celebrate all weekend long?


----------



## Caroluna

screamqueen2012, the Swamp Hag is $148.77 at HauntedProps.com. She is the prop I am most likely to buy this year, even though I don't really have room for her. I have not ordered from them, but I believe other forum members have?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Screamqueen, I do remember that now that you mentioned the select items only for a few hours. If Sid's schedule above is anything like that this year, wow that would still be more than a month and a half away. 

I'm hoping they have another free ship coming up soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Caroluna said:


> screamqueen2012, the Swamp Hag is $148.77 at HauntedProps.com. She is the prop I am most likely to buy this year, even though I don't really have room for her. I have not ordered from them, but I believe other forum members have?



I'd call up or email to find out exactly what shipping will be. Says it's just an estimate. Might be considered oversized. Could change things especially if GR for example has a sale. Or someone locally is selling it and you'd have no shipping. Or, you could buy off e bay from someone selling it for $379 plus 51.40 for shipping. At least no tax! She's a cool hag. I wouldn't mind having her as part of my haunt.


----------



## printersdevil

Caraluna, I may be wrong, but I think that may be the place that some had trouble with last year. Check it out to be sure.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like scream queens idea for the sale thread. I would click on it. scream queen, you can start that thread. if you do, let me know, I want to be there. I bought a lot of my props that way. I love the werewolves, but way out of my budget. I will go with something a lot more affordable.


----------



## Hilda

Soooooooo What are your predictions?! Will we have to wait until midnight for the Halloween Haven video? Or will they make us wait into the day tomorrow?????

I feel like I need to give Sid my phone number as an emergency contact for breaking news. hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Last year on 7/31 the full video was on GR's site by 8:00am and the full store was online by 11:00pm.


----------



## punkineater

Hilda, so it sounds like GR is going to have more products than the 133 already listed in Halloween Haven?


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> Last year on 7/31 the full video was on GR's site by 8:00am and the full store was online by 11:00pm.


I have no idea where I saw it now... but in the beginning of the month, I swore GR answered on FB or somewhere that their HH debut video was being released on 7/30. Perhaps it was a typo. Or wishful thinking. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year the 31st fell on a Wednesday. This year the 30th falls on a Wednesday. Maybe it's not the end of the month but the last Wednesday of the month that they set as the official opening? Hilda, I too remember what you do.

I'm going to be checking their site starting tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> I feel like I need to give Sid my phone number as an emergency contact for breaking news. hahahaha


Hilda, just call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny. 

Seriously though, items have appeared and disappeared from Grandin Road's site all day. Before if you typed "Halloween" in the search bar it would show a lot of the new stuff. Now it just shows the old items. The time is getting near!!!!!! 

They did upload a new video of three led ghosts on the youtube page.

Sid


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> Hilda, just call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.
> 
> Sid


OK great. That's stuck in my head now. hahahahahaha


----------



## Spooky McWho

Today is my birthday and Grandin Road sent me a free shipping offer to celebrate. I immediately go to the site and was very surprised to see Terra's Beloved tombstone. Has anyone else seen this and did Terra know her design was being mass marketed. I would post the pic but I just can't figure out how to.


----------



## hallorenescene

so sid, hilda, what is 867-5309 and ask for Jenny? the info for dial a prayer. lol. please let the items be on the grandin road site. and thank you .


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> so sid, hilda, what is 867-5309 and ask for Jenny? the info for dial a prayer. lol. please let the items be on the grandin road site. and thank you .


It was a kitschy pop song back in the early 1980s by Tommy Tutone. That is part of the lyrics. LOLOL It's one of those songs that when you get it in your head you can't stop singing it yet is annoying. hahahaha
Oh dangit! Now it's in my head again!!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, I think the prayer worked. I just went to their page and there are 6 now rather than 3. and boy are there a lot of things there I hadn't seen before. butttt, boy are they hitting with the high prices.


----------



## Guest

I have very dry humor.  

Halloween haven is open.

Sid


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, I will have to google it. thanks hilda


----------



## Hilda

I am laughing because I wanted to do a Tah-Dah post on my FB blog when HH opened, and the link shows a large picture of like oranges and summer scene not a Halloween photo. I can't get the large photo to go away. hahaha The link does take you right to their page, but.... That's anticlimatic. LOL


----------



## Guest

I think they're still working on it because the site freezes up on me when I select certain items to view. Prices are crazy high this year.


----------



## frogkid11

I also noticed that I when I clicked on Halloween Haven under the Celebrations category it only showed 132 items but when I searched Halloween it brought up the 300 items. I did this search around 7:00 am so maybe GR is tinkering with the website. I agree that the prices are definitely higher this year.


----------



## cai88

Some of the stuff is great but yeah a little pricey. Love the bats with flashing eyes and the creepy hand taper candle holders. The day of the dead tablecloth is amazing but $199.00?!!!!? Good grief! Also love the beloved tombstone but its too small.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I just received my annual Halloween Haven is open email! SO exciting! I noticed a lot of the past props are recycled. The "witchy witch" from last year is now the sitting witch animated.

The hagatha witch from last year's face is now the witch face pumpkin that talks (the one that some of the gals here last year called "Klinger" ) LOL!

I definitely want the skeleton top hat costume. That is great! It will look great with my skelly and skelly dog. I want the vampire girl but think I will wait for a sale and hope she is still there.... I like the skeleton black cat too....The floating candle is great but I don't think I could use it in my display.

What are you all getting????   



Sid_Matthew said:


> I have very dry humor.
> 
> Halloween haven is open.
> 
> Sid


----------



## SPOOKMART

There's more than 4 from this line this year. There are a couple of risers, swamp hag, creepy doll, wolf man, tree, several crawling products. They'll be available in a couple weeks. 

My favorite is the Rising Creeper or Creepy Doll. She has a cupie-doll look and she goes from inviting the trick or treats in a nice way to turning into a rising monster. I think the best part is she starts out trick or treater level. This is essential imo because trick or treaters have tunnel vision and usually look down more than up because they're often wearing a mask, costume etc and they're small.


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> I have very dry humor.


Rest assured that you are not the only one, Sid

A few items that I really like, but I am not that impressed overall. I agree with everyone who has said that the prices this year are outrageously high (the greedy bass-turd who set their pricing deserves a good, swift kick in the @ss). When they are stuck clearancing most of the Haven to get rid of the clutter of overpurchased, overvalued products, maybe they will decide to _think_ a little next time around. Then again, lots of rich people will think nothing of spending $300 on a wreath or $900 on a sorceress doll, I suppose


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> What are you all getting????


I don't honestly plan on buying anything this year but there's a couple things I like. My favorite thing is the black peony bat wreath. Something similar could be made way cheaper though. I also like the cauldron with legs and witch shoes. 

Now we're all just "living on a prayer" that they'll have a really good sale.


----------



## kfinley

Loving some of the items. But my whole Halloween budget would be blown on just two or three items. (Hoping for a really great sale! - Otherwise, I am waiting for it to be clearance!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like the tree face and arm set (which unfortunately I don't have a tree that would accommodate it), the creepy hands mummy-like items, the door knocker, the crawling stone hand, the swamp hag, the werewolf rug, the werewolf kid and dad, and vamps Jasper and Valentina. I have a handful of the older items that are restocks this year. Overall I feel the Halloween Haven this year was more hype than really exciting sorry to say but that's just from my perspective based on my haunt plans and what I already have. I did notice that my pumpkin face replica I bought last year I think went up $5. And the Victoria and Helsa props went up $10 each. 

I'll order the door knocker, and maybe the crawling stone hand at some point. I'm storage challenged and really like the things I do have (and don't want to part with at this point) so really have to want something pretty badly to justify it. Based on HF photos of Madame Misery on OT's site I ordered her this year already. I doubt I'll be picking up any halloween decor items, pretty well set there--so don't plan many trips to HomeGoods this year either. Curious to see what else GR releases in August (their Facebook page said new items would be added all month). Suspect that might be due to manufacturers not always being able to deliver in time or at all sometimes. I'll definitely watch to see what comes on sale and look forward to seeing what you guys end up ordering and how it looks in photos. Sometimes those influence buying decisions!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm kinda meh this year after seeing it all.

I'll definitely get the Witch Pumpkin, maybe the mummy arms, the tree face & arms & I dunno.

These....for $129...REALLY?!?! Foam wig heads & cheesecloth does not add up to $129 for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have to say I was kind of shocked by those as well RCIAG. Unless I'm missing something not much of a prop and not what I've come to expect from GR over the years. My Victoria and Helsa are not made of much either but at least are more substantial in looks than those guys.


----------



## HexMe

Well...there is nothing in Halloween Haven that's a must have for me this year. Of course that may change once I see what makes it to clearance...


----------



## Hilda

OK. I'm in with the rest of you. Just like Yankee Candle. I think, in sales lingo... they call this going 'past the close'. In other words, they worked us into a frenzy and just took it too far. So we feel depleted, and we don't buy. The amount of pre-HH hype in the past few years was perfect. This year seemed... 'off'.

I've been holding onto a little budget from some blowmolds I sold to buy GR... and I don't see any 'must haves'. I wish I could go back in a time machine and buy things from previous years! hahaha I do like the tree face and arms. There's some nice Halloween plates. I might still get the zombie dog (I was holding off to see what else came out), a stone hand, and might (I said might) get the woman vampire. I was hoping to see the LIB back again. 
To tell the truth I had been hoping against hope that they carried the large zombie again. I am so sad I missed him. I'm bumming.

Overall, it was still fun chatting about it all with you nice folks. And it is still very beautiful decor. Only out of my price range for the most part. I can still enjoy looking and dreaming... 
and waiting to see what falls into the sales.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I feel the same way. I do want the skeleton top hat, but changed my mind about the skeleton dog. Was going to get the smaller one, since I already have last year's skelly dog, but changed my mind. Do want the little vampire girl but I will wait and see if she goes on sale. We are trying to save for a house and I need to curb my spending. 

I will check out Yankee Candle's stuff on Saturday and may buy a piece or two, but that's it. 




Hilda said:


> OK. I'm in with the rest of you. Just like Yankee Candle. I think, in sales lingo... they call this going 'past the close'. In other words, they worked us into a frenzy and just took it too far. So we feel depleted, and we don't buy. The amount of pre-HH hype in the past few years was perfect. This year seemed... 'off'.
> 
> I've been holding onto a little budget from some blowmolds I sold to buy GR... and I don't see any 'must haves'. I wish I could go back in a time machine and buy things from previous years! hahaha I do like the tree face and arms. There's some nice Halloween plates. I might still get the zombie dog (I was holding off to see what else came out), a stone hand, and might (I said might) get the woman vampire. I was hoping to see the LIB back again.
> To tell the truth I had been hoping against hope that they carried the large zombie again. I am so sad I missed him. I'm bumming.
> 
> Overall, it was still fun chatting about it all with you nice folks. And it is still very beautiful decor. Only out of my price range for the most part. I can still enjoy looking and dreaming...
> and waiting to see what falls into the sales.


----------



## Guest

Those ghosts mentioned above we're a Martha Stewart creation several years ago. You could probably make four of them for $50, if that. The male head form would work the best because the features are more prominent. She used white glue mixed with water and added a layer of cheesecloth at a time with more glue on top. I'd probably use a PVC pipe for the pole since it's already white and an umbrella stand for the base. Over a hundred bucks for those is crazy, stupid expensive.

I also like those sexy witch leg stakes.

Sid


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I made one of these last year. Bought a foam head at a yard sale for $1.00 and then bought cheese cloth at Target. It cost me a few dollars to make I think, since I already had Elmer's Glue. If I am remembering I put the cheesecloth in RIT whitener overnight in a bucket of water to make it more blacklight reactive. That was an extra few dollars. I wonder if the GR ones come on stakes?



Sid_Matthew said:


> Those ghosts mentioned above we're a Martha Stewart creation several years ago. You could probably make four of them for $50, if that. The male head form would work the best because the features are more prominent. She used white glue mixed with water and added a layer of cheesecloth at a time with more glue on top. I'd probably use a PVC pipe for the pole since it's already white and an umbrella stand for the base. Over a hundred bucks for those is crazy, stupid expensive.
> 
> I also like those sexy witch leg stakes.
> 
> Sid


----------



## RCIAG

I think I'll get just the animated Witch Pumpkin at full price. It's kinda cool in the vid & could be used several different ways. 

The whole rock 'n roll/musical skelly thing they've latched on to just doesn't do it for me. I hope they sell them though, there's someone out there that wants a Skelly Freddie Mercury & Brian May or ZZ Top dude.


----------



## frogkid11

RCIAG said:


> The whole rock 'n roll skelly thing they've latched on to just doesn't do it for me. I hope they sell them though, there's someone out there that wants a Skelly Freddie Mercury & Brian May or ZZ Top dude.


I agree! And what I don't understand is that the GR outlet had a TON of those banjo playing skeletons for sale there (they were either overstocks, returns, or both) which to me means they were not a great selling item. If that is the case, then why are they increasing the selection of musical skeletons? I'm sure there are folks out there who like them, and I don't mean any disrespect to those who are buying, I'm just curious as to where the trend is being triggered.

I also noticed that Michaels has a skeleton figure (not lifesize) that plays "Another One Bites the Dust", as well.


----------



## screamqueen2012

gr just sent out an email for a 20% off entire site purchase if you take their survey...its about marketing..... and so it begins....lol im getting that singing witch, OH AND OMG did you all see the werewolf wrap.....179, i want that thing, but then im thinking where would i wear it.....



RCIAG said:


> I think I'll get just the animated Witch Pumpkin at full price. It's kinda cool in the vid & could be used several different ways.
> 
> The whole rock 'n roll/musical skelly thing they've latched on to just doesn't do it for me. I hope they sell them though, there's someone out there that wants a Skelly Freddie Mercury & Brian May or ZZ Top dude.


----------



## booswife02

Agreed with the Rock and Roll Skellys. Just not my thing. Maybe they are selling well because they are family friendly? That's my only guess. I'd like to see a whole bunch of them at someone else's house but I won't be buying any.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> . I wonder if the GR ones come on stakes?


The page mentions " a sturdy, square base" so they have some sort of apparatus to hold them up.

The 20% seems enticing until the shipping eats the savings. >_<


----------



## RCIAG

booswife02 said:


> I'd like to see a whole bunch of them at someone else's house...


I think if done properly it could be pretty cool. I'd love to see it too. I wonder why they went with mostly living people? Easier music rights? Because you could do a Rock N Roll Heaven kinda thing if they'd gone with Jimi Hendrix look alike or any of the other rock icons that have died.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i think i ended up with 5 percent off after tax and shipping was added...oh well..



Sid_Matthew said:


> The page mentions " a sturdy, square base" so they have some sort of apparatus to hold them up.
> 
> The 20% seems enticing until the shipping eats the savings. >_<


----------



## digbugsgirl

I haven't been on here in a really long time, but I just opened the Grandin Road Halloween email and just had to pop over here. I'm so excited for Halloween!!!! I'm definitely getting the tree face and arms set. I'm going to wait for better sales to come up, though.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Hey, I think I remember seeing someone mention that they received an email from GR today with a coupon code? I didn't get the email!! Care to share the secret code?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Hey, I think I remember seeing someone mention that they received an email from GR today with a coupon code? I didn't get the email!! Care to share the secret code?


Here ya go! I placed several orders with this code. CODE: XXW08119. Good luck! I find the 20% coupon is a pretty good deal considering FREE SHIPPING codes are only 10% off. I just didn't wanna chance missing some of my favorite items like I did last year waiting for a better coupon. Most 30% and 50% sales happen around the middle of September and most likely the best sellers will be gone! I LOVE that they offered this coupon on the day of their launch of Halloween Haven! Makes me super excited to shop! Way better then full price. I called them and they already had thousands of orders for the larger bone dog. Sucks! I hope I still get them! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I was also informed yesterday there was 41 "BELOVED" tombstones, today there's 15? I sure hope this isn't true and more will be available. I didn't wanna risk it, so I bought it with my 20% off coupon... Just an FYI.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Ever since I got my Sleepy Hollow Fire Department badges, I've been trying to decide what kind of character I'll use as my Fireman.
I was going to use one of my decapitated heads for the prop but that Werewolf gives me an idea ...


----------



## RCIAG

Well, I got the Witch Pumpkin for $59.20 with the coupon. It pretty much gave me 20¢ shipping (it took $11.80 off the price & shipping was $12) which is something I can't complain about. I'll post pics if & when I get her.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Wow, big swing and a miss this year as far as those rocking Skellies. It doubt those are most Haunter's taste, but the general public might like them. Nothing that I'm anxious to get. Too bad.


----------



## screamqueen2012

havens up and running now...........


----------



## Neuf350Z

There's a house on my way to work that has the Headless Horseman at their front door. I wish I could afford one for myself!


----------



## MummyOf5

Just got the email for Halloween Haven............


----------



## Guest

I love this stonecast cauldron that recently showed up in the haven. It's the thing I'm tempted by the most now. 

Sid


----------



## MummyOf5

Checking out the new stuff and I'm in love with the Animated Scarewolf Rug! That could be used in several ways


----------



## MummyOf5

I just noticed that they have a different small dog this year, not the little bulldog skelly.


----------



## 22606

The link in my e-mail fudged up and took me to a survey that was supposedly in progress, which makes no sense, and when I clicked to restart it, the date at the top was August of 2013 I remember last year that one of us took the survey and gave the coupon code out to everyone, since it was not tailored to each individual. If that is again the case and anyone would be willing to post the code for 20% off, it would be greatly appreciated (also by others, I am sure).


----------



## MummyOf5

Here's the code that I got. Says it expires 8/9/14
XXW08119


----------



## adam

Does this tombstone look familiar to anyone??? 









http://www.grandinroad.com/-22beloved-22-tombstone/halloween-haven/newest-additions/681420


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So what are you going to buy Garthgoyle? Curious what people decide to pull the trigger on. I haven't done so yet. Still can't decide if I want to spend $30+ shipping on the door knocker. I bought a lion door knocker (vacuformed plastic) off amazon I think it was months ago and while it is huge (like book size) I could add small red LEDs to its eyes I suppose.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So what are you going to buy Garthgoyle? Curious what people decide to pull the trigger on. I haven't done so yet. Still can't decide if I want to spend $30+ shipping on the door knocker.


I have been eyeing up the doorknocker mostly, but I am not about to pay $30 shipping, if that truly is the case Maybe the new small dog or the coffin with the skeletal couple.

Thank you for the code, MummyOf5.


Edit: Shipping was only about $12 for both the dog and the doorknocker. Something is most definitely up with your quote, GoS, unless I misread your post.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't like the way the home page of HH looks. Those pumpkins at the bottom of the page that don't move are throwing me off.


----------



## [email protected]

I love love love the werewolf adult but the prices this year are crazy, i hope they have a good sale because i cannot afford the werewolf otherwise. I also like the swamp hag but her price tag is ridonkulous as well! Does anyone remember the site that sells the skelly animals? I want the crow without the cage and a white cat not the black. All in all i like lots of things in the haven but not the price


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Well.. I cant say I'm honestly in love with too much this year. Anything I love (Victoria, Mother vampire/Lady in Black) I alrrady have. Count me in for an Abigail vampire figure for sure though. Here's hoping the Jack pumpkin figure doesnt sell out, would like to grab him for my Nightmare Before Christmas display for a nice post-Halloween discount.

Also, about those ghost figures, has anyone ever tried to make one with black cheesecloth? Could you heat the black onto a wighead without too much white showing through? I think it would look awesome as a dementor-type prop.

For reference:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I have been eyeing up the doorknocker mostly, but I am not about to pay $30 shipping, if that truly is the case Maybe them new small dog or the coffin with the skeletal couple.
> 
> Thank you for the code, MummyOf5.
> 
> 
> Edit: Shipping was only about $12 for both the dog and the doorknocker. Something is most definitely up with your quote, GoS, unless I misread your post.


Maybe misread or not clear on my part. The knocker was $39 and with 20% off comes down to about $30 ($31 something actually). Then you have shipping on top. Think when I ran it it came to $37 something. Still close to $40 for a small prop I'm not sure the kids would even activate by knocking ( guess I'd need a sign).


----------



## 22606

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Also, about those ghost figures, has anyone ever tried to make one with black cheesecloth? Could you heat the black onto a wighead without too much white showing through? I think it would look awesome as a dementor-type prop.


I would love to see a black version, too. Likely, the white would show through, so the head would need to be painted first.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Maybe misread or not clear on my part. The knocker was $39 and with 20% off comes down to about $30 ($31 something actually). Then you have shipping on top. Think when I ran it it came to $37 something. Still close to $40 for a small prop I'm not sure the kids would even activate by knocking ( guess I'd need a sign).


The knocker is $29, actually. I would not chance letting random children bang on it, particularly with it being resin, so I understand your point.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> ?....The knocker is $29, actually. I would not chance letting random children bang on it, particularly with it being resin, so I understand your point.


Good point! I have _no idea_ where I came up with the $39 price and could swear I checked their site. Glad you corrected my error in case someone decided to pass on it just because of the price I mentioned.

Someone mentioned some other props coming out in August, maybe a witch. Have any other props been seen yet in a brief peek-a-boo game with us? 

You know I was kind of surprised that GR was pretty limited in the Bonez department with colors offered, thought maybe people would be able to order a color choice, but guess with their exclusive taller dog and pit bull Bonez, in addition to their other animals, they already were stocking quite a few. Hope people realize that there is a color choice available from the mfgr on a number of these.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I like the werewolf characters. and I like the vampire family. but for the price, it's not going to happen. maybe there will be an awesome sale. I also like all the skeleton bands/characters. last year I don't feel they had as good of sales as they did the year before. I hope they have awesome sales this year. so because of the prices, I will probably be going more toward oriental trading. I like a lot there, mourning glory, dead groom, sinister sid, and misery.


----------



## Serpentia

"Enjoy the ease and beauty of island living—no matter where you call home—with furnishings that bring a laid-back elegance to any space."










HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT IS HILARIOUS


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Lol! Love it!

I think I might buy the werewolf rug and the fire/ice light. I love different lighting effects.


----------



## hallorenescene

serpensia, that is funny


----------



## Guest

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Well.. I cant say I'm honestly in love with too much this year. Anything I love (Victoria, Mother vampire/Lady in Black) I alrrady have. Count me in for an Abigail vampire figure for sure though. Here's hoping the Jack pumpkin figure doesnt sell out, would like to grab him for my Nightmare Before Christmas display for a nice post-Halloween discount.
> 
> Also, about those ghost figures, has anyone ever tried to make one with black cheesecloth? Could you heat the black onto a wighead without too much white showing through? I think it would look awesome as a dementor-type prop.
> 
> For reference:


If I was going to try making a black one I would use some of that weed barrier stuff as the base. Very little of the white would show through and the stuff is kinda stiff so when the cheesecloth is placed over it, it would have more of a shape than cheesecloth just hanging off the head.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ...so because of the prices, I will probably be going more toward oriental trading. I like a lot their mourning glory, dead groom, sinister sid, and misery.


We have our very own 'Sinister Sid' here, so you could just ask if he would be willing to volunteer for the night


----------



## wednesdayaddams

RCIAG I bought the Hagatha witch last year and the face and voice are identical. I think she's great!



RCIAG said:


> Well, I got the Witch Pumpkin for $59.20 with the coupon. It pretty much gave me 20¢ shipping (it took $11.80 off the price & shipping was $12) which is something I can't complain about. I'll post pics if & when I get her.


----------



## Hilda

Serpentia said:


> "Enjoy the ease and beauty of island living—no matter where you call home—with furnishings that bring a laid-back elegance to any space."
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT IS HILARIOUS


I saw that on their Facebook page and I was LAUGHING. Then I read the comments and some customers were upset with the rug. Then I was LAUGHING even harder! Whoever maintains their FB page had to keep explaining it is a Halloween prop and the picture was just for fun.


----------



## Hilda

Nope. I still have not pulled the trigger on a purchase. Hmmmmmmm Which is kinda funny, cuz I usually cannot resist an impulse buy when swept up in the fun.

Who is calling to me? So far the female vampire is on my mind. Ohhh and the werewolf wrap. BUT I'm always a witch. I am not sure that is witch attire.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Just went and looked. So funny. Love the uptight housewives complaints about it!  ROFL!



Serpentia said:


> "Enjoy the ease and beauty of island living—no matter where you call home—with furnishings that bring a laid-back elegance to any space."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT IS HILARIOUS


----------



## Serpentia

Hilda said:


> I saw that on their Facebook page and I was LAUGHING. Then I read the comments and some customers were upset with the rug. Then I was LAUGHING even harder! Whoever maintains their FB page had to keep explaining it is a Halloween prop and the picture was just for fun.


The comments made it much more funny. Some people genuinely just don't have a clue.... you'd think they'd get it, since GR has been sprinkling their pictures with Halloween props for a while now, like they do EVERY YEAR - but evidently not. LOL!!!

I am not seeing a whole lot calling my name this year.

*Ghost lights - I need about ten of those. Will keep my eye on 'em.

*Fire and ice lanterns will eventually make their way here.

*Day of the Dead wrap, werewolf wrap, black lace skulls wrap - I have no real use for any of these things except maybe the last, which I might could get away with. Yet I WANT these things. Will wait for a coupon. 

*No new life-size figures for me this year, I don't think. Lady in Black is not back in black, sad to say and $150 for the female vampire is LAWL. Nope. Which is good, I don't have room anyways. 

*That werewolf rug really is cool, but he's too expensive form something I cant really do a whole lot WITH. Will most likely pass.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

What is a ghost light?



Serpentia said:


> The comments made it much more funny. Some people genuinely just don't have a clue.... you'd think they'd get it, since GR has been sprinkling their pictures with Halloween props for a while now, like they do EVERY YEAR - but evidently not. LOL!!!
> 
> I am not seeing a whole lot calling my name this year.
> 
> *Ghost lights - I need about ten of those. Will keep my eye on 'em.
> 
> *Fire and ice lanterns will eventually make their way here.
> 
> *Day of the Dead wrap, werewolf wrap, black lace skulls wrap - I have no real use for any of these things except maybe the last, which I might could get away with. Yet I WANT these things. Will wait for a coupon.
> 
> *No new life-size figures for me this year, I don't think. Lady in Black is not back in black, sad to say and $150 for the female vampire is LAWL. Nope. Which is good, I don't have room anyways.
> 
> *That werewolf rug really is cool, but he's too expensive form something I cant really do a whole lot WITH. Will most likely pass.


----------



## MummyOf5

Hilda said:


> Nope. I still have not pulled the trigger on a purchase. Hmmmmmmm Which is kinda funny, cuz I usually cannot resist an impulse buy when swept up in the fun.
> 
> Who is calling to me? So far the female vampire is on my mind. Ohhh and the werewolf wrap. BUT I'm always a witch. I am not sure that is witch attire.


All the best dressed witches are wearing them this year


----------



## punkineater

I want the werewolf rug for my Haunted Hotel scene & the new small jack russell terrier skelly dog. Ordered the Fire & Ice Spotlight today for the Helloween scene~hopefully it lives up to the video.
Thank you for the coupon code, Mummyof5!
Serpentia~that's HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

hahaha....i want that puppy!!! you know i didnt think of this, i ordered the rug, ive got some plans for it. BUT then i thought, darnit...i should have just bought the wrap cause i could still put it over the back of my couch, wear it OR yeah! hang it on the wall.............versatile....im now arguing with myself, go on order that wrap and compare then send one back..........or put it up for adoption....haha



MummyOf5 said:


> All the best dressed witches are wearing them this year


----------



## screamqueen2012

seriously some people need to go eat and go chill out........i can just imagine the comments......i wish i hadnt missed them........i may have stirred them up some........



Hilda said:


> I saw that on their Facebook page and I was LAUGHING. Then I read the comments and some customers were upset with the rug. Then I was LAUGHING even harder! Whoever maintains their FB page had to keep explaining it is a Halloween prop and the picture was just for fun.


----------



## Serpentia

wednesdayaddams said:


> What is a ghost light?


http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-...en-haven/outdoor-halloween-decorations/681411 










These would be awesome in the dark....


----------



## screamqueen2012

hilda, did you hear a gun shot? i pulled the trigger...now its your turn.....theres a werewolf needing an adoption....give it a good home!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Oooohhhh, pretty! Thanks for the picture!



Serpentia said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-...en-haven/outdoor-halloween-decorations/681411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be awesome in the dark....


----------



## Shadowbat

I want the adult werewolf prop, but the funds just aren't there.


----------



## MummyOf5

I watched all the animated prop videos with my granddaughter this afternoon. She saw a few things that she liked but I have to say that there weren't a lot of things that impressed me. My GD liked the Snow White witch but was upset that they didn't have the bull dog skelly any more. Grandma forgot to order one last year (bad me) so I had to show her that there are other sites that they could be purchased from 
I'll have to go look at the site again and check things out more closely, might change my mind about a few things.

I hope the code I posted helps out some of you that want to purchase stuff.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette apparently went shopping at Grandin Road. The new larger skeleton dog arrived at my door this morning. He/She is fantastic.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Helping mom out and posting the picture. He looks awesome. Wish I wasn't stuck at work.


----------



## 22606

The large dog is awesome, Lil Ghouliette. You and your mother may want to be careful scratching behind its ears, though...


----------



## Hilda

MummyOf5 said:


> All the best dressed witches are wearing them this year


Oh really?! Well then. 



screamqueen2012 said:


> hilda, did you hear a gun shot? i pulled the trigger...now its your turn.....theres a werewolf needing an adoption....give it a good home!


I know! I know!  I have to jump. I will be sorry if I don't.


----------



## Hilda

MummyOf5 said:


> All the best dressed witches are wearing them this year





Lil Ghouliette said:


> Helping mom out and posting the picture. He looks awesome. Wish I wasn't stuck at work.


Oh he ISSSS gorgeous. That was so sweet of you to do!


----------



## [email protected]

[can anyone give me the sites that carry the bonez skeleton props? Thank you.



QUOTE=MummyOf5;1644393]I watched all the animated prop videos with my granddaughter this afternoon. She saw a few things that she liked but I have to say that there weren't a lot of things that impressed me. My GD liked the Snow White witch but was upset that they didn't have the bull dog skelly any more. Grandma forgot to order one last year (bad me) so I had to show her that there are other sites that they could be purchased from 
I'll have to go look at the site again and check things out more closely, might change my mind about a few things.

I hope the code I posted helps out some of you that want to purchase stuff.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MummyOf5

Here's one site http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=73


----------



## RCIAG

Well it looks like my Witch Pumpkin shipped!


----------



## Serpentia

Well, used someone's kindly-posted 20% off coupon and ordered one of those fire and ice lanterns. If I like it, I will order another next payday.

But something occurred to me..... WHY is the werewolf RUG $99, and the werewolf WRAP is $179?! Its like they flipped the prices, not to mention the wrap doesn't even have light up eyes or anything. [For that money, it ought to be made of real sable fur.] Why not just buy the rug and wear it as a wrap complete with sound effects?!! Truly, WHUT. I am confused. 

Should be: rug $99, wrap $79. That would be about right.


----------



## 22606

My order arrived today, so here are pictures of the lion doorknocker and small skeleton dog (Buster) for reference if anyone has been considering either of the items. Be forewarned that the knocker's eyes remain lit once the switch is flipped, despite what Grandin Road says in the description.

























This is the coupon code for free shipping that happened to be found on the little card packed with my items, good until September 15: _TYGRA84_. Depending on the size of one's order, it may be more worthwhile than the 20% off, so have at it


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Love that door knocker! I'm such a sucker for Grandin Road! I love the faux hay bales, tree face/arms, Scareface rug, hand candle holders, creepy hands, and Swamp Hag. I'm going to order some of the flickering flame lights when there's a sale, best bang for the buck with the # on the strand that I could find. Can't wait to enter their contest this year too! I surely need it with the amount of stuff that I like. lol


----------



## punkineater

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Helping mom out and posting the picture. He looks awesome. Wish I wasn't stuck at work.





Garthgoyle said:


> My order arrived today, so here are pictures of the lion doorknocker and small skeleton dog (Buster) for reference if anyone has been considering either of the items. Be forewarned that the knocker's eyes remain lit once the switch is flipped, despite what Grandin Road says in the description.
> 
> View attachment 206001
> 
> 
> View attachment 206002
> 
> 
> View attachment 206003
> 
> 
> This is the coupon code for free shipping that happened to be found on the little card packed with my items, good until September 15: _TYGRA84_. Depending on the size of one's order, it may be more worthwhile than the 20% off, so have at it


GR has stepped it up this year 
Ghouliette & Garth~ love, love, love the new puppies!!! Obviously, all of the skelly animals are going to be a huge hit!
Garth, the door knocker is VERY cool!! Are you going to use it all year? I would.

I hear guns a blazin'. Can't wait to see y'alls new stuff!


----------



## Guest

in the mail today...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So Garthgoyle, now that you have the door knocker in you hands, do you still think you'd keep it away from little kids? Interesting to hear that once you knock the eyes stay lit. That definitely was not what I was thinking from reading the description either. Does it have an on/off and/or demo switch then? Just wondering how long the LED lights will last if they get activated and don't turn off.

I do like the looks of it and it was one item I was hoping they would come out with since they did their Witching Hour video.


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> Ghouliette & Garth~ love, love, love the new puppies!!! Obviously, all of the skelly animals are going to be a huge hit!
> Garth, the door knocker is VERY cool!! Are you going to use it all year? I would.


Thank you, punkineater. Yes, it will dead-finitely be up all year once I get it situated



Ghost of Spookie said:


> So Garthgoyle, now that you have the door knocker in you hands, do you still think you'd keep it away from little kids? Interesting to hear that once you knock the eyes stay lit. That definitely was not what I was thinking from reading the description either. Does it have an on/off and/or demo switch then? Just wondering how long the LED lights will last if they get activated and don't turn off.


GoS, what is somewhat disappointing is that the eyes light up as soon as the switch on the back is flipped and remain so until the item is turned off. Regardless of GR's description, the light-up eyes have _nothing_ to do with the ring being used; I even contacted a representative, who reiterated that they do indeed stay lit. The knocker is sturdy enough, I suppose, but I would still keep it away from children.

Glad to hear that you have received the Halloween catalog, Sid. It should be swooping into the rest of our mailboxes soon...


----------



## Guest

I had a request for some scene shots. It's hard to know what everyone likes so I just took some pics of what I've seen discussed the most. These are from an iPad so don't get upset since they're not perfect.


----------



## Guest

More pics....


----------



## Hilda

I got the catalog too! More eye candy.

I did get the Snow White Peddlar Woman, but thanks to Sid's heads up herein... I saved a ton on shipping and a discount. Since she is one of GR's featured props, I still thought I would share her photo here.


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda, the Snow White witch looks fantastic!!! Do you recommend her?


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh love her!!! everyone did awesome!



Hilda said:


> I got the catalog too! More eye candy.
> 
> I did get the Snow White Peddlar Woman, but thanks to Sid's heads up herein... I saved a ton on shipping and a discount. Since she is one of GR's featured props, I still thought I would share her photo here.
> 
> View attachment 206371


----------



## hallorenescene

lil ghoul, it's so nice of you to give that dog a home.


----------



## Guest

The witch is on sale this week! 15% off and if you use "kmart10psavings" you get 10%. There's free shipping, too!


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> The witch is on sale this week! 15% off and if you use "kmart10psavings" you get 10%. There's free shipping, too!


Oh for heaven's sake.  hahaha


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got the dancing couple last year on sale...imo way over priced at the sale price and they are small scale...cute but not for 300, now beetlejuice was way worth the sale price..



RCIAG said:


> Thankfully, I got Helsa on super sale last year. Looks like they have all the stuff they had last year still on the site but not much is on sale. I'd love the Headless Dancing Couple but they're still $300 on sale!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

hilda, dont read, shes 137 on sale..............i got the spirit balls too, couldnt resist at that price



Hilda said:


> Oh for heaven's sake.  hahaha


----------



## Guest

Hilda,

is the inner structure of the witch similar to what I placed in blue on your photo? Gemmy has used a pole assemble that only utilizes one pole at the base and they've used a system that uses two. The two poles seems to make the figure a little more sturdy.

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> Hilda,
> 
> is the inner structure of the witch similar to what I placed in blue on your photo? Gemmy has used a pole assemble that only utilizes one pole at the base and they've used a system that uses two. The two poles seems to make the figure a little more sturdy.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid


Yes it is. If you would like. I could lift up the dress and take a photo. (Sounds a little kinky. hahahaha)


----------



## Hilda

screamqueen2012 said:


> hilda, dont read, shes 137 on sale..............i got the spirit balls too, couldnt resist at that price


hahaha Oh thanks for telling me not to read it! LOL 
Ohhh spirit balls. You don't say?!?


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Yes it is. If you would like. I could lift up the dress and take a photo. (Sounds a little kinky. hahahaha)


Whenever you get time I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to think of a way to not make her look so flat. No hurry though...

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Hilda, the Snow White witch looks fantastic!!! Do you recommend her?


That is hard for me to answer. I am fairly inexperienced at buying the animated figures. I do admit. I was a little surprised at how... fliimsy some of the parts were. (The inner waist circle is really thin plastic. Also the cape is... very thin.) The face is gorgeous. The hands are too... except the grey for the fingernails is oversprayed all over the fingers. I was disappointed in that. Also the apple is foam and was already falling off the hand (it was hot glued). I can repair that, but I think I may be replacing the apple at some point. No biggie.

It is incredibly top heavy. They even provide four extension poles to put into the base to help keep it standing up. I've never seen that before. She is really loud! That can either be a good or bad thing. LOL It's fine for me because I plan on using her outside. The motion is not as much as it looks in the video I watched. But is still really cute. 

The thing that bothers me the most is she has a really awkward position to the shoulders and the cape pulls strangely, then it slips off her neck exposing the mechanism. I've dressed and undressed her three times and I just can't figure out if I did something wrong. LOL I'd love some feedback from someone else if they get her. 

Sooooo do I recommend her? Yes. I do. I think the closer down to the $100 mark she is great. The closer and over $200, I think you may feel disapointed. She is much nicer constructed than my one witch from Spirit (the one I redressed as a maid), but she is not as sturdy as my Spell Casting Witch which was closer to $200? (If I remember correctly.)

I know this was probably the world's worst review. hahaha I just don't know how to answer. I do LOVE her as far as face, character, the voice. I am so excited to have her out on the porch. I am a little disappointed in the hair, posture, cape fit and overspray on hands. I also hope she doesn't topple over.


----------



## Guest

Those extension poles are something new from Gemmy. They're on the fire and ice witch that's going to be sold this year too. I just hate how flat the pole figures are from Gemmy. I'm thinking if there was another skirt (or something) placed under her cloak it would give her a fuller appearance. The foam apple was probably used for weight reasons. I think Dollar Tree sells apples that are a plastic or rubber type material if that one ever gets damaged. 

One thing you might try is ironing her clothes. When I got my Wicked Witch the clothes were horribly wrinkled and didn't fit right. I ironed them and put them on again immediately and they fit perfectly. It's like they use just enough fabric to get by and any interference anywhere causes problems. 

The hair is my biggest complaint from the photos I've seen. In the film the hair looks very choppy and different lengths. Gemmy used hair basically one length and too shiny. If I get one I'll try and find a wig or something to solve the problem.

I'm on the fence with this one....

Sid


----------



## Cloe

screamqueen2012 said:


> hilda, dont read, shes 137 on sale..............i got the spirit balls too, couldnt resist at that price


Has anyone seen or do they have a video out for the spirit balls? I wish I could see exactly what they do before I decide if I want one or not.


----------



## frogkid11

Well, with the 15% online purchase savings and the extra 10% via the code provided by Sid, I had to order the Snow White witch/hag tonight. She should arrive by Thursday and I can't wait for this week to be over so she will be here.


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Well, with the 15% online purchase savings and the extra 10% via the code provided by Sid, I had to order the Snow White witch/hag tonight. She should arrive by Thursday and I can't wait for this week to be over so she will be here.


Oh I am glad and I think you'll enjoy her! 
I feel kinda bad I said anything negative. Actually, I am happy with her. I think she's great. I just wanted to be truthful about how I felt about things.


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Well, with the 15% online purchase savings and the extra 10% via the code provided by Sid, I had to order the Snow White witch/hag tonight. She should arrive by Thursday and I can't wait for this week to be over so she will be here.


Me too!! I ordered her today as well! I have no problem modifying anything I don't like, and for that price I'm okay with that.

That being said, thank -you Hilda ,for your honest review. Even if I had read it first, I still would have ordered. You did great!


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> Me too!! I ordered her today as well! I have no problem modifying anything I don't like, and for that price I'm okay with that.
> 
> That being said, thank -you ,Hilda ,for your honest review. Even if I had read it first, I still would have ordered. You did great!


Hilda - I echo Stacy's sentiment about providing the honest review. I don't have the creative talents to create that infamous face nor a mechanical prop which speaks in that voice so I knew I was going to get her - just glad the sale and additional money off happened so quickly because I was getting anxious to order her.


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys, from the photos she is a fabulous looking witch. some tot will be having some fun haunts to visit.


----------



## printersdevil

I just tried to check out the price of the Snow White witch with the coupon codes. She shoes !99! There were two codes you guys mentioned. I didn't get either to work. Also even if they would where do you put the second one?


----------



## StacyN

printersdevil said:


> I just tried to check out the price of the Snow White witch with the coupon codes. She shoes !99! There were two codes you guys mentioned. I didn't get either to work. Also even if they would where do you put the second one?


Hey Printers...she is actually on sale at Kmart.com. Sid just gave us all a heads up in this thread so we would see it. Your coupon code will work there.

http://www.kmart.com/life-size-animated-old-witch-halloween-decoration/p-009W008074140001P


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Where are you guys seeing the Spirit Balls on the site?? I searched for them and came across empty handed


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, I just figured that out!


----------



## StacyN

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the Spirit Balls on the site?? I searched for them and came across empty handed



Is this it?

http://www.kmart.com/haunted-crysta...002000-Seasonal-activeusers&redirectType=SRDT


----------



## Cloe

StacyN said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/haunted-crysta...002000-Seasonal-activeusers&redirectType=SRDT


Yes. They also have a skull
http://www.kmart.com/haunted-crystal-ball-skull/p-009W008074090001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## MichaelMyers1

thats it!! yay thanks so much!!


----------



## Hilda

OK I finally pulled the trigger and put in an order. It was hard to decide. I still have a few things I'm thinking about. THANK YOU to the poster who shared the promo code. I ordered the Vampire woman, the resin zombie dog (smaller one), the stone hand and the Villefane pumpkin kit. All of those will fit nicely into existing scenes. I had to resist the urge for some impulse buys that I would wander around trying to force them into themes. LOL You know how that goes?

Also, I just got the Frankenstein wandering hand I had on backorder. It is soooo cheesy and yet sooooo funny!! I'll grab a photo of it later. 
Sid, I will still get you photo of the Peddlar woman's frame. I lifted up her dress and she slapped me.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm still trying to decide which prop i want for this year. i like a lot of them.


----------



## RCIAG

Got the Witch Pumpkin! I only got one pic of it before the battery died.



She smells like vinyl & the mouth movement isn't as great as I'd like but I still like her. She says 2 or 3 things but I can't recall what they are right now. Overall I'm pretty happy with her.


----------



## icemanfred

I see the villafane pumpkin face says its in stock.
last year they kept putting it on back order. So much that I finally got frustrated and cancelled.

so has anyone ordered it this year
and got it?
or a back order notice?

how about any pics from last year?


----------



## RCIAG

icemanfred said:


> how about any pics from last year?


Here are my pics from last year. I think last year was the first year of production so it took them FOR-EV-URRR to get them to us but they did arrive before Halloween.








They show these others on the box but I haven't seen them anywhere:



She's a very lightweight but hard foam, just the front of the face, hollow inside, but she looks as great in person as she does in the pics. Great details on her. I'd love to find the others but I haven't heard if any place has them.


----------



## icemanfred

Yes the search is on for the others in the pumpkin face series


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Technically, this belongs in last year's thread, but I just got these on sale!

































They're pretty nicely made and come with spare bulbs. For $24, they were worth it.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Got her last year from GR (took for-freaking-ever!) and Dead Ed this year from Lord Grimley. I'm hoping he gets Jester in sometime before our high unholy holiday... Regardless, I leave them up year-round, so Jester can join the crowd anytime.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Anyone have a valid coupon? I have my eye on something and a discount might push me over the edge


----------



## hallowmas

any free shipping coming up got my hallowe'en haven catalog see lots of good stuff!


----------



## icemanfred

Thanks for the pics of the pumpkin faces.
Just placed orders with lord grimley and grandin road.
E mailed villafane. To find the jester


----------



## MummyOf5

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Technically, this belongs in last year's thread, but I just got these on sale!
> 
> View attachment 206947
> 
> 
> View attachment 206949
> 
> 
> I'll add more pics after dark!
> 
> They're pretty nicely made and come with spare bulbs. For $24, they were worth it.


Very cool, I like your doorway at the the top of the stairs too


----------



## 22606

Fantastic pumpkin items. I hope that Villafane branches out more this year and that some stores decide to carry the other products.

Coupon codes _are_ listed here, some pages back...

XXW08119 - 20% off until 8/9 (thanks to MummyOf5)
TYGRA84 - Free shipping until 9/15


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, thanks for the pic. the catalog pic doesn't show it as much justice. the other pumpkins are nice too.
halloweenscream, those are very nice. i really love your door trim. and i see you have 2 of the sought after halloween pumpkins. very cool. i hope you get the jester one too.


----------



## Combatdre

I got this guy, he was on sale on the website with free shipping so I figured why not. He is actually pretty cool looking and eerie, freaked out a few friends with it by leaving him in unconventional places. Plus if I ever get bored I can always turn him into a zombie or werewolf 









I also purchased this little guy, I think he is the same one from the grandin road site but I got him for cheap at my local costume shop (Evangeline's in downtown Sacramento). He was $14.99 so I saved some cash


----------



## hallorenescene

combat, those are 2 cool props. i'd say you saved some cash.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, Combatdre. The dog is a little different, but close enough


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Received my order!!!! I just LOVE the witch stake legs. I ordered both sets. I can post a picture if anyone is interested on the comparison. The only thing I wasn't real happy about was the orange and black witch legs were 2 totally different colors. One was almost yellow. I think I'll buy a few sets and paint them different colors myself. But Grandin Road fixed the situation. So I'm a happy customer!  I think I'm going to have to purchase the Wicked Witch of the West to stand by my sexy witch legs (which I will attach to my house) the kids are going to LOVE it. Has anyone purchased the Wicked Witch and what is your review on it? Thanks in advance. 

I also received my BELOVED Tombstone. It's similar to my others, just wish it was a little bigger.. But still a gorgeous addition to my collection of Grandin Road tombstones. I have been collecting there tombstones for years and I have never been disappointed in quality. They will definitely last for years and years...


----------



## Jezebel82

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Technically, this belongs in last year's thread, but I just got these on sale!
> 
> View attachment 206947
> 
> 
> View attachment 206949
> 
> 
> View attachment 207062
> 
> 
> View attachment 207063
> 
> 
> They're pretty nicely made and come with spare bulbs. For $24, they were worth it.


I got these on sale too over the winter along with the headless boy. I didn't pay attention to the dimensions when I ordered and was surprised at how large they are. Definitely a great deal for $24. 

I'm so excited I just got an email that my spell speaking witch shipped!! I missed out on her last year and wasn't going to make the same mistake this year.


----------



## Spinechiller

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Received my order!!!! I just LOVE the witch stake legs. I ordered both sets. I can post a picture if anyone is interested on the comparison. The only thing I wasn't real happy about was the orange and black witch legs were 2 totally different colors. One was almost yellow. I think I'll buy a few sets and paint them different colors myself. But Grandin Road fixed the situation. So I'm a happy customer!  I think I'm going to have to purchase the Wicked Witch of the West to stand by my sexy witch legs (which I will attach to my house) the kids are going to LOVE it. Has anyone purchased the Wicked Witch and what is your review on it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I also received my BELOVED Tombstone. It's similar to my others, just wish it was a little bigger.. But still a gorgeous addition to my collection of Grandin Road tombstones. I have been collecting there tombstones for years and I have never been disappointed in quality. They will definitely last for years and years...


I purchased the Wicked Witch of the West prop from Spirit Halloween back in 2012 (the first year she came out). I was really happy with her. She is made by Gemmy Industries. She has nice mouth movement, higher quality Halloween prop clothes, and a very realistic appearance. I think you would be really happy with her, if you decide to order her. She is one of my favourite animated Halloween props I own. 

She is a fair bit cheaper from the Homedepot.com. Here is the link http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-6-...t-with-Broom-62376/205081153?N=5yc1vZc2veZ3g2


----------



## Hilda

I know it's premature posting... but my Vampire woman arrived. I can't wait to set her up! Wheeeeee
Isn't this time of year wonderful?!?!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Spinechiller said:


> I purchased the Wicked Witch of the West prop from Spirit Halloween back in 2012 (the first year she came out). I was really happy with her. She is made by Gemmy Industries. She has nice mouth movement, higher quality Halloween prop clothes, and a very realistic appearance. I think you would be really happy with her, if you decide to order her. She is one of my favourite animated Halloween props I own.
> 
> She is a fair bit cheaper from the Homedepot.com. Here is the link http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-6-...t-with-Broom-62376/205081153?N=5yc1vZc2veZ3g2


Thank you so much! I think I will for sure have to get her.  but will shop around or wait for a pop up sale.


----------



## screamqueen2012

okkeee, got the werewolf rug, i have it on the back of my couch, its goooooooooood, the sound is very loud..........i also wanted to see the werewolf wrap and decide on it......hmmmmmmmmm, its nice but i am not over the moon with it, to me its just alittle on the small side, by the time you pull the paws together as the neckline its alittle snugger than i would like and sits high on you..but it would be cool to hang on the wall........i also got the animated witch pumpkin, i put her on the witch hands candle stand i bought last year and shes perfect there...love to pieces the carved wall pumpkin hag face, she awesome..................then also order the snow white witch but from kmart, shes built imo, very well, i like the new stand snap system, its sturdy and easy to break down.
then i also mentioned early, i ordered the spirit ball not from gr but kmart, its good as usual but the back side is blacked out and its HUGE....mine came with a dent in the clear part of the globe, looks like they packed it like that so its gonna go back for an exchange..it would make a good piece for a haunt due to its size, you cant miss this...


----------



## Cloe

screamqueen2012 said:


> okkeee, got the werewolf rug, i have it on the back of my couch, its goooooooooood, the sound is very loud..........i also wanted to see the werewolf wrap and decide on it......hmmmmmmmmm, its nice but i am not over the moon with it, to me its just alittle on the small side, by the time you pull the paws together as the neckline its alittle snugger than i would like and sits high on you..but it would be cool to hang on the wall........i also got the animated witch pumpkin, i put her on the witch hands candle stand i bought last year and shes perfect there...love to pieces the carved wall pumpkin hag face, she awesome..................then also order the snow white witch but from kmart, shes built imo, very well, i like the new stand snap system, its sturdy and easy to break down.
> then i also mentioned early, i ordered the spirit ball not from gr but kmart, its good as usual but the back side is blacked out and its HUGE....mine came with a dent in the clear part of the globe, looks like they packed it like that so its gonna go back for an exchange..it would make a good piece for a haunt due to its size, you cant miss this...


Just wondering if you ordered the skull or ghost spirit ball and if you can tell me what it says/does. I can't find a video of it anywhere to see if it's anything I'd want.


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like some fine items being purchased.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hey guys, This is not the Grandin Road skeleton dog. I saw this version at a store as well and it's a much cheaper quality version and not as realistic. Maybe okay for the cost. Here is the Grandin road version.


----------



## Reaper Wench

I received my Grandin Road order yesterday. The one thing I'm not so sure of is the fire and ice lantern. It looks nice but only has 'off' and 'sensor' on the switch. Motion doesn't seem to activate it, only touch or a loud sound seems to get it to work. And then it only stays on a few seconds. There is no way to turn it on for longer than that. Maybe I missed something when looking at it in Halloween Haven but I still don't see anything stating this. I thought it was just a normal lantern that would stay on until someone turned it off. I'll probably keep it anyway but not really that happy with it.


----------



## Caroluna

Thanks for the info on the lantern Reaper Wench. That is actually one of the items I was seriously considering, but I think I'll pass now.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Wow! I wouldn't have expected that out of the lanterns either! Good to know! I'm interested in the fire/ice spotlights. Anyone purchased them? Opinions?


----------



## Cloe

I appreciate the heads up on the lanterns too. I was really wanting a couple myself. That's too bad as they looked pretty cool. They really should state things like that in their description. Motion sensors are nice on some things.. but lanterns?


----------



## MissWendy13

Not sure if this has already been posted, but theres a coupon code in the new Martha Stewart Living magazine for free shipping sitewide, just use the code "MSLGRC3"


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I wonder if you could find the wires to the "sound sensor" that makes that lantern turn on, cut off the sensor and re-connect the wires to each other and maybe it would stay on all the time?

This worked on one of those flying ghosts I had years ago.


----------



## Jezebel82

Hallow's Eve said:


> Wow! I wouldn't have expected that out of the lanterns either! Good to know! I'm interested in the fire/ice spotlights. Anyone purchased them? Opinions?


I just got my fire/ice spotlight today and I love it! It's brighter than I expected and stays on, not on a sensor like the lantern. I have a feeling I might have to order a second one. I'll try to upload some pictures when I get a chance but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Appreciate the review Jezebel82! I'm thinking 2-3 are in my future purchases!


----------



## booswife02

Would love to see pics of the beloved tombstone. It is #2 on my list this year. Do you think it's worth the $139??


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a pretty lantern


----------



## StacyN

My Snow White witch arrived today! I really love her but am definitely going to make a couple of upgrades. I was disappointed that her hair is really only two strips sewn into either side of her hood and therefore is extremely thin. I will be wig shopping this weekend.
I hope to also make her a more substantial cloak.
Her face is fantastic though and I could have never sculpted one myself, so I am happy to have gotten her.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

She looks great!!!! I was wondering if the hair was a little thin by the way it was pictured online on grandin road. She looks like she came out of the movie!!!!


----------



## Guest

Stacyn,

is the hand without the apple poseable?

Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, she does look like she came right out of the movie. she has a very well sculpted disney look.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I think it would look nice if you did a little dry brushing on her hands and face to give it depth and a shadowy look.


----------



## Reaper Wench

An update on the fire and ice lantern. Someone posted a question about the lack of a steady on button to the Grandin Road website. A staff member responded that the lantern should stay lit once activated. Here is a screenshot of the question and answer. I phoned GR and they are shipping a new lantern. Hopefully the new one will not have the same issue.


----------



## screamqueen2012

thought i would pass this on, alittle trick i learned this year for cosplay costuming for my daughter and myself was how to work with these synthetic wigs, you can really style them with hairspray and light heat from a hair dryer and back tease them and set it.........i went on dragology on youtube and you would just be flabergasted what they do...i restyled a thin gandolf wig and beard for my husband and it was great..............i didnt care for how they sewed the hair into the hood either and may cut that out and also put a wig on her



StacyN said:


> My Snow White witch arrived today! I really love her but am definitely going to make a couple of upgrades. I was disappointed that her hair is really only two strips sewn into either side of her hood and therefore is extremely thin. I will be wig shopping this weekend.
> I hope to also make her a more substantial cloak.
> Her face is fantastic though and I could have never sculpted one myself, so I am happy to have gotten her.
> 
> View attachment 207357


----------



## RCIAG

I love the hands on the witch, I think they're my favorite part. Maybe because whoever makes the GR props tends to put the same weird, hard plastic blue hands on their characters. The Spider Lady, Helsa, & I'd imagine Venetian Victoria too, have the exact same hands. Her hands look like they belong to her & ONLY her. 

Wait, does she have a name? I mean, I guess technically she's The Evil Queen but did she ever have a name? The internet says... Queen Grimhilde.
http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/The_Evil_Queen

Does her mouth move better than the one in the GR vid? Every time I watch it I'm sorta blown away at how much she looks EXACTLY like the cartoon version. It's scary how exact it is.


----------



## StacyN

Sid_Matthew said:


> Stacyn,
> 
> is the hand without the apple poseable?
> 
> Thanks!


The hand/fingers are pliable but I would not go so far as to say they are poseable. I might hang a lightweight wicker basket from her hand, like she has in the movie. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## StacyN

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I think it would look nice if you did a little dry brushing on her hands and face to give it depth and a shadowy look.


I was thinking that as well. Especially the wrinkles in her forehead. I think the face sculpt is done really , really well and with a few tweaks she could be Disneyland-worthy for sure.


----------



## StacyN

RCIAG said:


> I love the hands on the witch, I think they're my favorite part. Maybe because whoever makes the GR props tends to put the same weird, hard plastic blue hands on their characters. The Spider Lady, Helsa, & I'd imagine Venetian Victoria too, have the exact same hands. Her hands look like they belong to her & ONLY her.
> 
> Wait, does she have a name? I mean, I guess technically she's The Evil Queen but did she ever have a name? The internet says... Queen Grimhilde.
> http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/The_Evil_Queen
> 
> Does her mouth move better than the one in the GR vid? Every time I watch it I'm sorta blown away at how much she looks EXACTLY like the cartoon version. It's scary how exact it is.




No. Her mouth doesn't move all that well. She really has a presence though...I can't explain it...but it makes you overlook the minor flaws. I really love her. And she startled me 3 times last night because I forgot she was there...so she's got that going for her. Which is nice...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know... that's the only problem with having life size props, you forget that you had them out and they scare the life out of you when least expected a basket would look very nice hanging from her hand


----------



## screamqueen2012

gemmy made this one



RCIAG said:


> I love the hands on the witch, I think they're my favorite part. Maybe because whoever makes the GR props tends to put the same weird, hard plastic blue hands on their characters. The Spider Lady, Helsa, & I'd imagine Venetian Victoria too, have the exact same hands. Her hands look like they belong to her & ONLY her.
> 
> Wait, does she have a name? I mean, I guess technically she's The Evil Queen but did she ever have a name? The internet says... Queen Grimhilde.
> http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/The_Evil_Queen
> 
> Does her mouth move better than the one in the GR vid? Every time I watch it I'm sorta blown away at how much she looks EXACTLY like the cartoon version. It's scary how exact it is.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i just love they did this witch, i just happend to dress up like her last halloween, i made the poison apple with the green face, put a few spell/poison bottles and mini apples and made a wand and carried it in a basket, be cute with this girl too. i put crows on my shoulder too....


----------



## Guest

I'm always interested in the stories behind licensed characters that Gemmy and other companies choose to produce. From what I've read the image of the SW witch was based off the woman that did the voice work, Lucille La Verne. Disney was planning to hire another voice actor for the part of the witch and Ms. La Verne took her dentures out and recorded the part as we know it today.

Sid


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

booswife02 said:


> Would love to see pics of the beloved tombstone. It is #2 on my list this year. Do you think it's worth the $139??


The tombstone is just about like any of their others. High Quality. Heavy Resin. Just wished it had been bigger. I LOVE mine. I got it at 20% off so it was worth it, still pricey. When I called I was told the quantity carried for the season was 250.... so I wasn't about to miss out on it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> The tombstone is just about like any of their others. High Quality. Heavy Resin. Just wished it had been bigger. I LOVE mine. I got it at 20% off so it was worth it, still pricey. They only had about 1250 so I wasn't about to miss out on it.  Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 207523


Comparison to the Larger Bone Dog, So Smaller... But Beautiful. I don't regret purchasing.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Here is a cute display of my Pups! I want to do a *Pet Cemetery* Theme on the side of my yard with my regular graveyard. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share? I would GREATLY appreciate it. I think the dogs look best in pairs of 3!!!!! I just love them. <3


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

So here are my witch legs... YOU can clearly see a color difference in the orange witch legs. I still LOVE them. I missed out on them last year, SO SUPER HAPPY to get this year. NO regrets here!!!! They are heavy, beautiful and worth every penny!  Comparison to The *SEXY WITCH* legs that aren't that much smaller.


----------



## screamqueen2012

go cook them a steak, they sure look hungry to me....hahaha..............i got one to go with the smaller from last year...make a dog house crypt to go in your bone yard..lol oh look at frankenwienies pet cemetary or pet cemetary



FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Here is a cute display of my Pups! I want to do a *Pet Cemetery* Theme on the side of my yard with my regular graveyard. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share? I would GREATLY appreciate it. I think
> the dogs look best in pairs of 3!!!!! I just love them. <3
> 
> View attachment 207529


----------



## screamqueen2012

i love this spot light..i got two and want more....love it




Jezebel82 said:


> I just got my fire/ice spotlight today and I love it! It's brighter than I expected and stays on, not on a sensor like the lantern. I have a feeling I might have to order a second one. I'll try to upload some pictures when I get a chance but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Cloe

Jezebel82 said:


> I just got my fire/ice spotlight today and I love it! It's brighter than I expected and stays on, not on a sensor like the lantern. I have a feeling I might have to order a second one. I'll try to upload some pictures when I get a chance but I highly recommend it.


Funny..I ordered the one Kmart had on sale and you literally have to touch it to get it to go on.Why would they even make spot lights or lanterns sound/touch activated?


----------



## matrixmom

Here are some bad pics but you can see the area that the fire n ice covers...its actually more than expected. This room is about 15x15. On the roof it covers half of it well. The one with the door , its beautiful with red,orange and some yellow, and the side wall glow too even though they are not getting the spot directly. We had the cord outstretched it full length (about 3 feet i think).


----------



## Shockwave199

Thanks for the pics. This could be useful in certain areas for sure, I would think.


----------



## Hilda

StacyN said:


> My Snow White witch arrived today! I really love her but am definitely going to make a couple of upgrades. I was disappointed that her hair is really only two strips sewn into either side of her hood and therefore is extremely thin. I will be wig shopping this weekend.
> I hope to also make her a more substantial cloak.
> Her face is fantastic though and I could have never sculpted one myself, so I am happy to have gotten her.
> 
> View attachment 207357


I feel exactly the same way you do Stacy.  I too was thinking about getting a white wig for her. The cloak will have to do for me. LOL I am still really happy with her. The face is really neat, and the sayings and motion are fun.
Congratulations on your new addition !! 

I do have a little concerning story to share. My friend bought one as well, and it arrived today. He pluggged it in and nothing happened. (Now this fellow has more animated props than I can count... he's my go to guy for Gemmy prop info, so he knows what he is doing.) Well, then the motor caught on fire. They quickly smothered it. But oh boy! I hope that is not a design flaw. So I would not leave one unattended until we make sure that was an isolated incident.


----------



## Hilda

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Here is a cute display of my Pups! I want to do a *Pet Cemetery* Theme on the side of my yard with my regular graveyard. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share? I would GREATLY appreciate it. I think the dogs look best in pairs of 3!!!!! I just love them. <3
> 
> View attachment 207529


I had zero interest in another skelly dog... until I saw this photo and the sitting dog is cracking me up! Utoh. Looks like I might be getting another canine companion! LOL


----------



## Hilda

I received a few items from Grandin Road. I thought I would share my thoughts regarding each.

I got the resin zombie dog. I wanted to put it on the bed with my bride and groom skeleton in our haunted honeymoon suite. As if their lapdog was protecting them even in death. I went back and forth between the resin animated dog or the much less expensive latex zombie dog (Halloween Asylum).









The dog is bigger than I thought. Which is great. It is really cool looking! I love that.

Also, I had read a review where the purchaser said the speaker was very visible on the chest. It is, but not bad at all. I didn't mind. Here's the problem. It is SOUND activated and you have to actually bump it or scream at it or clap your hands right on the sensor. It will not activate with any level of normal movement or sound. I am sooooooooo bummed.

ALSO.... it's a zombie dog that is showing it's teeth. The description clearly states "Growling and howling will cause living guests to seek refuge from your post-apocalyptic scene." There is NO growling. Just howling. Not one growl. It is not in a howling position. It just keeps repeating the same short howling. I wanted growling! (To fit in with my thoughts it was 'protecting' it's masters.) I know it sounds strange, but I would not have bought it if the description said it just howls. 

So I don't know if I'll keep it. It ruins the fun of the thing if you have to walk in a clap your hands or smack it in the head. Your guests won't know to clap their hands. It ruins the surprise factor.
What a drag. 

On the other hand. He is adorable. But if it was going to be static. I could have bought the latex zombie dog at half the price.


----------



## Hilda

Ok so up next is what I affectionately call one of the free range hands. FrankenHand!!

It's pretty cheesy, but TOTALLY funny. Does a great job of scuttling across the floor. We love it. The boys and I were playing with it in the kitchen and forget we left it in there. My husband came home carrying takeout food and when he walked into the room, it started scurrying across the floor and he dropped the food. I'm sorry, but it was HILARIOUS!!









So this is a winner for me! ONLY why oh why are the tops of these types of props so dang UGLY?!?!?! Plain black plastic with bright orange Try Me button. Awful. Since there was already a little sponged on red 'blood' on the top... I just added to that and sponged on some glossy craft paint all over the top and took it down to blend in with existing pattern. MUCH better.


----------



## Hilda

I have the animated mummy hand, the animated corpse hand... the FrankenHand above. I was excited to get one of the animated Stone Hands.

In my humble opinion... this is a total flop. Ugh. The fingers are all folded up and empty. Like a empty latex dishwashing gloves. It is really awful looking. The movement is limp and pathetic. It bumbles slowly across the floor and often just gets caught against something. There is no scuttling or funny animation like the Frankenhand. It is... very unimpressive. 

Hey. The one positive is that they FINALLY put an end cap on the ugly black cut off end. hahahaha Too bad the hand itself is so bad.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Hilda said:



I received a few items from Grandin Road. I thought I would share my thoughts regarding each.

I got the resin zombie dog. I wanted to put it on the bed with my bride and groom skeleton in our haunted honeymoon suite. As if their lapdog was protecting them even in death. I went back and forth between the resin animated dog or the much less expensive latex zombie dog (Halloween Asylum).

.

Click to expand...

_

A few years back I staged my spirit mummy dog on the bed with my honeymoon couple - it was a big hit.
Looked like he was anxiously waiting for breakfast to be served!


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> I feel exactly the same way you do Stacy. I too was thinking about getting a white wig for her. The cloak will have to do for me. LOL I am still really happy with her. The face is really neat, and the sayings and motion are fun.
> Congratulations on your new addition !!
> 
> I do have a little concerning story to share. My friend bought one as well, and it arrived today. He pluggged it in and nothing happened. (Now this fellow has more animated props than I can count... he's my go to guy for Gemmy prop info, so he knows what he is doing.) Well, then the motor caught on fire. They quickly smothered it. But oh boy! I hope that is not a design flaw. So I would not leave one unattended until we make sure that was an isolated incident.


Okay, that's scary. I hope he notifies kmart and they elevate it to gemmy. Hopefully, as you mentioned, this is an isolated incident.


----------



## Hilda

PoCoHauntGal said:


> _
> _
> 
> A few years back I staged my spirit mummy dog on the bed with my honeymoon couple - it was a big hit.
> Looked like he was anxiously waiting for breakfast to be served!
> 
> View attachment 207568


Yes! Yes! YES!!!!! I knew I saw it somewhere before and it stuck in my head! It was YOU! LOLOLOLOL 
I looked high and low for that adorable little dog. Never have found one.
That's a brilliant setup. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic pumpkin items. I hope that Villafane branches out more this year and that some stores decide to carry the other products.
> 
> Coupon codes _are_ listed here, some pages back...
> 
> XXW08119 - 20% off until 8/9 (thanks to MummyOf5)
> TYGRA84 - Free shipping until 9/15



Just wanted to say thanks to all for the codes (FunnyFreckledFrog, Mummyof5, Garthgoyle...actually think there were several of you that posted them over a few weeks, sorry if i've overlooked someone, I know someone had mentioned the Martha Stewart magazine code). After seeing the photos of the red fire and ice spotlight that MatrixMom posted (Thanks! Gave me the incentive to order) decided to order two of the lights. We had just gotten home from dinner and movie with friends (saw The 100 Foot Journey--GREAT BTW) and remembered the 20% off Code that ended Saturday night. However it was after 10pm Pacific time so GR was already on Sun., 8/10 so missed out on using a 20% discount by an hour or so. As it turned out though I saved $2 more off my order by using the Free Shipping Code instead!* Sometimes the free shipping alone works to your advantage so keep this code, which is still good for more than a month, in mind for furture purchases. 

When I entered the TY code it said it was sitewide BTW.


*2 x $24 = 48 + 12 shipping = $60. 
_20% off_ was 9.60 (48 - 9.60 = 38.40 + 12 ship = 50.40)

_Free Ship_ value was $12. (48 + 0 Ship = 48)


----------



## mikeerdas

matrixmom said:


> Here are some bad pics but you can see the area that the fire n ice covers...its actually more than expected. This room is about 15x15. On the roof it covers half of it well. The one with the door , its beautiful with red,orange and some yellow, and the side wall glow too even though they are not getting the spot directly. We had the cord outstretched it full length (about 3 feet i think).
> View attachment 207533
> 
> 
> Really love the ceiling shot, thanks for posting!


----------



## Serpentia

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Here is a cute display of my Pups! I want to do a *Pet Cemetery* Theme on the side of my yard with my regular graveyard. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share? I would GREATLY appreciate it. I think the dogs look best in pairs of 3!!!!! I just love them. <3
> 
> View attachment 207529


Ok, if you are going to do a Pet Cemetery, you have to get one of the black cat skeletons and have the dogs all looking at her as if a chase is about to begin. Cat somewhere higher such as on top of a tombstone, dogs down below and I bet that would be hilarious.


----------



## Guest

The Snow White witch has sold out on kmart.com


----------



## Evil Elf

The site is showing it as available for me.


----------



## frogkid11

she shows "unavailable for shipping" and no stores within 100 miles have her for local pickup when I try to purchase her again. I'm sure there will be restocks of her but I'm glad I got her when I did - and now she's standing in my kitchen trying to get me to eat healthier by offering me this apple....


----------



## Guest

I probably should have re-worded my statement the way frogkid11 did above. It's saying "unavailable for shipping". I inserted various zip codes and she's unavailable for shipping to all those too. Congrats to those who got her!


----------



## Serpentia

I just got my Fire and Ice lantern, fired it up and was delighted. 

Until I realized that it is NOT steady burning, but evidently sound activated....?! WHAT who even HEARD of a lantern that burns only at loud noises?!! WHAT

If I cannot figure out a fix to this its going back.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> she shows "unavailable for shipping" and no stores within 100 miles have her for local pickup when I try to purchase her again. I'm sure there will be restocks of her but I'm glad I got her when I did - and now she's standing in my kitchen trying to get me to eat healthier by offering me this apple....



I'd stay away from those apples. Heard people come down with a sleeping disease if you eat one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serpentia said:


> I just got my Fire and Ice lantern, fired it up and was delighted.
> 
> Until I realized that it is NOT steady burning, but evidently sound activated....?! WHAT who even HEARD of a lantern that burns only at loud noises?!! WHAT
> 
> If I cannot figure out a fix to this its going back.



Someone else a number of pages ago posted a photo when theirs arrived and they discovered the same thing and feel the same way. That's really too bad if you can't get it to operate set to ON all the time you need it. There's a thread under Halloween props on the spotlight, and the lantern was also discussed, and I know people were asking about what could be done to alter it. Might want to check the thread out. I had wondered if there was a Demo switch selection in addition to an On/Off postion and the demo mode was so it wouldn't use up all the batteries as people tried it out. Someone probably thought saving battery life would be a good thing.

Last night I ordered the spotlight which seems to operate as expected. Heard good reviews so far on it. If you really like the effect, maybe see if you can exchange it for the spotlight and put the spotlight in your own lantern. Glad to hear that first impressions were good though.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Someone else a number of pages ago posted a photo when theirs arrived and they discovered the same thing and feel the same way. That's really too bad if you can't get it to operate on all the time you need it.


I almost bought two, thank you God I didn't, since I wanted to see if I liked it enough to get a matching pair! 

A lantern that only burns if you clap at it?!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ROFL whose genius idea was that?!!! 

LANTERN FAIL. Its too bad, because otherwise it is gaw-geous. Really pretty.


----------



## Reaper Wench

Serpentia said:


> I just got my Fire and Ice lantern, fired it up and was delighted.
> 
> Until I realized that it is NOT steady burning, but evidently sound activated....?! WHAT who even HEARD of a lantern that burns only at loud noises?!! WHAT
> 
> If I cannot figure out a fix to this its going back.


I had the same problem. Here up is a screen shot of a question regarding this issue and the answer from GR's website. I phoned them and they are sending a new one. Hopefully they (the staff at GR) know what they are talking about and this isn't the way they are supposed to operate. I doubt it but we'll see


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Reaper Wench, did you try new batteries in yours to see if it fixed the problem?


----------



## Cloe

I'm thinking whoever answered this question wasn't familiar with the product. I'm sure their bound to catch on soon enough when countless people are having the same problem. I have the same problem with the Kmart fire and ice spotlight. Hey kids go applaud the lights and watch it turn on for a few seconds. I can't even imagine anyone thinking this was a good idea for lights! No where in Kmart's description did it say this.


----------



## propstar7

Would somebody who has the Snow White witch be willing to take a picture of the box and post it here?


----------



## Reaper Wench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Reaper Wench, did you try new batteries in yours to see if it fixed the problem?


Yes, fresh Duracell batteries new from the package.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, that is bad then. I wonder if it wired wrong.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Wait, so the Fire & Ice spotlight doesn't stay on when plugged in? Noise or motion start it? Hmmmmmm....one of my hopefuls to buy this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not the spotlight Hallow's Eve, the lantern. People who bought the spotlight said it is A/C corded and stays on.


----------



## Guest

propstar7 said:


> Would somebody who has the Snow White witch be willing to take a picture of the box and post it here?


It's just a plain brown box, sadly.


----------



## Hilda

Serpentia said:


> I A lantern that only burns if you clap at it?!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ROFL whose genius idea was that?!!!


The same person who made the zombie dog need to be slapped it in the head to work. Grrrrrrrrrr (I'm growling even if the dog doesn't!)


----------



## Serpentia

Reaper Wench said:


> Yes, fresh Duracell batteries new from the package.


Same here, I actually ended up going and BUYING new batteries since I thought I had some AAs but I didn't. 

Fresh from the package. Brand new Duracell AAs. That is not the problem.

Problem: setting says "Off" and "Sensor." There is no regular "on," a thing I only noticed after the problem became evident. 

You guys I am so disappointed, otherwise this is such a pretty thing.


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, that is very interesting information. 
funny, the tombstone is lovely. but yeah, i see it is smaller. thanks for the comparison to the dog, who is cool as well. but the up side is at least it's resin, not foam. so for the pet cemetery are you just doing dogs? there are different versions of the bone dogs. or are you doing different versions? there are also bone cats, bone birds, and bone spiders. love your pet cemetery idea. and the legs are very cool. i wonder if your legs are just a fluke, or if a lot of their legs were mismatched like that. that would kind of bugged me.
matrixmom, the fire and ice spotlight will be very useful.
hilda, your dog is very good looking. that's to bad about the miss quoted description. i know the feeling though. i bought a prop they said moaned from improvements catalog, and it has a kooky laugh instead. so i made a tombstone that read .. the laughing mustache. it's okay now. love the story of the hand. i did a addams theme one year, the hand was great. and on the stone hand, from the catalog picture i was really liking it, all but the orange button. why not a gray button. i see from your picture about the fingers. that is sad. i have a few hands too. i have a normal hand that just taps its fingers, a mummified hand that wiggles to move, a mummy's hand that inches along, and two franken hands that scurry. one of the fanken hands is like yours. the other sports a sleeve.
poco, that is a really cute set up. i love how you displayed the bridal couple. and that little dog is adorable.


----------



## SBurg

Westfield Garland - 50% off - Good deal? 

Hi all, do you think the Westfield Garland for 50% off is a good deal? I can get it for $49 plus tax and free shipping. Thoughts?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I WANT THE VAMPIRE IN A COFFIN! Sorry to YELL.... but I LOVE it 
Would be so perfect in the kid's haunted house at the school this year.... one whole section is dedicate to vampires! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gypvb7xtzDw It's cheesy but oh so perfect......


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, i have the older version of the vampire in the coffin. i love him. he is a big hit with all ages.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone help? The Werewolf pair and the wrap are gone from the site does this mean they are sold out or am I missing them? I will be upset if they are sold out I was hoping for a sale, oh well if they are I could not afford at that price anyway


----------



## mamadada

Does anyone know where I can find an audiotrack similar to the one that is playing in the ghost bride video. I wouldn't know what to google to start. Thought it would be fun to play with a hidden speaker hidden in a half bath.


----------



## Spinechiller

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone help? The Werewolf pair and the wrap are gone from the site does this mean they are sold out or am I missing them? I will be upset if they are sold out I was hoping for a sale, oh well if they are I could not afford at that price anyway


I would try calling Grandin Road, their website does not always show proper item stock.


----------



## Cloe

I'm curious if anyone has the fire and ice spot light does this have led bulbs?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Cloe said:


> I'm curious if anyone has the fire and ice spot light does this have led bulbs?


Hi Cloe, I just got the fire and ice spot a couple of days ago from GR (KMart has it cheaper, but I had a coupon for GR). It's a nice, heavy, well-made little light. I can't tell if it has LEDs, but am guessing that it probably does. It's a craptastic day here in DC, so I might be able to get some good pics this afternoon. If you have a use for this light, I'd say go ahead and check out KMart or Target (I'll bet they'll have it too!).


----------



## Penumbra

If anyone's interested in the fire & ice spotlight, keep in kind that many other places carry them. Including WalMart, Target, Spirit and Kmart. They also come In several different colors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Keep in mind however that a number of people on the forum are reporting issues with using the battery version ones (includes the Fire and Ice lantern apparently) and using fresh batteries is not resolving the issue. They seem to be sound-triggered "On" only, staying on only a very short time before going out, and the Prop Section thread on it reports that a member has not been able to rewire it sucessfully to stay on. If you have a 120v outlet you can use for the spotlight, save yourself the disappointment and just go with the wired GR spotlight version.


----------



## Cloe

I bought the kmart fire and ice one and have been commenting about the fact that like the GR lantern it has a sensor on it. It goes off by itself after about 10 sec. or so and you either have to clap loudly or literally grab it to get it to go back on. I tried bypassing the sensor as someone here suggested and it didn't work. It still shuts off so was told it must have a built in timer. So buyer beware because I can't imagine anyone having use for a light that you have to applaud to go on for mere seconds.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Yikes! That stinks... The spot from GR does not have a sensor. Once you plug it in, it stays on continuously.


----------



## Penumbra

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Keep in mind however that a number of people on the forum are reporting issues with using the battery version ones (includes the Fire and Ice lantern apparently) and using fresh batteries is not resolving the issue. They seem to be sound-triggered "On" only, staying on only a very short time before going out, and the Prop Section thread on it reports that a member has not been able to rewire it sucessfully to stay on. If you have a 120v outlet you can use for the spotlight, save yourself the disappointment and just go with the wired GR spotlight version.


Sorry, I should have been more specific, there are several plug-in spotlights that STAY on.


----------



## Cloe

I pulled up the Spirit one, Obviously I didn't look at Kmart, but couldn't seem to pull up anything at Walmart or Target. I tried fire and ice, red spot lights etc. Are they called anything specific that I might be able to find them on their site? I was really disappointed in this Kmart thing since what I was using it for I really wanted the battery option as I'm so strapped for outlets.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

http://www.kmart.com/led-lightshow-spot-light-fire-and-ice-rry/p-009W007791727001P?redirectType=SRDT

Here's a link to the battery-operated one: http://www.mygofer.com/shc/s/p_10175_27151_009W007791727001P?ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=009W007791727001&sid=MDx20122301x0001gpla

Amazon also has a link to the GR site...


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I don't really follow this thread so sorry if this has already been covered but Home depot has 5 different styles or the spotlight to chose from. http://www.homedepot.com/s/10.24%20in.%20Projection%20Kaleidoscope?NCNI-5

Also has anyone seen a video of the kaleidoscope version I sort of see how its different from fire and ice but a video would be helpful too.


----------



## icemanfred

Finally got the villafane hilda pumpkin replica

But i noticed a section to hte right of her face that looks like its been damaged during forming

I hate to ship it back. Especially since it took so long to get. But its. Really bothering me.


----------



## Hilda

icemanfred said:


> Finally got the villafane hilda pumpkin replica
> But i noticed a section to hte right of her face that looks like its been damaged during forming
> I hate to ship it back. Especially since it took so long to get. But its. Really bothering me.


At first... I thought you were talking to me! 

Sorry to hear about your damaged pumpkin.  Bummer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

icemanfred said:


> Finally got the villafane hilda pumpkin replica
> 
> But i noticed a section to hte right of her face that looks like its been damaged during forming
> 
> I hate to ship it back. Especially since it took so long to get. But its. Really bothering me.



Sorry to hear. If you think it's a manufacturing problem and post a photo of it, I'll compare it to the one I bought from GR last year and tell you if I see the same thing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Can someone post a photo of the actual GR Fire and Ice spotlight fixture? There's an indoor and an outdoor version with a cord and Mine just shipped and i'm hoping these are the outdoor sealed ones. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I don't really follow this thread so sorry if this has already been covered but Home depot has 5 different styles or the spotlight to chose from. http://www.homedepot.com/s/10.24%20in.%20Projection%20Kaleidoscope?NCNI-5
> 
> Also has anyone seen a video of the kaleidoscope version I sort of see how its different from fire and ice but a video would be helpful too.



Hmm. Both products are made by Gemmy. From Gemmy's webpage it looks like "Fire and Ice" refers to the OUTDOOR version, while "Kaleidoscope" refers to the INDOOR version. Interestingly if you go on Gemmy's website you'll see a multi, red, and green fixture but no outdoor blue. For the red outdoor one I don't see GR listed as a source for it. Plus i don't see Home Depot listed on outdoor, just Lowes. Spencers doesn't have it on their website yet although Gemmy lists them (and no mention of Spirit Halloween). Clearly not a comprehensive source listing!

Now remember the name distinction?... well on Home Depot's website the lights are referred to as "Kaleidoscope" but the description refers to lighting your outdoor Christmas decor. And it has a stake which clearly would go in the ground outdoors. And Gemmy is showing the indoor Kaleidoscope with solid base as being sold by Home Depot so it doesn't match their website. Arrrggghhhhh. I can see these products, all corded, being a confusing mess for people this season. Just make sure if you are buying an outdoor version that you get an outdoor rated version.

Here's Gemmy's page on halloween lighting: http://www.gemmy.com/Halloween_LED_Lighting_s/1914.htm

"Lightshow" btw is a registered name by Gemmy and you will see many of their lighting products have that word in it's name.


Did you guys see on Gemmy's site the Attic Lamp Bulb for halloween?!?! I really would like a few of these possibly. Not on Spencer's site yet....


----------



## frogkid11

Even though I didn't get my Snow White witch old hag from Grandin Road (I got it through Kmart online during their sale + used a coupon code for additional off and free shipping), I wanted her to look more like the one from the GR video on Youtube. I painted the roof of the mouth and highlighted the tooth a little as both of these were the same color as the surface of her face. I bought a basket at Goodwill, apples from the Dollar Tree, and made a few adjustments to her arms and she now looks a lot more like what I wanted.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The basket in her hand looks great!!!


----------



## icemanfred

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry to hear. If you think it's a manufacturing problem and post a photo of it, I'll compare it to the one I bought from GR last year and tell you if I see the same thing.


here is a pic of the defective area. Its porous , not smooth as the rest of the pumpkin.
dont mind "Dead Ed" he is just there proping up Hilda so I can get a better shot at the area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Icemanfred, I pulled mine out of the box and while mine has little bumps from the molding process with the surface not totally smooth, mine has nothing like that. Kind of looks like maybe during the drying proces two pumpkins touched and when they separated them, part of one got left on yours. Even though that's on the side it's noticeable and rather ugly. I would send GR a photo and ask them if they will replace it while they still have stock in it. 

I hate having to return things so understand your reluctance but for what it's worth I wouldn't want to keep it and would return it.


----------



## icemanfred

Yeah, I called last night and ordered a new one. Sent the defecctive one back today


----------



## hallorenescene

kpmc, a lot of times they sell out of a prop, but soon they replace it. good chance they might just be temporarily out of the werewolfs. i hope so, they are very cool.
frogkid, i love your witch. you did some nice touch ups.
iceman, that is to bad about your character


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Oops.... Duplicate. How do you delete your posts made by accident? Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Serpentia said:


> Ok, if you are going to do a Pet Cemetery, you have to get one of the black cat skeletons and have the dogs all looking at her as if a chase is about to begin. Cat somewhere higher such as on top of a tombstone, dogs down below and I bet that would be hilarious.


I think that's a FABULOUS idea... LOVE LOVE it! Thanks for sharing.  I am soooooooo doing this.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Oops... Duplicate


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

hallorenescene said:


> sid, that is very interesting information.
> funny, the tombstone is lovely. but yeah, i see it is smaller. thanks for the comparison to the dog, who is cool as well. but the up side is at least it's resin, not foam. so for the pet cemetery are you just doing dogs? there are different versions of the bone dogs. or are you doing different versions? there are also bone cats, bone birds, and bone spiders. love your pet cemetery idea. and the legs are very cool. i wonder if your legs are just a fluke, or if a lot of their legs were mismatched like that. that would kind of bugged me.
> matrixmom, the fire and ice spotlight will be very useful.
> hilda, your dog is very good looking. that's to bad about the miss quoted description. i know the feeling though. i bought a prop they said moaned from improvements catalog, and it has a kooky laugh instead. so i made a tombstone that read .. the laughing mustache. it's okay now. love the story of the hand. i did a addams theme one year, the hand was great. and on the stone hand, from the catalog picture i was really liking it, all but the orange button. why not a gray button. i see from your picture about the fingers. that is sad. i have a few hands too. i have a normal hand that just taps its fingers, a mummified hand that wiggles to move, a mummy's hand that inches along, and two franken hands that scurry. one of the fanken hands is like yours. the other sports a sleeve.
> poco, that is a really cute set up. i love how you displayed the bridal couple. and that little dog is adorable.



I haven't officially decided... I would love to add cats and crows. I have about 10 skeleton dogs in all 3 styles and lots of poseable 5 ft skeletons. I would love to make it more funny and playful then scary and gory as I have about 1500 trick or treater's every year.  The kids look forward to it every year. Makes what I do worth it.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

So I went ahead and bought the Grandin Road "Sharp Dressed Man" Skeleton. I had a TON of trick or treaters last year that were Duck Dynasty.. So I am going to make a theme spot for them with some skeletons I made into Jase, Willie and Uncle Si and Phil. I don't watch it but I am doing it for them.. I know they are really going to love this scene. 

I have to say the review upon opening him was less then expected.  I like his animation.... his face is large and plastic... looks like he has buck teeth (haha which goes with my ******* theme)  ... lots of glue on the beard and hair. Hair and beard are nice and full. I am happy with them. I am not happy he has a one stand metal leg.. makes him top heavy. the other leg is foam for posing. ???? The thing that bothers me the MOST is his outfit. Hot glue galore.. Stained and has brown water marks on white vest. Poorly sewn. hole in vest... Very upsetting to say the least..... I like the Music box. It has an off and on switch and music control. LOVE this feature. I also love that he is a bobble head as it looks like he is rocking out when playing the guitar. My kids REALLY love him. 

























Definitely should be an $89 prop. NOT worth retail value. I had them resend me another since he is unique and will sell out fast. As they only had 46 left and I wasn't going to chance it. I can make adjustments to it to make it better, BUT does NOT look like the picture at all. I hope the next one will be a lot better, and NOT so much glue everywhere. Anyone else get this item and have the same problems? Thanks!


----------



## Hilda

GR released their video today (finally). But my budget is already blown. LOLOL






I... uh..... well..... Don't know what to say about this year's video.


----------



## matrixmom

Well it was kinda of fun and different, but I felt I was watching a singing show (aka american idol) and not really paying attention to the props. Where are the rest of them?

This was my fave of all time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2bQIMtBx0s


----------



## Paint It Black

You are right, matrixmom. This year's video doesn't really showcase all their products like they have done in the past. That 2011 video is a great one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

matrixmom said:


> Well it was kinda of fun and different, but I felt I was watching a singing show (aka american idol) and not really paying attention to the props. Where are the rest of them?
> 
> This was my fave of all time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2bQIMtBx0s


I'm with ya matrixmom, I like that video too, it felt like Halloween , had a nice vibe too it. this new I don't like at all, it was way too hokey for me, no eerie feel or anything Halloweeny


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Needs to be spookier!


----------



## kittyvibe

loo, was I the only one that kept hearing the MC saying Battle of the Bulge (not Bones?) I got used to it halfway through but at the beginning it was not enunciated well, lol. Gonna vote to try for the giftcard though. Wonder where we do that? the link in the video just takes us to the preview video


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I heard that too Kittyvibe, I really don't know what they were thinking this year. lol


----------



## 22606

That 'Battle of the Bones' video was just flat-out stupid... What the hell were they thinking this year? I do not know about anyone else, but I could not even finish watching it


----------



## adam

Oh my gosh, WHYYYYYYY did they do this?!!! It was horrrrrrible. Awful. It was very "lets showcase to the lowest common people who watch reality tv shows." Which, I don't and despise. This was nothing like the quality of their previous years amazing videos. Be sure to let them know on their FB page so they don't pull something like this again. Not scary, not spooky and not in the spirit of Halloween.


----------



## frogkid11

Adam, you hit the nail square on the head. This really did not showcase their merchandise in the more quality videos that we had become accustomed to. I hope everyone who didn't care for the presentation this year provides feedback.


----------



## Reaper Wench

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone help? The Werewolf pair and the wrap are gone from the site does this mean they are sold out or am I missing them? I will be upset if they are sold out I was hoping for a sale, oh well if they are I could not afford at that price anyway


The werewolves were back on GR as of this morning.


----------



## Shadowbat

Yeah, my girls always enjoy watching their Haven video, but this, they didn't even want to watch. Disappointing.


----------



## Serpentia

1. My husband FIXED the Fire and Ice lantern so that it burns steadily when on. Unfortunately I have no real idea of what he did; I can tell you that there was a tiny little motherboard-looking thing in there that had a red wire and a white wire going in. He completely cut that little board out. It was about 1" x 1". Then he rerouted the red and white wire, and rolled up two yellow wires because they were useless now, and I dunno. My point here is, that those with a little electrical skill CAN fix this lantern! Yay! 

2. Yeah, that video for this year is craptastic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While I thought their staging and editing of the video was top notch as always, and kind of clever, I don't watch any of the singing competitions with live people, so dead props was not my taste either. Someone clearly thought because of the audience popularity of the talent shows this would be a popular video approach but it didn't feature enough of their other, much better IMO, props they have to offer this year. 

Now I would have done a set up with the banjo guys and duck dynasty guy around a cabin interior. On the floor would be the werewolf rug and there would be werewolves (Dad and son) out side the window looking in for example. I would have gone with a series of different vignettes highlighting the props and mdse. 

Oh well another video year in the can. The gift card would be nice to win and there would definitely be items I'd love to have using it. Hoping for a spookier video next year. It's been kind of an anticlimactic GR year for me.


----------



## Spookybella977

Frogkid your witch looks great!!! Love the apples!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Thank you Spookybella! I do love adding the props to these figures but she basically screamed to have a basket of apples in that other hand. Glad you enjoyed her.


----------



## matrixmom

Any more coupons out there? I need another fire n ice.....I knew I should have bought 2.


----------



## Cloe

Serpentia said:


> 1. My husband FIXED the Fire and Ice lantern so that it burns steadily when on. Unfortunately I have no real idea of what he did; I can tell you that there was a tiny little motherboard-looking thing in there that had a red wire and a white wire going in. He completely cut that little board out. It was about 1" x 1". Then he rerouted the red and white wire, and rolled up two yellow wires because they were useless now, and I dunno. My point here is, that those with a little electrical skill CAN fix this lantern! Yay!
> 
> 2. Yeah, that video for this year is craptastic.


Anyway you can take a picture of the inside now? I had my son look at it who has some basic electrical knowledge and he couldn't get my light to stay on. He didn't try all that hard since he probably was thinking why do you waste your money on this stuff but I'd love to be able to figure out how to bypass the timer.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Oops, my post didn't go through earlier.


----------



## Reaper Wench

A fix for the fire and ice lantern: I removed the bottom of the lantern. The circuit board is held into a slot by a couple drops of hot glue. Gently but firmly pull the circuit board up out of the slot dislodging the hot glue. There will be one black wire, two yellow wires, two red wires, one white wire and one peachy colored wire. Clip them all as close to the board as possible. Connect the two red wires together, the two white wires together and connect the black wire together with the peachy colored wire. Tape with electrical tape or electrical liquid tape. Clip the connected ends of both yellows and set those aside along with the circuit board. Replace the bottom. The lantern now has a constant on. The solder joints are very delicate so be careful. I am attaching photos. 

A disclaimer: I figured I had nothing to lose by trying this since the lantern was useless to me as it was. That being said I am not sure why they were designed without a constant on. So I will test mine over the next couple of days to see how it holds up battery and LED wise. Stay tuned. Right now it has been on for about an hour and looks super cool!


----------



## mikeerdas

matrixmom said:


> Any more coupons out there? I need another fire n ice.....I knew I should have bought 2.


Ditto! I want at least one more and a coupon would help. Unless we discover later that one of the Home Depot units functions identically to GR's F&I.


----------



## hallorenescene

funnyfreckle, I would love to have that many tot. the most I have had is 250.
matrix mom, that was a cool one. lots of awesome props that year.
well, is this just the vote video? don't you think they will lay out something with the grandin road spirit. I've always loved their showings.


----------



## Cloe

Reaper Wench, Thanks so much for the tutorial on the lantern hack. I have the Kmart fire and ice battery spot light and my son was able to bypass the timer. I had a few more wires due to the motor but the innards were very similar including the peachy wire. I'm assuming that both spotlights and your lantern are gemmy products. Or at least made in the same factory in China. I encouraged him to give it a shot showing him you did it to yours so he gave it a go and it worked, so I'm thrilled. Just an on /off like they should have made it. Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Jezebel82

Just wanted to chime in on the fire and ice lantern. Today I picked up one from Lowes and I gotta say I was not impressed, although at least it wasn't sound activated  It's corded and sells for $19.99 and doesn't really give off much light. I'll be returning it tomorrow, but just wanted to let everyone know that it does indeed stay on when plugged in. Maybe it's just me but I just wasn't a fan of the lantern version of the effect, however I love my GR fire and ice spotlight.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's been kind of an anticlimactic GR year for me.


Me too. Oh well. Better luck next year!


----------



## Cloe

It seems kind of odd to make a lantern that plugs in. Then again who can figure out why they would put timers on lights either. Gemmy seems to make many variations of their props for different retailers though. My fire and ice spotlight from Kmart (it was described as this and not a kaleidoscope like Home Depot) is Ok but judging from photos the GR one is far better. Maybe the lantern has a different effect too as IMO the GR one was pretty cool and caught my eye as soon as they put it up. We all have different tastes though.


----------



## queenofcups

I just read this blog post about Grandin Road ripping off other people's Halloween designs and making money off of them. Not cool. Just thought I'd post it here, if that's okay. 

http://shellhawksnest.blogspot.com.au/2014/08/another-year-another-halloween-artist.html


----------



## Serpentia

Thanks for pix of the hack, Reaper. That looks pretty much like what the hubcap did, except he left that disk in place and just rolled up the wire. I had mine on for most of yesterday evening, and it burned fine. 

Whoever thought up the idea of clap-on. clap-off Halloween lanterns needs to be docked half a day's pay. Sheesh.


----------



## RCIAG

It's not really GR that is stealing designs, they're just the people selling the stolen goods.

Yes, if I were selling stolen merch I'd probably be in jail or up on charges, but still, they're not the originators of it. Whoever is manufacturing the stuff is the one doing the real stealing. It's not easy to find out the manufacturer either.

I've checked my Deadwalkers, there's no identifying marks that would say "ABC Maker" is the entity making it. GR just sees their stuff at a trade show & orders a certain amount. They have no idea that the Deadwalkers were made by someone else, or that the tombstone was originally Terra's. 

Maybe they should start googling before putting in an order, but they're not the real thieves here.

It's just the way of the net now. All of us put our stuff up here, there & elsewhere to share, most of it un-trademarked or copyrighted, so it's a risk we all take. If I found out someone was mass marketing my stuff I'd be pretty cheesed off too but a part of me would be thrilled to think I'd made something cool enough to rip off.

The only answer is don't post your stuff or don't buy the ripped off designs & let GR know they're selling a ripped off design but until someone has deep enough pockets & the time & inclination to sue it will most likely continue. 

I could see their argument for the tombstone, there's others out there that are similar enough they could say those stones or tombs were the inspiration, their stone is smaller, etc., but the Deadwalkers & that Hanging Ghost are just the EXACT same thing only with different clothes & colors.


----------



## hallorenescene

on another note, there are lots of individuals [crafters, hobbyists] who see something a manufacture puts out and says, I can do that. so they craft their own and sell them at craft shows.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> on another note, there are lots of individuals [crafters, hobbyists] who see something a manufacture puts out and says, I can do that. so they craft their own and sell them at craft shows.


Yep, it's a 2 way street.

I'm sorry to hear about the stupid lanterns. They were pretty cool looking.


----------



## crowsnest

Free shipping on Grandin Road .


----------



## Reaper Wench

Here's the promised update on the GR fire and ice lantern. As a test I have not turned it off since bypassing the timer and rewiring it which has been about four days now. The lantern is still on, the brightness has not diminished and I have not replaced the original batteries I put in it. I was checking to see if being on constantly would cause the lights to burn out or if it would eat batteries. After leaving it on for such an extended period I am now confidant that the answer to both those issues is no.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

What's the code for the free shipping?


----------



## crowsnest

No code needed , just showed up in cart.


----------



## RCIAG

For those that missed the Spider Lady last year Country Door has her this year & she's $79.

http://www.countrydoor.com/For-The-...tdoor/flashing-spider-woman.pro?omSource=SLI&










They also have a couple of other props GR has.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

I think you need to go through the link in the email to get the free shipping, as I just tried to get an order together and it didn't work just by going on their site. My husband just came in and threw two fire & ice spotlights at me, telling me "Happy Anniversary" when he heard that I might place an order for them...Wow! We just plugged them in and they are NICE! VERY happy!! Is it wrong of me to want two more! lol Our anniversary isn't unitl Sept 13th. He's a little frustrated with me right now. lol As a side note, I did see at the bottom when I was putting together an order--the fire & ice spotlights said they would ship 10-20-14! Wow!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, the spider lady is a very nice prop. I just browsed through the site, and they have lots of cool stuff. I would love to get that spooky stump.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> I would love to get that spooky stump.


I liked it, then the video kicked in


----------



## hallorenescene

you mean because it sounds like one of those door mats you step on. yeah, that's disappointing.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> you mean because it sounds like one of those door mats you step on. yeah, that's disappointing.


Yes. The bride character also makes horrible noises, the type that the old motion figures used to ("Ooooo-eeee, oooo-eeee, oooo-eeee!!!")


----------



## murtisha

Hmm! Spidey Lady looks cool, but the reviews make me hesitate.


----------



## RCIAG

Spider Lady doesn't make noise, she has half a face/half skull, like there's a clear mask over the top quarter of her face & she changes color. She doesn't move or make stupid noises which is a plus for me. I had her on for several hours on Halloween night & had no issues. I added more spiders to her & she really is just another pole & tulle figure but I really liked her. If you've got windy nights she'll need some extra staking down because she really isn't very substantial but she's still pretty cool. 

I'm sure there's some discussion of her in last year's thread.

I hate those "ooo eee ooo" noises too. I was considering buying that couple & tree stump on Country Door but the sounds are just too horrible. That's usually my biggest complaint with most figures, there's too much ambient noise & music in the background instead of just the dialogue.


----------



## [email protected]

When does Grandin Road typically put a coupon out and when is the 50% off in September?


----------



## booswife02

I have never heard of them doing a 50% sale in September but I sure hope this is true!! I have two things I need.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Last year the 50% off was in the middle of October.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Unfortunatley I missed out on the Grandin Road "FIRE & ICE" Spotlight. If anyone has a extra or two I will SOOOOOOOOO buy them. Please Please PLEASE!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

booswife02 said:


> I have never heard of them doing a 50% sale in September but I sure hope this is true!! I have two things I need.


Yeah, they do a 50% off, the year before last they did two, one around Sept and then another closer to Halloween. Last year I can't remember if they did it once or twice. This sale only last for 13 hours though ( I think its 13? , I'm pretty sure) , its a very limited time so watch the boards and emails from GR to give you a heads up.


----------



## 22606

The problem with the 50% off is that it often applies solely to certain items, plus many of the best are gone by that time.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it was 13 hours last year sometime in September. I hope what i want last until then


----------



## hallorenescene

oh garth, you made me laugh. and on that haunt he had a spider lady...eeeiiieeeiiioooo. lol.
I think rciag is right, no eeeiiiieeeiiiooo with the spider lady. she looks very pretty.
I am hoping with my paycheck to get the guy from oriental trading holding his head. my only complaint is from the video he makes the same sounds as larry and skully. how many props do they think we want with the same sounds in our haunts. very irritating.
improvements catalog has a scarecrow called the harvester. I think it's fantastic. creepy looking, animated, and I like what it says.


----------



## frogkid11

Does anyone that lives near the GR Outlet in Ohio know if the small store has the Halloween items out yet? I got to visit over 4th of July and it was still all summer furniture, cushions, etc.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hey Frog Kid, I will be stopping by the GR outlet on Weds. and can let you know then if they have the Halloween items out now. In the meantime, just hanging out at the pool... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hallorenescene

crazy bones posts some crazy bones. I don't know why, but it made me think of dem bones, dem bones song. cool picture.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks crazybones!! Looks like you could stand to have a cheeseburger or 2 and a cupcake for dessert. LOL


----------



## Guest

Free shipping: XXW84721


----------



## Hilda

Speaking of the Bonez skellies. Anyone know where I can buy the child size Bonez?!?!?!


----------



## Cloe

For those wondering about the Spirit spotlight I posted pics of it in the 2014 sightings.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Not related....and I don't see a thread for it. But, I know several on this list like the skeletal animals. I was going through my email and forgot I had a 10 of 30 coupon I needed to use for World Market. So, I went through a quick jaunt of their website and came across this...

Only 7.99! And, only available in stores!  looks like I might be visiting world market 

Approx. 16in W X 14in L


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hilda, You can use any 36" size skeleton which you will find in all the stores soon for a child size Skellie. They are not the quality of the Pose n stay skeleton but can pass off as a child skellie. I use one all the time in my photos. Just add a boys baseball cap


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebel, that is a cool skeleton.
crazy, those skellies look cool.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Crazy Bonez said:


> Hey Frog Kid, I will be stopping by the GR outlet on Weds. and can let you know then if they have the Halloween items
> 
> ya'll just arent right...no, i wish i had thought of this first..lol...


----------



## screamqueen2012

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh guess who came to my door today.....bada da da dada..............the swamp witch............woooo yaaasssssss yass mama yassss, i am so freaking tickled. ......................


----------



## screamqueen2012

[email protected] said:


> When does Grandin Road typically put a coupon out and when is the 50% off in September?


last year it was early............so keep an eye on your emails cause it will be for hours only...........shoot a flare for us too if you see it first


----------



## [email protected]

Scream Queen, Do you remember if the first 50 % one was for specific items only? Also please post a review and pics of the Swamp Hag she is on my want list! Love the werewolf stuff too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I seem to remember a few days where they did special "hours" 50% off sales. Believe I missed the first group and at least looked at the rest. Can't remember if I found anything I wanted during that time or not. It was limited in item selection and quantity I believe...like maybe it could sell out if the quantity they had up at discount sold out.

You can always go back to 2 primary threads and read posts from that timeframe (suggest late August as a beginning point). I'd suggest the "2013 GrandinRoad thread" in the General Discussion area and any GrandinRoad threads you see in the "Coupons, Discounts and Promotion" area. They should give you an idea of time and items listed as they would have been discussed at the time when people were saying what they bought or saw listed on sale. None of what they had up for sale last really matters this year of course and I would guess what they offer for sale depends on how this year's purchases and inventory is going for them and what they want to reduce stock in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad's 2013 Fall Sale Schedule*

Had some time while waiting for someone at the house so did some research on 2013 sales. I think someone had already posted something like this but here goes:


9/15 -- 3-day sale on select items, on the third day they sent out an email saying last day would be at 30%. Here's a link to the thread that listed the items on sale during each day: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...d-fallfinds2013-sale-event-changes-daily.html


9/25 -- 13-hr Sale, 1-day only, on select items 50% off. No one bothered to list the items included although a few people mentioned they picked up the Spider Woman, and Helsa I think. A link was posted to the sale items on GR's page but of course that disappears afterwards. While GR is pretty good about shipping out within a week that clearly beings items being shipped into October and probably cutting it close for some people.


9/29 -- A Free Ship offer on Everything


10/04 -- 20% off thru 10/07. All Halloween including sales items.


10/18 -- 40% off all Halloween including sale items. This was for 2 days only.


BTW I found it nice to be able to go back thru the GR thread and Coupon thread and find this info out. Coupon codes were posted and I think we helped out a lot of fellow haunters with the heads up. The listing of select items was great because if you missed a day you could see if something you wanted to buy on sale had already been listed and thereby missed out on the sale so could adjust your decision to buy or wait to purchase something. If GR does something similar again, I would encourage a similar sale listing thread to be started in Coupons for 2014. I'm west coast so you ET guys get your emails before me I suppose. Or before I'm awake at least!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the info! Appreciate the time & effort.


----------



## Guest

I posted this earlier back on page forty something but I'll post it again so you don't have to search for it.

Notes from last year...

9/18 select items 30% off

9/25 50% off select items 13 hrs only

9/29 Free shipping

10/02 Up to 30% off select items. Email invitation only

10/04 20% off everything (even if reduced previously) through midnight of 10/07

10/09 50% off 6 hours only

10/11 4 day sale-20% off and free shipping

10/18-10/19 40% off all Halloween

10/22 40% off and free shipping

11/01 remaining items start being transferred to outlet


----------



## SBurg

So if you buy an item that is 20% off but later becomes 50%, can you get a refund of the difference due to their Price Guarantee policy?


----------



## hallorenescene

I hope they offer those wolves at 50% off, and that I have the money at that time.


----------



## jdubbya

I've never ordered from them before but just pulled the trigger on the two skeleton dogs they have. I'm thinking these can be great for our "rainy year" displays. All plastic skeletons and foam tombstones; nothing gets ruined by water, easy to air dry and just pack away. Save the nice zombie and witch masks/props for the dry years. Those are a pain to dry out. Now I'll have all three dogs to go with my three Wallys. Used the free shipping code to which saved me some money.


----------



## screamqueen2012

[email protected] said:


> Scream Queen, Do you remember if the first 50 % one was for specific items only? Also please post a review and pics of the Swamp Hag she is on my want list! Love the werewolf stuff too.


No. Site wide. And I'm telling you if they offer it again. Werewolf dad n his pup will be coming my way. I got the rug it's draped over the back of my couch. N I already scared the bejeepers out of one of the guys who moves antique furniture for me. He about dropped a big heavy table on himself when he caught a glimpse of it........oh how we love the smell of Halloween in the morning. Ahhhhhhhwoooooooo


----------



## screamqueen2012

Sid_Matthew said:


> I posted this earlier back on page forty something but I'll post it again so you don't have to search for it.
> 
> Notes from last year...
> 
> 9/18 select items 30% off
> 
> 9/25 50% off select items 13 hrs only
> 
> 9/29 Free shipping
> 
> 10/02 Up to 30% off select items. Email invitation only
> 
> 10/04 20% off everything (even if reduced previously) through midnight of 10/07
> 
> 10/09 50% off 6 hours only
> 
> 10/11 4 day sale-20% off and free shipping
> 
> 10/18-10/19 40% off all Halloween
> 
> 10/22 40% off and free shipping
> 
> 11/01 remaining items start being transferred to outlet


Haha. Oh I wish I was more organized. Awesome. I'm showing this to my husband


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

screamqueen2012 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh guess who came to my door today.....bada da da dada..............the swamp witch............woooo yaaasssssss yass mama yassss, i am so freaking tickled. ......................


YIPPEE!!!!!! PLEASE Post pics when you get a chance. This is one of the items I have been wanting.  I bet she is fantastic!!!!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

*********************** THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!!! ************************ (jumping up and down) Anyone know what it is?????.... "HANDS DOWN" the most amazing purchase EVER! High quality and very realistic and HUGE!!!! More pictures and info coming soon...... I am in LOVE!


----------



## doto

Good News for Canadians like me who don't want to pay for Grandin Roads crazy International shipping rate. It looks like Party City Canada will have the bulldog, cat and black bird skeletons. $29.99, $29.99, and $14.99 respectively.

http://www.partycity.ca/product/skeletons+skulls+halloween+party+supplies.do


----------



## GiggleingGhost

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> *********************** THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!!! ************************ (jumping up and down) Anyone know what it is?????.... "HANDS DOWN" the most amazing purchase EVER! High quality and very realistic and HUGE!!!! More pictures and info coming soon...... I am in LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 211131



Oh man! More pics S-O-O-N!!!! Is it a werewolf???? I can't wait to see the whole thing! 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## 22606

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> (jumping up and down) Anyone know what it is?????.... "HANDS DOWN" the most amazing purchase EVER! High quality and very realistic and HUGE!!!!


Bigfoot...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those toenails look pretty interesting....don't tease for long!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

They are my WEREWOLVES!!!! I wasn't about to miss out on them. Last year I waited way to long to order and missed getting some of the hottest selling items. Some which are NOT available this year. 

The product is amazing. There hands and feet are made of heavier plastic and the face is made of vinyl material. Nice attention to detail. My hand has some paint spill (You will notice it in the photo, as it looks like it dripped still wet).. Grrrrr.... LOVE the eyes. They are green and when on they light up yellow. The little boy has such a cute little growl compared to dads... His is a bit more fierce. And he is a lot larger then I thought too. The dad is almost 61/2" tall. In person he looks much taller then that. Same wire frame as all the others. They both have sensor, on and off choice, as well as sound control. The sensors are built into there shirts so they work amazingly well when you walk by them. There clothes are fairly thin and I need to figure out how to beef them up. I am very VERY happy with them. Minus the paint problem. I have bought quite a few animatronics... but LOVE these. They scared everyone last night because I kept them up... I never laughed so much. Great Purchase and I recommend 100%. They look great in the day but even more amazing and super creepy at night!!!! They will fit so well in my graveyard!

Hope you guys enjoy the pics!  I am soooooo super excited for Halloween now!


----------



## Spookybella977

FunnyFreckled

THEY ARE AWESOME!!!! I love the little guy!!!!


----------



## 22606

They are superb, FFF; I really like the boy.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

mamadada said:


> Boos my family doesnt take me seriously either when i mention the things I want. I guess they think I am joking!


Me too . . . that is one ***** in hubs armor--he simply will not buy me Halloween stuff. I think he's tired of hearing about it but that's what I really like silly man! Oh well . . . it could be worse. Lol. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love them too! Great hands (I agree apart from drip!) and feet and man those eyes are really nicely conceived and done. Best of luck with them and thanks for sharing your new guys.


----------



## [email protected]

How tall is the little boy and do they throw their heads back when they howl? I am jealous but cant pull the trigger for 229. Love them both


UOTE=FunnyFreckledFrog;1665445]They are my WEREWOLVES!!!! I wasn't about to miss out on them. Last year I waited way to long to order and missed getting some of the hottest selling items. Some which are NOT available this year. 

The product is amazing. There hands and feet are made of heavier plastic and the face is made of vinyl material. Nice attention to detail. My hand has some paint spill (You will notice it in the photo, as it looks like it dripped still wet).. Grrrrr.... LOVE the eyes. They are green and when on they light up yellow. The little boy has such a cute little growl compared to dads... His is a bit more fierce. And he is a lot larger then I thought too. The dad is almost 61/2" tall. In person he looks much taller then that. Same wire frame as all the others. They both have sensor, on and off choice, as well as sound control. The sensors are built into there shirts so they work amazingly well when you walk by them. There clothes are fairly thin and I need to figure out how to beef them up. I am very VERY happy with them. Minus the paint problem. I have bought quite a few animatronics... but LOVE these. They scared everyone last night because I kept them up... I never laughed so much. Great Purchase and I recommend 100%. They look great in the day but even more amazing and super creepy at night!!!! They will fit so well in my graveyard!

Hope you guys enjoy the pics!  I am soooooo super excited for Halloween now!

View attachment 211158


View attachment 211159


View attachment 211160


View attachment 211161


View attachment 211162


View attachment 211164


View attachment 211165


View attachment 211166
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hallorenescene

funny, those look superb. if I could afford anything I wanted this year, they would be it. but even at 1/2 off I probably won't be able to afford them. oh well, I like a few other things too.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hey Frogkid, I went by the GR outlet yesterday in Ohio and they do have Halloween items out. No Pose n stay Skeleton items though. (My Favorite...) Lot's of animated but not all of the items they have in the catalogs of online. Some seem to be discontinued items which I have not seen. Worth checking out if you are in the area. Off to the fridge to get something for dinner...


----------



## hallorenescene

crazy, eat up. you look beyond anorexic. you need to put some weight on the old soup bone.lol. cute picture


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks Crazy! I actually don't live near them but have some close friends that do. I'm going to call the outlet to see if they have what I want and then I'll have my friends pick it up and ship it to me. Thanks again for letting me know.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

[email protected] said:


> How tall is the little boy and do they throw their heads back when they howl? I am jealous but cant pull the trigger for 229. Love them both
> The product is amazing. There hands and feet are made of heavier plastic and the face is made of vinyl material. Nice attention to detail. My hand has some paint spill (You will notice it in the photo, as it looks like it dripped still wet).. Grrrrr.... LOVE the eyes. They are green and when on they light up yellow. The little boy has such a cute little growl compared to dads... His is a bit more fierce. And he is a lot larger then I thought too. The dad is almost 61/2" tall. In person he looks much taller then that. Same wire frame as all the others. They both have sensor, on and off choice, as well as sound control. The sensors are built into there shirts so they work amazingly well when you walk by them. There clothes are fairly thin and I need to figure out how to beef them up. I am very VERY happy with them. Minus the paint problem. I have bought quite a few animatronics... but LOVE these. They scared everyone last night because I kept them up... I never laughed so much. Great Purchase and I recommend 100%. They look great in the day but even more amazing and super creepy at night!!!! They will fit so well in my graveyard!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the pics!  I am soooooo super excited for Halloween now!
> 
> View attachment 211158
> 
> 
> View attachment 211159
> 
> 
> View attachment 211160
> 
> 
> View attachment 211161
> 
> 
> View attachment 211162
> 
> 
> View attachment 211164
> 
> 
> View attachment 211165
> 
> 
> View attachment 211166


[/QUOTE]

Yes they both throw back there heads. I like the boy the most... Thinking about getting another one and making it a sister and brother.  He is a little more realistic and scarier yet cuter then dad. The boy is about 4.5 ft.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

[email protected] said:


> How tall is the little boy and do they throw their heads back when they howl? I am jealous but cant pull the trigger for 229. Love them both
> 
> 
> UOTE=FunnyFreckledFrog;1665445]They are my WEREWOLVES!!!! I wasn't about to miss out on them. Last year I waited way to long to order and missed getting some of the hottest selling items. Some which are NOT available this year.
> 
> The product is amazing. There hands and feet are made of heavier plastic and the face is made of vinyl material. Nice attention to detail. My hand has some paint spill (You will notice it in the photo, as it looks like it dripped still wet).. Grrrrr.... LOVE the eyes. They are green and when on they light up yellow. The little boy has such a cute little growl compared to dads... His is a bit more fierce. And he is a lot larger then I thought too. The dad is almost 61/2" tall. In person he looks much taller then that. Same wire frame as all the others. They both have sensor, on and off choice, as well as sound control. The sensors are built into there shirts so they work amazingly well when you walk by them. There clothes are fairly thin and I need to figure out how to beef them up. I am very VERY happy with them. Minus the paint problem. I have bought quite a few animatronics... but LOVE these. They scared everyone last night because I kept them up... I never laughed so much. Great Purchase and I recommend 100%. They look great in the day but even more amazing and super creepy at night!!!! They will fit so well in my graveyard!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the pics!  I am soooooo super excited for Halloween now!
> 
> View attachment 211166


[/QUOTE]

Yes they both throw back there heads. I like the boy the most... Thinking about getting another one and making it a sister and brother.  He is a little more realistic and scarier yet cuter then dad. The boy is about 4.5 ft.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks Crazy! I actually don't live near them but have some close friends that do. I'm going to call the outlet to see if they have what I want and then I'll have my friends pick it up and ship it to me. Thanks again for letting me know.


If anyone else visits the outlets and sees some of there discontinued items. I am VERY interested and will pay for them right away! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Gemmy Fire & Ice vs. Kaleidoscope Spotlights Video Comparison*

If anyone wants to see a comparison of Gemmy's lightshow Kaleidoscope spotlights (which GR sells as well as places like Home Depot) and the Fire & Ice spotlights (which GR, Spirit Halloween, Publix and HSN sell this year), I posted videos over in the Prop Section. Would have been nice if both spotlights were in red but sure you can extrapolate. I ordered the Blue Kaleidoscope from Home Depot thinking maybe it could be a water effect...not so now.

Here's a link to my recent post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ect-spotlight-i-have-have-16.html#post1666989

A photo of the box from Home Depot is on Page 11 of that thread as well as a photo showing both spotlight fixtures, which look so much alike but clearly output a different lighting effect: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ect-spotlight-i-have-have-11.html#post1659604


----------



## Jezebel82

Has anyone ordered the animated tombstone? I ordered it and it arrived yesterday, but unfortunately I had to ship it back because it was broken. Curious if anyone else had better luck. I loved the size and weight it had but there were some chips on the outside and the animated skull was all messed up. He would stutter and then freeze with no sound, just partially lit up. I'm really anxious to get my replacement.


----------



## 22606

Do these guys happen to look familiar? I found them at Meijer, surprisingly. It came out cheaper, too, since each was $6.99, as opposed to Grandin Road's $19 tag for a pair (of a sole color, which I do not understand the reasoning behind). Just wanted to give a heads-up, in case anyone else was looking to obtain a set of the skulls.


----------



## lanie077

Just got an email, they are doing 13 percent off and free shipping. Use code XXW43539


----------



## SBurg

Hm, tempted to wait. Not sure though. Last year on Sept. 15-17th they offered 25%. What is everyone thinking?


----------



## roach

You guys a killing me with those stores I wish we had those stores in Canada so I could just drive there to get the stuff


----------



## ooojen

SBurg said:


> Hm, tempted to wait. Not sure though. Last year on Sept. 15-17th they offered 25%. What is everyone thinking?


It's always such a gamble, isn't it? If you really want it, now is probably the time, because the best stuff often sells out and sometimes never returns. If you just _kind of _want it, then it's worth waiting to see. There's always some other prop to use up one's budget if one Kind-of-Want doesn't pan out.


----------



## SBurg

ooojen said:


> It's always such a gamble, isn't it? If you really want it, now is probably the time, because the best stuff often sells out and sometimes never returns. If you just _kind of _want it, then it's worth waiting to see. There's always some other prop to use up one's budget if one Kind-of-Want doesn't pan out.


Thanks for the advise. I have been watching two items for months now. So maybe now is time to bite the bullet.


----------



## HexMe

I'm trying to figure out if I should order what I want with this sale or wait for a better one?


----------



## SBurg

HexMe said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should order what I want with this sale or wait for a better one?


I'm in the same boat, but ooojen above gave me some good advice. It's such a gamble. If you really want it, you might want to go for it. The fact they added free shipping to this helps. Any other advice out there?


----------



## HexMe

SBurg said:


> I'm in the same boat, but ooojen above gave me some good advice. It's such a gamble. If you really want it, you might want to go for it. The fact they added free shipping to this helps. Any other advice out there?


That's true. Even if we get a 25% off sale later on, if there's no free shipping, it may not be as much $$$ off as this sale WITH the free shipping.


----------



## allears22

I just put in my first ever gardinroad order today! I am hoping the quality is as good as it seems to be


----------



## hallorenescene

nice looking skulls garth.
I'm waiting.


----------



## ooojen

Depending on what you're buying, the shipping could work out to more than 12%. I would be surprised if they offered much better than 25% on anything but unwanted leftovers. But, of course it's your call, and it depends on how badly you want the items.


----------



## Minshe

13% off plus free shipping today....


----------



## Mario Speedwagon

I want to order the Snow White Old Hag, however with the free shipping and 13% discount I'm still being charged $21 for shipping an oversized item. After the 13% is deducted I'm only saving about $25. I can't determine if it's worth it to make the purchase now or hold off hoping for a larger sale in the future. My only fear is that she'll sell out.


----------



## zo6marlene

I almost ran off the road when I drove past a Grandinroad outlet. Everything halloween is 25% off, Anyone else have an outlet near them?


----------



## StacyN

StacyN said:


> My Snow White witch arrived today! I really love her but am definitely going to make a couple of upgrades. I was disappointed that her hair is really only two strips sewn into either side of her hood and therefore is extremely thin. I will be wig shopping this weekend.
> I hope to also make her a more substantial cloak.
> Her face is fantastic though and I could have never sculpted one myself, so I am happy to have gotten her.
> 
> View attachment 207357



So I finished the Hag's makeover. Some of us had posted in the props thread about her, but I thought I'd post here too in case there were some of you that had her that missed that particular thread.
She has received face color and shading, a mouth repaint and a new wig. I also stuffed a folded sweatshirt along her shoulder blades that really improved her profile (IMO).
I didn't have time to worry about the cloak, so I just draped some velvet-like fabric over her shoulders (last picture)and it filled her out a little.


----------



## revengemaiden

Jezebel82 said:


> Has anyone ordered the animated tombstone? I ordered it and it arrived yesterday, but unfortunately I had to ship it back because it was broken. Curious if anyone else had better luck. I loved the size and weight it had but there were some chips on the outside and the animated skull was all messed up. He would stutter and then freeze with no sound, just partially lit up. I'm really anxious to get my replacement.


Yes, I ordered the Animated Tombstone with the Talking Skull and it came pretty much destroyed. I am really disappointed. For the weight of the item, the packaging was totally inadequate. Tried to call today for a return RMA, but their system is down. Come via US Postal Service, but return label used United Parcel Svc. Will return it on Monday -- but there is a $15 return shipping fee! I was going to ask for a replacement, but what good is a replacement if it comes shipped in the same condition? 

Well, at least I also received the Old Hag Animated Figure...


----------



## Paint It Black

StacyN, Nice job on the hag's makeover. I noticed the change to green apples too??


----------



## revengemaiden

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> *********************** THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!!! ************************ (jumping up and down) Anyone know what it is?????.... "HANDS DOWN" the most amazing purchase EVER! High quality and very realistic and HUGE!!!! More pictures and info coming soon...... I am in LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 211131


So, my guess is: the Werewolf Animated Figure. Did you purchase the dad and the boy? What do you think of the quality and the animation. Did you have to do any touching up? Most of the posters here have had to augment their Old Hag animated figures.

Photos?


----------



## NormalLikeYou

revengemaiden said:


> Yes, I ordered the Animated Tombstone with the Talking Skull and it came pretty much destroyed. I am really disappointed. For the weight of the item, the packaging was totally inadequate. Tried to call today for a return RMA, but their system is down. Come via US Postal Service, but return label used United Parcel Svc. Will return it on Monday -- but there is a $15 return shipping fee! I was going to ask for a replacement, but what good is a replacement if it comes shipped in the same condition?
> 
> Well, at least I also received the Old Hag Animated Figure...


You can email them - they reply on the weekends. I know this because we tried the Swamp Hag twice now. The first one came in a barely-taped beat-up box and looked like a return that was sent out to us. I emailed them saying that I didn't think it was right that we should have to pay for return shipping to exchange an item that we received in this condition. They replied to say that we wouldn't be charged shipping and that we didn't need an RA for an exchange. The replacement had issues with EVERY function. This one we are sadly returning for a refund. I again emailed them (late last night) to confirm that we still wouldn't be charged for shipping (because, seriously, NOTHING worked right), and asking for an RA number. I got a reply today that said we would not be charged for shipping and that they would fill in the RA number when they received the item.
So disappointing though. We were so excited to add her to our haunt.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Well, I am now the soon-to-be proud owner of the large skeleton dog and the black skeleton cat. Had a little trouble with the website earlier; it gave me the 13% but not the free shipping. When I called the customer service line, their computer system was dead. The lady on the phone was very apologetic as she not only couldn't see what the problem was, but she couldn't take a new order over the phone either. Grandin Road sent a new email a couple of hours ago with a different discount code (XXW90704) that seemed to work.

I also bought one of the feathered headbands. Usually those things give me a headache, but if I can't wear it, a skeleton can.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

So..I was wandering through our local At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) the other day and I came across this...







Now I'm not sure if it is the exact same as Grandin Road's, however it certainly looks like it is close...and the price I saw was $149.99


----------



## StacyN

Paint It Black said:


> StacyN, Nice job on the hag's makeover. I noticed the change to green apples too??


Yes. Until I could go shopping for green ones, I originally used the red ones I had on hand. Her basket in the movie is full of green apples --save for the one red poison apple...and I am a stickler for that kind of stuff.


----------



## StacyN

Jezebel_Boo said:


> So..I was wandering through our local At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) the other day and I came across this...
> View attachment 215183
> 
> Now I'm not sure if it is the exact same as Grandin Road's, however it certainly looks like it is close...and the price I saw was $149.99


I'm sure it is the same one. She is not exclusive to GR.


----------



## Mario Speedwagon

LurkerNDdark said:


> Well, I am now the soon-to-be proud owner of the large skeleton dog and the black skeleton cat. Had a little trouble with the website earlier; it gave me the 13% but not the free shipping. When I called the customer service line, their computer system was dead. The lady on the phone was very apologetic as she not only couldn't see what the problem was, but she couldn't take a new order over the phone either. Grandin Road sent a new email a couple of hours ago with a different discount code (XXW90704) that seemed to work.
> 
> I also bought one of the feathered headbands.  Usually those things give me a headache, but if I can't wear it, a skeleton can.


Thank you got posting that new code. I mentioned my difficulties purchasing the old hag in an earlier post. I wasn't being given free shipping. I assumed it was due to it being an oversized item. Thankfully your new code gave the free shipping without any problems at all. I really appreciate it!


----------



## booswife02

I'm sure others have posted pics of the wicked candle holder and LED red glitter candle before but thought I'd share anyway in case someone was thinking about it. 
It is 100% worth the money. It's my favorite item I've purchased this year. It's very well made. The paint job on the hands is Awesome. It even looks like real skin with lines and pores. The boney knuckles and veins are fantastic. The paint job on the fingernails isn't perfect but you can't tell unless you stare at it. 
The Red glitter LED candle is a perfect match if you're looking for a Wicked Witch Ruby Slipper look. I'm placing it by my wicked witch death certificate. I am super happy with it


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, you are so lucky to have the hag, she is marvelous. 
revenge, that's to bad your gift was broken. but cool that you got the hag.
normal like you, that is to bad about the swamp hag. she's really cool looking.
booswife, it is a very nice looking candle and holder.


----------



## kittyvibe

love the candle holder booswife


----------



## Jezebel82

NormalLikeYou said:


> You can email them - they reply on the weekends. I know this because we tried the Swamp Hag twice now. The first one came in a barely-taped beat-up box and looked like a return that was sent out to us. I emailed them saying that I didn't think it was right that we should have to pay for return shipping to exchange an item that we received in this condition. They replied to say that we wouldn't be charged shipping and that we didn't need an RA for an exchange. The replacement had issues with EVERY function. This one we are sadly returning for a refund. I again emailed them (late last night) to confirm that we still wouldn't be charged for shipping (because, seriously, NOTHING worked right), and asking for an RA number. I got a reply today that said we would not be charged for shipping and that they would fill in the RA number when they received the item.
> So disappointing though. We were so excited to add her to our haunt.


I can also confirm they don't charge for shipping a defective item back. Even so, it's really frustrating to get damaged items that are shipped so poorly. I got my replacement animated tombstone today and the box arrived open! Any packing materials that might have been on top were gone. I'm still not completely sure if I'm gonna keep it. It works so that's at least an improvement, but the bottom jaw doesn't move as much as it's supposed to. I'll probably end up keeping it because I know another replacement could be much worse, just sucks I have to even think that way. This stuff isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## [email protected]

Anybody else get excited when the 50% off email came? I was so disappointed there was no halloween


----------



## HexMe

[email protected] said:


> Anybody else get excited when the 50% off email came? I was so disappointed there was no halloween


Me too. I clicked over to GR as fast as I could and saw that NO Halloween items are on sale. Boooooooooooooo.


----------



## 22606

This year, they are pretty disappointing in general, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm not so much disappointed in product as I am in pricing. seems the same quality they put out last year is the same quality this year at almost double the price.


----------



## ZombieLion

My son LOVES Titanic last year he dressed up as a drowned titanic victim, i helped him with making his costume..... and I have been wondering what to do with it.

I just saw this: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-sebastian-vampire-kid/halloween-haven/vampires/681466

Now doesn't that look like my son? I guess I have to get him and turn the vampire into a titanic Victim


----------



## Countess No

I got an email from Grandin Road. 20% off over 100 items, ends tomorrow night at midnight.

http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...inroad.com/halloween-savings-event&redirect=y


----------



## JLWII2000

ZombieLion said:


> My son LOVES Titanic last year he dressed up as a drowned titanic victim, i helped him with making his costume..... and I have been wondering what to do with it.
> 
> I just saw this: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-sebastian-vampire-kid/halloween-haven/vampires/681466
> 
> Now doesn't that look like my son? I guess I have to get him and turn the vampire into a titanic Victim
> View attachment 216748


The sensitivity police may arrest you and say it's too soon...must have at least 150 years from the tragic event.


----------



## Countess No

30% off any item today only:

*IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS: Offer valid through 09/24/2014 at midnight Eastern Time on all regularly priced items. If multiple items are ordered, the 30% discount will be applied to the highest priced item. Discount is shown in cart and excludes taxes and postage and handling charges. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives, and is not valid on Patience Brewster products, gift cards, gift certificates, prior purchases, or replacement orders. Limit one per customer. 
To order, use Offer Code: XXW40312.


----------



## [email protected]

Countess No said:


> 30% off any item today only:
> 
> *IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS: Offer valid through 09/24/2014 at midnight Eastern Time on all regularly priced items. If multiple items are ordered, the 30% discount will be applied to the highest priced item. Discount is shown in cart and excludes taxes and postage and handling charges. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives, and is not valid on Patience Brewster products, gift cards, gift certificates, prior purchases, or replacement orders. Limit one per customer.
> To order, use Offer Code: XXW40312.


Anyone else having trouble with the Offer Code? Trying to order the werewolf rug and it just comes up regular price after I enter the promo code.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

[email protected] said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Offer Code? Trying to order the werewolf rug and it just comes up regular price after I enter the promo code.


I had the same problem. I called and they said it is "ONE PER CUSTOMER". If you use the coupon with a card it remembers the numbers and you cannot use it a second time. Or if they credited a prior purchase with the coupon code, it wont let you either you use the same card twice. Maybe your problem is different. Hope this helps! Guess I am off to buy money cards. How annoying!


----------



## Countess No

[email protected] said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Offer Code? Trying to order the werewolf rug and it just comes up regular price after I enter the promo code.


I got this in an email this morning. I wonder if it is a "unique" code that is tailored to the email address?

I would say call them and ask if you must.

I found the 30% off offer on Coupon Cabin, too, though.

http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/grandinroad/?offer=1699106

XXW40312

I just added an item to my cart and it allowed me to use the coupon.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh thank goodness, i missed that coupon and saw it last nite in my emails and thought ...d..mit i missed my chance for the werewolfs..now i dont feel so bad at all............wooo......wonder if they will do another and include the whole site or most of it.. 



HexMe said:


> Me too. I clicked over to GR as fast as I could and saw that NO Halloween items are on sale. Boooooooooooooo.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i bought this last year on sale, and i love her, i have it on my snow white table display...its a must if you do that......get the pumpkin head thats animated of the hag this year and put her on this stand, its like made for each other imo....hehehehehe




booswife02 said:


> I'm sure others have posted pics of the wicked candle holder and LED red glitter candle before but thought I'd share anyway in case someone was thinking about it.
> It is 100% worth the money. It's my favorite item I've purchased this year. It's very well made. The paint job on the hands is Awesome. It even looks like real skin with lines and pores. The boney knuckles and veins are fantastic. The paint job on the fingernails isn't perfect but you can't tell unless you stare at it.
> The Red glitter LED candle is a perfect match if you're looking for a Wicked Witch Ruby Slipper look. I'm placing it by my wicked witch death certificate. I am super happy with it


----------



## [email protected]

I ordered over the phone and got the 30% off on the werewolf rug hooray my first purchase of the year from Grandin Road!

Anyone remember if they put the 40% on right after this last year? I dont know if I should pull the trigger on the swamp hag and a werewolf using different credit cards. Think I will hedge my bets and wait as they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Hilda

I too pulled the trigger with the 30% off today and got the Werewolf Dad.
I learned my lesson last year and I waited too long for some things I wanted and they were gone by the big sales, and then they did not carry them this year. Soooooo I'm happy.
Excited to put him in shackles in my mad lab next year!!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Hilda said:



I too pulled the trigger with the 30% off today and got the Werewolf Dad.
I learned my lesson last year and I waited too long for some things I wanted and they were gone by the big sales, and then they did not carry them this year. Soooooo I'm happy.
Excited to put him in shackles in my mad lab next year!!

Click to expand...

_Looks like I'm trigger happy too!

I also ordered Wolf Dad with plans to use him as my Sleepy Hollow Fire Chief.
Maybe I'll set him up like his tail's on fire - that would really give him something to howl about!
I'm hoping he's sturdy enough to be re-dressed. I couldn't find any reviews as far as
his vocals or frame stability.









_Picture by Wendy Watson "Pueblo Fireside Tales"_


----------



## screamqueen2012

im holding out for the werewolfs... i hope i catch another sale...looks like they are selling their props good this year. i got the rug earlier this year full price and cause i have kitties.....i dont trust them sometimes...lol i put the rug over the back of my couch like a throw, ive already startled several people coming in my den....lol that rugs audio is really loud too.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombielion, seeing as he has no vampire teeth showing, he could pass for a ghost titanic victim. that does look like your son, and that was a cool idea.


----------



## ZombieLion

hallorenescene I got him he should be in tomorrow or maybe today.. i will make pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene

I would love to see pictures. I collect stuff about the titanic. I think it was a cool idea he dressed up like that. I also like that vampire family. very nice looking in a creepy way.


----------



## HexMe

I swear...the next sale that is a percentage off and free shipping I'm going to pull the trigger on what I want. I hope that's soon.


----------



## VampKat

Yeah, I caved and bought Bone Jet and the lacey skull wrap. I missed something I wanted and would be sad if I missed those, too, so I just went for it. Now. Need a sale for the Bride.....


----------



## hallorenescene

vampkat, bone jet looks like a good one to have. I kind of wish they would have brought back sunny and scare.


----------



## VampKat

I am really looking forward to getting her. I like the rock duo of Queen they have this year, too. But of the 2, Bone Jet wins for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

Is anyone else really disappointed in Grandin Road's prices and sales this year? Todays is up to 25% off I have yet to find something I want at more than 15%. By this time last year they had had a 40% off sale and the prices were much cheaper.


----------



## ironmaiden

[email protected] said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in Grandin Road's prices and sales this year? Todays is up to 25% off I have yet to find something I want at more than 15%. By this time last year they had had a 40% off sale and the prices were much cheaper.



 Totally agree. The only thing i bought was the Fire & Ice spotlight and that was ONLY because my cousin sent me a gift certificate for my birthday that covered the entire cost


----------



## Caroluna

Free shipping code: Grandin14


----------



## Hilda

I received the vampire woman standing prop a while ago (her name escapes me), but finally set her up today. I am pretty happy with her. I was afraid her dress was going to be flat and limp like so many of the 'people on a pole' props are... but there is enough material under the dress to actually make her a substantial looking prop. I love her hair. Her face is so-so. If any prop should have had red glowing eyes... it is this one. That's too bad the eyes don't glow.
I had wanted to get the Lady in Black, but they didn't carry her his year. So I bought the vampire woman. Overall, she's a nice creepy addition to the room.


----------



## RCIAG

I'd swear I'd already posted this but guess it was either in the wrong thread or I forgot to hit post. Finally bit the bullet & bought the Flying Witch.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

RCIAG said:


> I'd swear I'd already posted this but guess it was either in the wrong thread or I forgot to hit post. Finally bit the bullet & bought the Flying Witch.


I love my Grandin Road Flying Witch too! Helga.... She's one of my favorite witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like her face and hands, but other that that, what does her construction consist of. does she hang? or does she sit atop some poles which are concealed by her hanging cape?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

RCIAG said:


> I'd swear I'd already posted this but guess it was either in the wrong thread or I forgot to hit post. Finally bit the bullet & bought the Flying Witch.


Very nice! I've had my eye on that one for a few years now . . .


----------



## lanie077

Just bought the swamp hag shes on sale for 99.50 with free shipping


----------



## ZombieLion

look at this:

http://www.grandinroad.com/the-fix

I just got the headless horseman


----------



## Wickedqueen

Don't forget to use code "HHOCT14" for free shipping!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

For anyone who has the Animated Werewolf figures, are the Motion Sensors Infrared, or the old fashioned kind that requires light and shadow? I called GR and asked. The operator didn't know. So she asked a product specialist, who said she thought it was sound activated?! 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

I just bought the swamp hag and the werewolf boy! I was really wanting the Werewolf dad but he may never go on sale until after halloween so I pulled the trigger. If he does then I will have the set!


----------



## ironmaiden

Not enough of a discount IMHO even with the free shipping.

Sure miss 2011 when GR had some fantastic stuff ie Dr Shivers, Frankenstein's Monster and all that unique, decent quality Martha Stewart merchandise.

I still have the catalog from that year and what a dramatic difference now .  CVS's Headless Horseman blows GR's outta the water


----------



## hallorenescene

zombielion and wicked queen, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RCIAG

ironmaiden said:


> ...and all that unique, decent quality Martha Stewart merchandise.




I miss ALL the Martha Stewart quality stuff in general. She doesn't even do a full magazine anymore.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> I like her face and hands, but other that that, what does her construction consist of. does she hang? or does she sit atop some poles which are concealed by her hanging cape?


From what I read on the GR site she hangs from a loop on her hat.

This was a review that gives info on what she's made of:



> We were delighted when we opened this witch ... she is nearly life-size -- her head is as big as mine, her shoulder width a bit smaller than mine. Her cape and head are mounted on an extremely sturdy metal ring covered with a plastic 'shield' that holds the cape out, mimicking 'shoulders'. Her long black cape flows in the breeze beneath the shoulders. Her broom is sturdy and can be positioned well.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks rciag. she sounds cool.


----------



## lbc

Werewolf Dad is one of the items on 50% off 13 hour sale on today until midnight. Promocode 13HOUROCT


----------



## lbc

I just noticed, Werewolf Boy has been reduced to half price. I ordered him within 30 days and called to receive a price adjustment.


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

I'm so excited, my GR order is arriving on Friday! I bought the Halloween mantel skirt, 2 framed portraits (an ear and vampire teeth), the talking urn and a large hanging bat! I'm really looking forward to setting up the urn!


----------



## Zoemorgan2

Just ordered the Screamer Rocker Duo ( now 99.50), and Bone Jet (now 39.50) and got free shipping! So excited, as these are for my next Halloween party...I needed the "musical guests" for my SATURDAY NIGHT DEAD theme. They won't fit it with my theme this year.


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

I'm so tempted to order Bone Jet now that she's marked down! She's SO cute!


----------



## MummyOf5

Zoemorgan2 said:


> Just ordered the Screamer Rocker Duo ( now 99.50), and Bone Jet (now 39.50) and got free shipping! So excited, as these are for my next Halloween party...I needed the "musical guests" for my SATURDAY NIGHT DEAD theme. They won't fit it with my theme this year.


How did you get free shipping?


----------



## screamqueen2012

13 HOUR 50% SALE IS ON TODAY................heres the code i got in my email XXW88894

whew didnt miss this one, finally...got the werewolf dad and son...............im DONE!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had a little money left over before payday on Friday so checked out the sale. _Thanks everyone for posting a heads up._ Didn't bite this go around but still appreciate knowing about the sale.

The only thing I might have been interested in, the Werewolf Dad, was still more than I wanted to spend since I don't have any immediate plans for him. I also noticed the Werewolf Son was on regular sale at 50% off I guess. IMO those were the best props they had this year. Their sound and detailed looks are really nice. 

Screamqueen, glad you were able to get both of them for half off. Having the duo will make for a fantastic set up!


----------



## Zoemorgan2

MummyOf5 said:


> How did you get free shipping?


Use code Grandin14


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I did end up biting on their special 13 hour sale today. One of the items I had considered last year and this year was the Peeping Tom guy. Figured it would probably be the cheapest it will get marked down to, and it was on my wish list. Wanted to mention that the one thing I noticed after reading their shipping information is that when they have these special "limited time" sales, the shipping charges will be based on the full amount of the product. So instead of 8.00 it was 12.00 and I almost didn't pull the trigger. When GrandinRoad actually marks down the item on the site, that's when you will get the lower shipping charge. 

Based on that the Werewolf Son which was officially marked down would have shipping charges based on his reduced price. The Werewolf Father however was full price but on special time sale pricing so his shipping charges would have been based off of his full price of 229.99. Anyone confirm this for sure?


----------



## hallorenescene

anyone getting bone jet is getting a fantastic buy. 50% off and free shipping. lucky you.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spookie,
I bought the Son earlier today, and used the free ship code. So he was $99.50, no shipping. Got the Father a little later on in the day. I was charged $24 shipping for him, so he was $138.50 shipped. I considered waiting for a hard markdown on him so that I could use a free ship code, but I'm betting that the next sale will be 40% off w/ free ship, and then he'd be $137.40. So I didn't see the point in risking missing him. Now if they do 50% with free ship next, and he's still there, I might kick a little bit... lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire said:


> Spookie,
> I bought the Son earlier today, and used the free ship code. So he was $99.50, no shipping. Got the Father a little later on in the day. I was charged $24 shipping for him, so he was $138.50 shipped. I considered waiting for a hard markdown on him so that I could use a free ship code, but I'm betting that the next sale will be 40% off w/ free ship, and then he'd be $137.40. So I didn't see the point in risking missing him. Now if they do 50% with free ship next, and he's still there, I might kick a little bit... lol


Nice timing on the Son with the free ship. I tried to use the free ship code on my Peeping Tom 13-hour item but when I did it switched the pricing back to full price. The 50% off on it was more valuable in that case so went that way to buy.

I know what you mean about trying to time it right with the best discount you can get. Sometimes it works out and other times not. Been there on both sides. With your shipping on Dad at 24.00 they did base it off the full 229.00 price if you look at their table. Still $24 for a large prop like that isn't bad at the moment. I expect next year will be worse with UPS setting fees also based on dimensional measurements. I do have to say that the GR props are already boxed efficiently based on the ones I've bought from them. If the Vampire Dad goes on deep sale I might order him if he's still around. Could use another guy around the house.

Curious, has anyone else ordered the Peeping Tom from GR? The reviews on him were almost all 5 stars but I don't recall anyone here saying they ordered one.


----------



## screamqueen2012

that peeping toms just creepy as can be...glad you got him....yaaaasssss, im so glad i got the werewolves...we are having a party this friday, i really wanted them to put in a area right when you walk in my back yard, we have a nice dog area right there and i was going to put them in there with the other spirit were wolf hiding behind the fence..but oh well...im going to put that doghouse, dog blowup in there that will be stupid cute.............love me some werewolves... ive been waiting since gr came out with their video for those two boys................who didnt get the swamp witch on sale....you guys need to jump on her, i got her first thing this summer and she is just awesome...i almost want another one to but by a caudron and let them talk cajun to each other...omg she is so good...


----------



## Caroluna

screamqueen2012, was the Swamp Hag difficult to assemble and do you think the motor is loud? The reviews weren't so great, so I have been hesitant to order her even at the very reduced price.


----------



## hallorenescene

screamqueen, your party is going to be well decorated from how you describe it. you are so lucky to have gotten those werewolves. they are bad boys in a good way.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought Werewolf dad, and got free shipping. If you did not get free shipping you should complain as there was a code for it. I also ordered the swamp hag and the Werewolf boy the day before but cant have all three so I think I will return the boy when he gets here. Loved the Swamp Hag and the Werewolf Dad from the first moment I saw them so glad I got them. I also bought the Headless Horseman from CVS so my shopping is done for the year or hubby will kill me lol! Plus I am running out of storage space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

[email protected] said:


> I bought Werewolf dad, and got free shipping. If you did not get free shipping you should complain as there was a code for it. I also ordered the swamp hag and the Werewolf boy the day before but cant have all three so I think I will return the boy when he gets here. Loved the Swamp Hag and the Werewolf Dad from the first moment I saw them so glad I got them. I also bought the Headless Horseman from CVS so my shopping is done for the year or hubby will kill me lol! Plus I am running out of storage space.


Not clear but did you buy Werewolf Dad at 50% off during yesterday's 13-hour sale for something like $114 or pick him up during a different sale? Yesterday he was included in that promo along the Peeping Tom that I picked up but I could not get the free ship code work with that limited time promo. 

Sounds like you picked up some nice props this year. I love the look of the swamp witch, and that she looks like she is talking, just not a fan of her voice (it's her accent on some parts of what she says). Her dialog is decent though. Wish we had a choice of voice and sound tracks. I keep trying to squeeze out new storage space too. Rationalized that the PT head wouldn't take up much space!


----------



## 22606

'Spend $75 and get $25 toward your order' is the current promotion. The code is XXW51527. Be quick, though, as it expires tonight.

No one here has ordered the mystic candlesticks or the skeleton couple in the coffin yet, have they? I do not recall seeing pictures of those items in this thread (or elsewhere at the forum). Guess that makes me the first... I will get some up when they arrive.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> 'Spend $75 and get $25 toward your order' is the current promotion. The code is XXW51527. Be quick, though, as it expires tonight.


Thanks for sharing the discount code. Looks like I missed out on the Groundbreaker Zombie again this year. Seeing the dreaded "This product is no longer available" message. Oh well.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

My large dog skeleton arrived yesterday. Is anyone else having trouble with it staying together? The dog comes with its neck and legs dislocated so that it can fit in the box. I was able to pop the legs in, although one is pretty loose. The head, however, keeps coming loose. I can stand there supporting the head, and watch the neck joint oozing out. It's nothing that a little hot glue can't fix, but it is annoying.


----------



## Countess No

LurkerNDdark said:


> My large dog skeleton arrived yesterday. Is anyone else having trouble with it staying together? The dog comes with its neck and legs dislocated so that it can fit in the box. I was able to pop the legs in, although one is pretty loose. The head, however, keeps coming loose. I can stand there supporting the head, and watch the neck joint oozing out. It's nothing that a little hot glue can't fix, but it is annoying.


YES! My large dog skeleton is the same darn way! I love him to death, but I keep thinking that he is a broken dog because he has a bum leg. His neck seems to be ok but I haven't messed with him alot. 

His leg is definitely jacked up, though. I tried to tighten the screw connecting it to the body and it didn't help.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry to hear about the dog problems. that would be to bad. 
everyone getting the werewolves, you guys are so lucky.


----------



## [email protected]

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not clear but did you buy Werewolf Dad at 50% off during yesterday's 13-hour sale for something like $114 or pick him up during a different sale? Yesterday he was included in that promo along the Peeping Tom that I picked up but I could not get the free ship code work with that limited time promo.
> 
> Sounds like you picked up some nice props this year. I love the look of the swamp witch, and that she looks like she is talking, just not a fan of her voice (it's her accent on some parts of what she says). Her dialog is decent though. Wish we had a choice of voice and sound tracks. I keep trying to squeeze out new storage space too. Rationalized that the PT head wouldn't take up much space!


GOS, I did buy the werewolf dad at 50% off and got free shipping. I ordered him on the phone so maybe that was the difference? The PT Head is nice and small and will fit in one of your rubbermaids for sure!


----------



## screamqueen2012

yep, he falls apart easy...either hot glue him or just prop him up easy...



LurkerNDdark said:


> My large dog skeleton arrived yesterday. Is anyone else having trouble with it staying together? The dog comes with its neck and legs dislocated so that it can fit in the box. I was able to pop the legs in, although one is pretty loose. The head, however, keeps coming loose. I can stand there supporting the head, and watch the neck joint oozing out. It's nothing that a little hot glue can't fix, but it is annoying.


----------



## screamqueen2012

really free shipping that was 32.00 to ship him.............did anyone buy the hag yesterday and get her 25 less than the 99.........did they apply that to a sale price....i get emails sometimes and sometimes i get them late or dont get them, i missed that....i would have bought another hag for 75..........
they are getting rid of stuff now, be worth watching everyday to see what they do next....



[email protected] said:


> GOS, I did buy the werewolf dad at 50% off and got free shipping. I ordered him on the phone so maybe that was the difference? The PT Head is nice and small and will fit in one of your rubbermaids for sure!


----------



## screamqueen2012

listen grandin roads really good at replacing broken things, call them, they may as they have done, will just send you another dog and you keep that one...id call them..........




Countess No said:


> YES! My large dog skeleton is the same darn way! I love him to death, but I keep thinking that he is a broken dog because he has a bum leg. His neck seems to be ok but I haven't messed with him alot.
> 
> His leg is definitely jacked up, though. I tried to tighten the screw connecting it to the body and it didn't help.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

I tried to put another werewolf boy in my cart yesterday, using the $25 off code, and it wouldn't work. Then I checked the fine print, and it said the discount would not apply to "The Fix" specials. So nope, I don't think you could have used it on the Hag.

I just got another code, XXW77260, for 20% off sitewide, and that won't work on the Fix items, either. 



screamqueen2012 said:


> really free shipping that was 32.00 to ship him.............did anyone buy the hag yesterday and get her 25 less than the 99.........did they apply that to a sale price....i get emails sometimes and sometimes i get them late or dont get them, i missed that....i would have bought another hag for 75..........
> they are getting rid of stuff now, be worth watching everyday to see what they do next....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just spent a frustrating call to GrandinRoad to inquire how their Weekly Fix Deals ran, like do they put new items up on Sunday or Monday?...a manager was asked but they didn't know either. I told him I wanted to know when the last day an item under this Area would be featured so I could order something before the next week's items were put up. Still couldn't get a definite answer other than keep checking back. Duh! Their sales always have an expiration date and I'm pretty sure someone there knows when the Weekly Fix Deals run thru. _If anyone else calls to find out and gets an answer, please share._ I believe this is new marketing for this year.

If the same props are being offered tomorrow, I will order the Werewolf Son. Didn't think I had a place in our yard for him but as I was leaving the house today looked back at our side metal gate near our front porch and thought...werewolf behind bars! The son is 4-1/2 feet tall and after checking where he would stand against the gate, it turns out his head would be below the top decorative rail area so he would be completely visible through the bars. Dad would be too big and get cut off visually so hoping the Son is still available tomorrow. Might even do a crate facade around the gate area to further the look. That would definitely work for a carnival/circus theme.


I should mention that they apparently will have some sort of Columbus Day sale coming up, 20% off I think he said. Maybe that's the code Velvet Vampire shared in the above post? I am one of those that use to get emails from them, they say they are still being sent, but they never show up and neither they nor I can figure out why.

Oh, and I noticed they have started adding halloween items to the Outlet area. No big price breaks yet, but you never know when something will pop in there. Nice if some items from last year would appear, like Lady in Black...


----------



## hallorenescene

I use to get all the sale adds, but now I never get any. so I signed up again, but still I don't get any. I live precariously through this thread and you guys. thanks.


----------



## lanie077

I am so frustrated, I have now ordered 4 animated props and not one of them has worked. So tired of taking apart, reboxing and shipping. One prop has been replaced 3 times and still can't get one to work. Will not be ordering a new one, I am done. It is boxed up and ready to be returned again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lanie, I'd be fed up too. I had one prop from GR that I had to returned, Stone Man from a few years ago because his latex nose was smashed and stayed that way. The replacement one was fine. I hate repacking items and shipping so fortunately haven't had any more problems. What props did you order that you had to return?


----------



## lanie077

I have tried 3 of the busts, I'm on my 2nd hag the werewolf dad and the snow white witch. I'm waiting for replacements for all except the busts. If 3 of them didn't work I am not trying again.


----------



## GhostGal

lanie077 said:


> I am so frustrated, I have now ordered 4 animated props and not one of them has worked. So tired of taking apart, reboxing and shipping. One prop has been replaced 3 times and still can't get one to work. Will not be ordering a new one, I am done. It is boxed up and ready to be returned again.


I had a similar problem with Venetian Victoria; one of the plastic connectors for her stand broke. When I called and asked if they could send a replacement connector, customer service said I had to send the whole prop back because they don't have any spare parts! So they sent me a replacement, but one of the metal pipes was flattened at one end, making it impossible to assemble. It looked like a store return that was shipped back out. Not wanting to send another Victoria back, I made my own stand for her. I wish they would check things before shipping them out, or at least keep replacement parts on hand.


----------



## VampKat

Yeah, I ordered her when she was marked down the first time, but not that much! LOL. She's awesome though. She's sitting in my living room as we speak. I did however order the Bride last night. Can't freaking wait to get her. Free shipping & she's half price.
Edit: Referring to Bone Jet being on sale. Didn't quote the OP apparently....


----------



## LurkerNDdark

GhostGal said:


> I had a similar problem with Venetian Victoria; one of the plastic connectors for her stand broke. When I called and asked if they could send a replacement connector, customer service said I had to send the whole prop back because they don't have any spare parts! So they sent me a replacement, but one of the metal pipes was flattened at one end, making it impossible to assemble. It looked like a store return that was shipped back out. Not wanting to send another Victoria back, I made my own stand for her. I wish they would check things before shipping them out, or at least keep replacement parts on hand.



I had a similar problem with Helga last year. She was missing the bottom connector that holds the center pipe and the four stand pieces. No spare parts available; the only thing that I could do was return her. Since the pipe was too small to fit over a garden stake so that I could at least stick her in the lawn, I had to pack her up and cart her to the UPS store. By that time, she was out of stock. I got a refund, but I would rather have had Helga.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well my Peeping Tom head will be delivered on Friday. I'll post a photo when he arrives. Still thinking about the Werewolf Son....


----------



## hallorenescene

I've had great luck with Helga, Vincent, venetian Victoria, stone man, serena, and a sit up vampire in a coffin. I love them all. but I did get titania at the end of Halloween in 2012, I didn't put her up till 2013. she was awesome, she worked about 10 minutes, and then she quit talking. she just makes clacking noises. it'd been a year since I got her, so I figure no return. she is still a cool looking prop. but she sure was awesome when she worked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Titania? Do you mean Gitania? A gypsy fortune teller? I seem to recall a fortune teller you had set up downstairs, almost picture her near the doorway...or just dreamt it. Think I either saw your photos or a video maybe. 

I'm also not good about always unpacking the props and trying them out especially if they are bought close to halloween or after when things are getting packed away anyway. I think you're right that it's probably too late to do anything about her. Doesn't it just make you wish you had electronics skills to just fix stuff like that. Hubby will solder and try tracking down wiring problems so sometimes we get things working again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> They are my WEREWOLVES!!!! I wasn't about to miss out on them. Last year I waited way to long to order and missed getting some of the hottest selling items. Some which are NOT available this year.
> 
> The product is amazing. There hands and feet are made of heavier plastic and the face is made of vinyl material. Nice attention to detail. My hand has some paint spill (You will notice it in the photo, as it looks like it dripped still wet).. Grrrrr.... LOVE the eyes. They are green and when on they light up yellow. The little boy has such a cute little growl compared to dads... His is a bit more fierce. And he is a lot larger then I thought too. The dad is almost 61/2" tall. In person he looks much taller then that. Same wire frame as all the others. They both have sensor, on and off choice, as well as sound control. The sensors are built into there shirts so they work amazingly well when you walk by them. There clothes are fairly thin and I need to figure out how to beef them up. I am very VERY happy with them. Minus the paint problem. I have bought quite a few animatronics... but LOVE these. They scared everyone last night because I kept them up... I never laughed so much. Great Purchase and I recommend 100%. They look great in the day but even more amazing and super creepy at night!!!! They will fit so well in my graveyard!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the pics!  I am soooooo super excited for Halloween now!



Thank you again for these photos of your werewolves @@FunnyFreckledFrog. I had to look back a bit to find them but remembered them being posted here and wanted to show DH them. After seeing them again I was sold and we ordered the Son while he was still 50% off. Now I can't wait to get him. I'm thinking my zombie/mutant farmer family will have him as sort of a pet wolf. Had to find some way to incorporate him!


----------



## hallorenescene

you're right gos, it was gitania, and I did have her set up right by the door when you walked in. she is really a cool looking prop. she has a bird on her shoulder she is supposed to interacts with. I took her to work and had our maintenance man look at her, but he said it was in her module and he wasn't good with that. so she's just for looks now. even if I had taken her out of the box and tried her, I probably wouldn't have caught it because she worked for 10 minutes so I would have put her away for the next year to pull her out and then she wouldn't have worked. it was pretty disappointing. 

those werewolves look even more amazing in these photos than in the magazine. anyone who gets them is sure lucky. this is a cool step in a different direction.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo do you have a pic of her? I would love to see her.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry, it's not a real good picture. I think the storyteller witch that grandon road is selling and is sitting in a chair reading has a very similar face.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well the Fix Weekly Sale items stayed up through Sunday, although it's 11:45 pm PT and the site is now down for updating, so a bit short of midnight here on the West Coast. Wonder what the new Fix items will be.


----------



## ZombieLion

my 1 year old does not like the swamp hag... but my cat does ( i love her!!!)


----------



## printersdevil

Love the swamp hag. 

Hallo there was no picture.

What is Fix Weekly Sale?


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I see a picture. I don't know then. go to my profile page, then go to my album where it says more, then go to black and white, then go to the last page. there is a picture of her there. sorry for all the trouble.
zombie lion, I like the hag too. I like her a lot. sweet kitty found her home. lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw my Werewolf Son has been shipped today when I checked GR's Order Status page and am sure I will get my "shipped" email tonight. No date yet given for delivery but I did find it interesting that the Werewolf was being shipped out of Arizona. I believe Grandinroad's warehouse is in Ohio. 

This made me wonder if the Werewolf props are manufactured by ScaryPeeper.com who makes the Peeping Tom guys (guy in hoodie, which I also ordered from GR and is being delivered on Friday this week, and a clown version of the peeper) and being drop shipped from their warehouse. I couldn't find a corporate location for ScaryPeeper to possibly confirm my suspicions. If you check ScaryPepper's website and their Facebook page you'll see that they also have listed the Werewolf rug that GrandinRoad is selling and seemed delighted that GR had put up a video of it. So I'm thinking short jump to think the Dad and Son Werewolves come from them too. I think the Dad and Son are exclusives to GR this year.

Anyone who has the rug or dad/son props notice a manufacturer name on them?


----------



## ironmaiden

Lucky you!! What a beautiful cat!!














ZombieLion said:


> my 1 year old does not like the swamp hag... but my cat does ( i love her!!!)
> View attachment 223176


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Grandin Road 25% off and free shipping today! XXW56324.

I bought the Zombie dog which happens to be half price today ($34.50) but the code only works for free shipping. The Weekly Fix items won't get an additional 25% unfortunately. I ordered the flying witch last week too. Apparently GR has had the USPS take over deliveries so of course, instead of getting my witch in 2 days as I have in the past, I have to wait over a week. Thanks GR!


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

My first GR order showed up yesterday! I got the mantle skirt and 2 framed pictures (vampire teeth and human ear). I loved it all! The mantle skirt really is a statement piece and its well made. I also got my hands on a catalog (I'm new to GR) and wow - its amazing! I'm so sad I missed out on a bunch of items I never knew existed b/c I hadn't seen them online: Pose n play skeleton, chrome skeleton and a few of the full-sized characters....can't wait for next year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WednesdayAddams I'm not sure who decides if UPS delivers the full route, UPS or GrandinRoad. I ordered the ScaryPeeper head and it is due to arrive on Friday via UPS SurePost, which we know means last leg by USPS. A day or two after ordering that prop we ordered the Werewolf Son and he is arriving via UPS on Thursday, the day before the head. 

Both props were from The Fix Weekly Deals (which apparently doesn't change every week since it's still the same deals as last week) so we got the same 50% off discount on them. Interestingly my shipping on the head was based on the full retail price of the Peeper and came to $12, but the shipping charge on the Larger werewolf son was $17 and calculated on the 50% discounted value not the full retail. So I kind of paid more for the lightweight Peeper head to be delivered by the Post Office and the bigger bulkier werewolf prop I got a break on shipping and it arrives faster via UPS. 

So I'm very confused how they are setting these up for pricing and delivery. At this point so close to Halloween I'm just happy they were in stock and shipping and hopefully everything will be OK with them. The head is static and the werewolf has the animation but I guess both could have an issue. I've only had a problem once before so hoping my luck so late in the season holds out. 

MsSpookyBoo so glad you are happy with your first order from them. They do carry a nice product line.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Thought I would share my **SWINGIN SWAMP" Pics with you guys (wasn't sure were else to post). She is a *HUGE HIT* with my neighbors... If you get a chance to buy the Swamp Hag! DO IT!!!! I highly recommend her.  She is amazingly creepish under a Fire & Ice green spot light.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ghost of spookie said:


> thank you again for these photos of your werewolves @@funnyfreckledfrog. I had to look back a bit to find them but remembered them being posted here and wanted to show dh them. After seeing them again i was sold and we ordered the son while he was still 50% off. Now i can't wait to get him. I'm thinking my zombie/mutant farmer family will have him as sort of a pet wolf. Had to find some way to incorporate him!


Welcome  I'm glad you guys enjoyed the pics.


----------



## ooojen

Ok, FunnyFreckledFrog, you did it. Your _excellent_ pictures gave me the push I needed. I've been wavering on the Swamp Hag, but if she's still on sale, it's time for me to act!


----------



## ooojen

Nope, she's $169. So it goes.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ooojen said:


> Ok, FunnyFreckledFrog, you did it. Your _excellent_ pictures gave me the push I needed. I've been wavering on the Swamp Hag, but if she's still on sale, it's time for me to act!


I THINK YOU WOULD ABSOLUTELY LOVE HER! Thanks for the nice comments.  Just wanted to let you know I have a coupon code for 25% off plus FREE standard shipping. It comes out to about $126.75... That's about what I paid at the $99.50 deal with shipping.  I just want to give all my fellow haunters a heads up: THERE ARE ONLY 20 LEFT INSTOCK. After that they are Sold Out! Grab yours while you can. 

COUPON CODE: XXW56324


----------



## ZombieLion

I LOVE my hag too...

FunnyFreckledFrog, you need to enter that picture and video into their spooky decor contest... !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FunnyFreckledFrog, I really love your set up. What a great group of props you have. And if I had any more funds left to spend on another big prop, your photo would get me to plunk some down on her. 

So I see, _just after I commented _that they apparently don't change their "weekly Fix" on a weekly basis, that today there's a new set of items listed. LOL.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ZombieLion said:


> I LOVE my hag too...
> 
> FunnyFreckledFrog, you need to enter that picture and video into their spooky decor contest... !


Thanks so much ZombieLion.... I did enter the contest. we will see what happens. On my first post I loaded the wrong photo. hope it doesn't count me out.  She is such a fun piece.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> FunnyFreckledFrog, I really love your set up. What a great group of props you have. And if I had any more funds left to spend on another big prop, your photo would get me to plunk some down on her.
> 
> So I see just after I commented that they apparently don't change their weekly Fix on a weekly basis, I see that today there's a new set of items listed. LOL.


Thanks so much Ghost Of Spookie. I sincerely appreciate your comments. I got really lucky this year, and should sure count my blessings. I love all my new props..


----------



## ZombieLion

I think you can enter each day so yeah I would bomb them lol


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ZombieLion said:


> I think you can enter each day so yeah I would bomb them lol


Today is the last day... Upsets me a bit as we just got our yard together. I wish they would have had the contest run all of October.  Half there stuff took me weeks to get and then some were damaged. Goodness.


----------



## ooojen

Done! Thanks for the Coupon Code, FunnyFreckledFrog.


----------



## ZombieLion

if you think the other picture is way better I would just place it on their Facebook page..... and said you uploaded the wrong picture (cant hurt right)


----------



## screamqueen2012

wooooooooooooooooooo baby girl.... you got TWO HAGS.....you rock on ....im going to go try to get another one i knew she needed a sister with her...awesome set up




FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thought I would share my **SWINGIN SWAMP" Pics with you guys (wasn't sure were else to post). She is a *HUGE HIT* with my neighbors... If you get a chance to buy the Swamp Hag! DO IT!!!! I highly recommend her.  She is amazingly creepish under a Fire & Ice green spot light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223431
> 
> 
> View attachment 223432
> 
> 
> View attachment 223433
> 
> 
> View attachment 223435


----------



## screamqueen2012

i did it, her twins coming to stay.....


----------



## booswife02

I used the 25% and free shipping promo code. I got the lion head door knocker and the animated witches spell book. Total including shipping for both items $39.75. Super happy with that price!


----------



## VampKat

I love your hags! Maybe next year if they bring her back..... If only there were more money!


----------



## 22606

As promised, photos:


----------



## Death Trail

I am wanting the Swamp Hag so bad and she's only $126 with free shipping for a few more days. My question though is how long does shipping on something like this take? I'm in Illinois and I have a big party Sat the 25th. Think it would get here in time?


----------



## ooojen

Death Trail -- I'm in the same situation, with a time crunch for our party. I went ahead and ordered yesterday. My confirmation email says the hag is in stock and will ship standard shipping. Their site says that should take 3 to 7 business days. I don't know where their warehouses are, but they do a lot of their business out of the Midwest, (Ohio) so I think you'd have a very good chance of getting her in time.


----------



## Death Trail

ooojen said:


> Death Trail -- I'm in the same situation, with a time crunch for our party. I went ahead and ordered yesterday. My confirmation email says the hag is in stock and will ship standard shipping. Their site says that should take 3 to 7 business days. I don't know where their warehouses are, but they do a lot of their business out of the Midwest, (Ohio) so I think you'd have a very good chance of getting her in time.


Thanks for the quick reply! 

I ordered the Swamp Hag this morning. My wife was cringing because I just bought 3 CVS props yesterday. I got the Headless Horseman, The Reaper and the small Butler Prop, the CVS worker thought I was cute and gave me her 30% off my entire order discount lol, saved me $48 bucks, got all 3 for $120 bucks! So with those and this new Swamp Hag, it should be a nice set-up this year. 

I have a very spooky tree in the far back corner of my back-yard, so it should be great for the Swamp Hag or the Headless Horseman's Lair. Thinking of decor for around them now, I have fake corn stalks too so they all with be great additions to my haunt this year. I think the Swamp Hag will scare the crap out of my little Nephews lol, Probably a swampy graveyard for the Hag and put the Headless Horseman around my cvorn and barn scene / silo set-ups. I bought the cardboard display from Spirit a few years ago, going on 3 years of use now and still looks really good.


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

Thanks for the photos, Garthgoyle! Arrrr I knew I should have purchased the coffin couple when I had a chance! It appears to be all sold out now....It looks beautiful, way better than the catalog photo! Next year...


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

It appears the witch hag is sold out (its unavailable on the website)...I really want the ghostly bride but my husband says its "too creepy"...shouldn't it be the other way around with ME saying that?! 
I've got a bat and the talking urn on the way from GR, should be delivered tomorrow! I'm so excited.


----------



## Death Trail

Boy am I glad I pulled the trigger this morning and bought the Swamp Hag, She's all sold out now.


----------



## screamqueen2012

death trail, you should get her in a few days, i get my stuff from gr in about four days, im southeast area....you are going to love HER....BEST EVER ...lol...i bought the haunted animated tree to go with her from haunted props this summer, they just went together so well.......haunted props has her too but i doubt they will discount.......i had to think whether to get another hag, gr wouldnt have dropped her less than 50 off and then to ship so this weeks 25 percent off with free ship she really was the same price, so no sense waiting...you will love her..............dollar tree had or has alot of fall cat tails and color weed like flower bunches, i am making small arrangements to spike around her............good going


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

screamqueen2012 said:


> i did it, her twins coming to stay.....


Yahoo! That's awesome! Good Purchase.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

ooojen said:


> Done! Thanks for the Coupon Code, FunnyFreckledFrog.


YAHOO! You won't regret it! ?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

My "Duck DieNasty" Theme! Includes the Grandin Road Sharp Dressed Skeleton, Disfigured Duck, Crows and Some Skeleton Dogs! It has been a huge hit with the kids! High quality products. Love all of them! Can someone message me or guide me in the right direction on how to make a post just for my Cemetery? I would greatly appreciate it as I am very new to all of this.  Thanks! Enjoy....


----------



## booswife02

FFF that looks fantastic and original! Love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG that is so funny FFF! I absolutely love the Duck Die Nasty theme and sign. I am not a fan of Duck Dynasty and personally wouldn't buy their products or those parodying them, but what you've created is just so funny I love it. I do have to confess picking up two DD ducks on deep sale over the summer to alter and use in one of my themes so guess I can't say I wouldn't buy any. Nice job on affixing those beards to the skeletons. They have a "natural" look to them. LOL.


as to starting a new thread for your cemetary, go back to the General Forum if that's where you want the thread to appear under and up near the top before the threads appear, there's a orange button to Add New Thread. You will have to create a title so think about it before saving the post. If you need to make a change to the title, use Advanced Edit--sometimes you can change it before it becomes written in stone I think but the window is really short so best to be sure you've typed what you want people to see as your title (and correct any typos) before hitting the Save button.


----------



## Paint It Black

I can see why the kids love your display, FFF. So well done! Very very funny.


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Flying Witch. I'll post the pics later but I gotta say I really do like her.

Her head & hands are foam, her "hunch" is formed black plastic with a wire under her for support & her eyes blink. I can't say I'm fond of the blinking lights in the eyes but it'll do for now. She's got a fairly thick black cord for hanging that goes through her felt hat. The hat is just felt & glued on to her head. Her "clothes" are basically creepy cloth over your typical polyester black fabric.

I think I'll take her hat off & stuff something in the hat to keep it upright then glue it back on in a slightly different position. The position it's in now makes it flop down too far over her eyes. The broom comes in 2 pieces, her hands have a piece of pvc in them & the front & back of the broom slide on. 

She's so much better than I'd expected.

For those looking for the Swamp Hag, you can find her on Amazon from Morris Props (though not at $126). But if you have Prime it's not a bad price.
http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Animated-Rising-Halloween-Prop-5/dp/B00MFZ7UZQ

Halloween Asylum has her too.
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/swamp-hag-animated-prop.html


----------



## Death Trail

screamqueen2012 said:


> death trail, you should get her in a few days, i get my stuff from gr in about four days, im southeast area....you are going to love HER....BEST EVER ...lol...i bought the haunted animated tree to go with her from haunted props this summer, they just went together so well.......haunted props has her too but i doubt they will discount.......i had to think whether to get another hag, gr wouldnt have dropped her less than 50 off and then to ship so this weeks 25 percent off with free ship she really was the same price, so no sense waiting...you will love her..............dollar tree had or has alot of fall cat tails and color weed like flower bunches, i am making small arrangements to spike around her............good going


Thanks, I am hoping so. How long does it normally take before you get shipping notification? I received my order confirmation e-mail this morning saying it was received and would be shipped soon. I will check out Dollar Tree and try to find some cat tails, that would look great in the set-up! Thanks for the idea! I am excited to get her, I can't wait!


----------



## groundskeeper

I ordered my Swamp hag last Friday and it just arrived today!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG that is so funny FFF! I absolutely love the Duck Die Nasty theme and sign. I am not a fan of Duck Dynasty and personally wouldn't buy their products or those parodying them, but what you've created is just so funny I love it. I do have to confess picking up two DD ducks on deep sale over the summer to alter and use in one of my themes so guess I can't say I wouldn't buy any. Nice job on affixing those beards to the skeletons. They have a "natural" look to them. LOL.
> 
> 
> as to starting a new thread for your cemetary, go back to the General Forum if that's where you want the thread to appear under and up near the top before the threads appear, there's a orange button to Add New Thread. You will have to create a title so think about it before saving the post. If you need to make a change to the title, use Advanced Edit--sometimes you can change it before it becomes written in stone I think but the window is really short so best to be sure you've typed what you want people to see as your title (and correct any typos) before hitting the Save button.


You guys are sooooo awesome! Way to make a girls day!  I don't really watch Duck Dynasty either but after I had a ton of trick or treaters last year dressing in it. I knew it would be a huge hit! When Grandin Road sold the sharp dressed skeleton it sealed the deal. Haha. I'm super happy with how it turned out! And the beards are so much funnier in person. Love that you guys love it! Happy Halloween! 

P.s. THANKS A BUNCH!!! for the info on making my own post. I am going see if I can create it.


----------



## hallorenescene

funny freckled frog, the hag looks great, and your setting is fabulous. good luck on the contest.
garth, those candle holders and the coffin couple are awesome looking.
fff, I may not be a duck dynasty fan, but I love your set up. and that sign that says....duck die nasty is a hoot.


----------



## Death Trail

I received shipping notification late last night, the Swamp Hag is already in Illinois and scheduled to be delivered THIS FRIDAY...yah tomorrow~!! WOOOHOOO! Grandin Road is my new favorite place, this gives me ample time to set her up and make her surroundings spooky.

I figure i'm going to order at least 1 prop like this every year at this time, might go for the Werewolfs next year! Shipping is very fast to my location too so this place works out perfect for me! I cannot believe I never knew about this place before! 

Are there any other awesome stores like this with great savings, I don;t think I'll buy any lifesize props from Spirit ever, they are way overpriced compared to Grandin Road!! This totally pumped me up for this decorating, and I needed it as I have a ton of decor to set up by Saturday the 25th! I'm so ready to get off work and start more decorating!


----------



## ooojen

Yay! Glad it's working out for you, Death Trail! Victorian Trading Company has a couple life-sized props that people here have been happy with. I have been happy with the couple things I've ordered from them, but I don't have any of their large props so I can't say from personal experience.
Be aware that Grandin Road does periodically change their offerings, even discontinuing items that seem popular. If you love something and can eek it into the budget, it's a good idea to go ahead and move on it.

I just got shipping notification on my hag this AM, too. Mine's due in on Saturday, which should also be plenty of time...sort of. If I can find some minions to help with setup for the upcoming party.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Death Trail, glad to hear you will have your prop so soon. I'm across country from their warehouse so it takes me longer to get my purchases. 

Curious if you would consider GR hag's a good price if you were paying retail for it? GR only does a few 50% off sales or 20-25% off with Free Ship sales right before halloween. Sometimes not everything is at that price so it's hit or miss it will be something you like. Spirit Halloween offers 20% off item throughout the season, a 20% off everything sale, and the day after halloween everything is 50% off. I have always tried to go the day after to Spirit and I've bought quite a number of my large props from them during the day-after sale--jumping spider, John Does, etc. It's been a great way to add to my halloween large prop inventory. I have a store within driving distance so shipping for me is never an issue and I don't follow the online sales as a result. I did hear this year you could order in the store and have it shipped there for no extra charge. In general the merchandise between the two is somewhat different as far as the props go. Some of the smaller items are the same like the Fire & Ice spotlights, wilting rose prop, etc. Too bad you missed out on GrandinRoad's haunting ladies from a few years ago. They had a larger collection that also included Venetian Victoria and Helga which were sold this year still; the others were of similar design. Very beautiful and popular with a lot of people here, myself included.

My Wereeolf Son is being delivered today by UPS. And a first ever thing happened or will happen today. My order for the Peeping Tom head which was suppose to be delivered on Friday by UPS SurePost...or in other words the Post Office,... is being delivered today instead by UPS. Here's the message I saw when I logged onto UPS this a.m. to check onto my packages:

10/16/2014 4:51 A.M. We'll be in your area and will deliver your UPS SurePost package instead of the post office.

Wow, never had that happen and delighted to be getting both today and not having to wait around tomorrow for the second one. Very happy about this surprise.


----------



## jdubbya

I wasn't going to buy anything else this year but seeing the 25% off and free shipping got me to spring for the large skeleton dog. I won't even use it this year but I liked it from the get go and figured this was too good a deal to pass on. It will come in handy, I'm sure.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

****************** YAHOO!!!!!! **************** (Jumping Up & Down)

We have been selected in the **TOP 10** Halloween Spooky Décor Challenge by Grandin Road. This is so exciting as we have been trying to be selected for the last 3 years. PLEASE, PLEASE, Pretty Please help us get the votes we need. Each email address can vote once a day. Please share with your friends and friends of friends and all your family. It would be greatly appreciated. Makes all our hard work worth the effort. That is if you like it! 

Our Halloween ENTRY Is the: "Duck DieNasty" Theme Under George L.

Please VOTE Here: 
http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinR...facebook-_-spookydecor-_-reminder-_-10/14/142

****************************** YAHOO!!!!!!!!!! ***********************************


----------



## ChrisW

Great idea! 

You bet I'll vote for you!


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

Voted!! 
This is TOO awesome! I love the sign! 
Someone has probably asked you this before, but where did you get the tombstones?! 
Good luck I hope you win!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

MsSpookyBoo said:


> Voted!!
> This is TOO awesome! I love the sign!
> Someone has probably asked you this before, but where did you get the tombstones?!
> Good luck I hope you win!


Thanks so Much MsSpookyBoo and ChrisW!  I get my tombstones from Grandin Road, Home Depot, Spirit Halloween, Improvements Catalog and we made a few of our own this year. I had an elderly couple give me some funny tombstone names on a paper last year and thank me for all the hard work in the yard. They just love it! So this year we made a few with what they chose in names to show our appreciation to our visitors.  It has been a lot of fun. But most of mine are Grandin Road. The other side of our yard has probably 30 Tombstones in it. I can post a pic of it if you like.  They are super high quality and last FOREVER! They are all made of Resin so it takes quite a bit of room to store... other then that they are worth every dollar. The foam ones here don't last. We get way to much wind. And I was sick and tired of chasing them. Haha. I love all of them sooooo much!


----------



## Amnesia_Radio

Hi I'm new to this forum and wanted to see if anyone else's werewolf boy only howls for a split second? I set him up last night and looks amazing, but as soon as he throws his head back and starts to howl, his eyes turn off, the howl stops, then several seconds later his head lowers back down. I also got the dad, and his howl seems to be a full howl that lasts a while.

If there is something wrong with the boy, I'd hate to send him back this close to halloween for a replacement. Does anyone know a trick to get it to work right? assuming his howl is suppose to last longer than 1 second.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

My Werewolf Dad was doing the same thing. I fiddled with him, but could not get him fixed. I called GR, and they charged my card for a new one (at my original sale price), and am sending me the replacement by 2nd Day Shipping. I've already got the first one on the way back to GR for a credit. And my new one will be delivered tomorrow.

I'd suggest you call them ASAP to see what they can do for you. Hopefully, they can get you a working one in time. 



Amnesia_Radio said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and wanted to see if anyone else's werewolf boy only howls for a split second? I set him up last night and looks amazing, but as soon as he throws his head back and starts to howl, his eyes turn off, the howl stops, then several seconds later his head lowers back down. I also got the dad, and his howl seems to be a full howl that lasts a while.
> 
> If there is something wrong with the boy, I'd hate to send him back this close to halloween for a replacement. Does anyone know a trick to get it to work right? assuming his howl is suppose to last longer than 1 second.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just got my Peeping Tom head and Werewolf Son but won't be able to set the Son up until a little bit later but will let you know about his howl. On the GR video it sounds like he does a full howl though and that's what I'm expecting. Don't recall anyone else who ordered and received already, saying anything to the contrary. I want to get him set up by the time DH comes home from work so I can surprise him with it.

My Peeping Tom's shipping box was one of those cheap, flimsy, brown cardboard boxes that I think mfgrs send to retail stores packed within a stronger mailing box, meant to take the prop out of and displayed without a box. The box arrived dented and pretty mangled but thankfully he is a vinyl mask so no permanent denting or such like I would expect if he was a foam latex head. The painting job on him is OK, not perfect but pretty decent. I hung him on a window outside and will come back and post a few photos. I'm pleased I decided to get him and GR's 50% sale is still the best pricing I've seen on him. 

The Werewolf Son was packed in one of GR super sturdy boxes and is quite heavy. Guess this is mostly the motor's weight. His hand and feet painting are decent. A little bit of maybe runny gray paint, like shown in another poster's photos, is visible. Not too noticeable though. 

I took photos as I unpacked him as these multiple-part props can be challenging to repack from memory later. Right now I'm disappointed in Werewolf Son's head. His ears are laying funny, maybe due to how he was packed or maybe due to how his fur was glued. One ear is definitely weird sticking out and the other is really flat against his head. His face is kind of collapsed in parts. I won't know until I spend a little time unpacking and assembling him whether or not he can be adjusted. His face is a thin-ish mask with space underneath it, then there's the frame for the head, so it might be possible to add some stuffing to push out some of the features. Sadly out of the box he's not as good as I had hoped but if the above can be adjusted and he works, I won't be returning him. Let's see if he works and howls properly before looking at the head issues. He is a nice, solid prop from what I can tell. Took some pics and will post those as well.


----------



## ooojen

I got the Peeping Tom during the summer. I like him in every respect except the eye irises, which are cheapish-looking stickers. They want to peel up at the edges. I can tell I'm going to have to put in some other eyes eventually. Other than that, he's most excellently disturbing looking. I intend to put him outside the main bathroom window during our party.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

After a rather quick set up, I'm happy to report that I have a Howling Werewolf Son! He works fine in the On mode & the Sensor mode, so I'll use him tonight as a guarddog/werewolf to tell me when my husband enters the house and is starting to climb the stairs. He won't be home until around 7pm so might get a surprise in the dark. The glowing eyes will be cool.

I think I'm going to look for a nice metal "Beware of Dog" sign at the hardware store to put on the outside of our metal gate and place the Werewolf on the other side of the gate. 

BTW @@Amnesia _Radio, were you careful when you connected the small 3-wire cables together? The fact that you got some sound makes me wonder if therein could lie your problem. Double check and see if how it was connected ends up with all 3 colored wires matching all the way down. If the connector allows you to plug it together and not automatically match, then only the middle wire would be similarly color coded and giving you power to only one aspect of the animation. Of course the head's red and black cables should be color matched too. If you need to rotate the 3-wire connector to get all the wires color coded the same, be careful not to lift that little locking tab up too much or it could snap off. I hope your problem with your Werewolf Son is as simple as that. The instructions were pretty decent but I noticed it DID NOT mention keeping the colored wires uniform throughout the cabling. People who work with electronics would automatically attach it that way without a second thought and they simply forgot to mention that step when doing the instructions.


So I played with my Werewolf Son's hair/fur a bit, messing it up, and the ears blend in to the head better now. One ear definitely has extra fur fabric that either needs a trim or re-gluing. His head tilts back when he howls and lowers but I'm not seeing much movement in the mouth opening when he howls. Should I? *What is everyone's experience on this aspect?* I'll have to watch the GR video of the werewolves again and compare to mine. 

Have I mentioned yet that I absolutely LOVE him?!! Great that he has a volume control too. Hope everyone who is having an issue with theirs gets a working werewolf. He's definitely a keeper and I'd recommend him and I guess his Dad as well. If Dad returns next year, I'm pretty sure I will pick him up then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wanted to mention that with my Werewolf came a GR thank you card for free standard shipping. So check your boxes before tossing.


----------



## RCIAG

Mine was attached to the outside of the box with the packing slip.


----------



## Death Trail

Does anyone have the animated spell book? If so how do you like it? IS it cheap plastic looking or decent painted?


----------



## ooojen

Death Trail said:


> Does anyone have the animated spell book? If so how do you like it? IS it cheap plastic looking or decent painted?


I'm a little fussy about that stuff. Granted, I have a couple blatantly cheesy props just for fun, but that's a different category than the ones that try and don't quite make it. I got the animated spell book a couple years ago, and I haven't displayed it yet. I keep intending to re-do the cover, but I haven't gotten to it. To me, it very much looks like what it is-- plastic with gold-painted highlights. The sensor works well, and I think the book could look great with some tweaking, but I'm not really thrilled with the look as is.

Maybe if you have the right lighting, and people can't get real close, it could be just fine.


----------



## ironmaiden

Death Trail said:


> Does anyone have the animated spell book? If so how do you like it? IS it cheap plastic looking or decent painted?



I had the Spellbook that was sold at Spirit, I bought it 2 years ago. I think it's the same one.
I did not like it. The motor sound was overwhelmingly loud and distracting when the book opened.
Mine would only repeat two of the three phrases and often kept saying the same one several times in a row.
needless to say, I didn't keep it
Just my honest assessment


----------



## booswife02

I just ordered the spell book. It will be here soon and ill post pics and give a review


----------



## c910andace

My daughters have been trying to talk me into buying Bone Jett. She was on sale over the weekend and I added her to my cart and did not complete my purchase...I am so sad and hope she goes on sale again!


----------



## hallorenescene

bone jet looks like an awesome prop. she was a good price too. even at that price, I'm to tight to bite. maybe next time.
c910, I hope she goes back on sale so you can get her.


----------



## Death Trail

I think I'll pass and instead make my own spell book, actually what I mean is i'll have my wife make it. She is a crafty genius! Thanks for the feedback, I want to stay away from cheesy looking props, thanks for the advice everyone. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Werewolf props -- mouth movement?*

_*For those that bought the GR werewolf/werewolves this year, I'm curious how much your prop's mouth opens when he is howling. 
*_
In the photos (#2 & 3) of FreckledFunnyFace's Son prop, it looks like his mouth opens quite a bit.

I see a little trembling in the lower jaw of mine but in an OFF postion my guys mouth is only slightly open and when he tilts his head back it isn't really open more than that. Wondering if there's some way to adjust that if in fact other's are experincing a wide open mouth howl and mine should be too. Thanks for your input.


BTW the sensor on this prop is great. It was pretty dark last night when my DH came home and I was listening upstairs to hear if the werewolf would be triggered. I knew exactly when my hubby got to the stairs as the howling began! Forgot to turn it off last night and heard the howling when hubby got to the bottom of the stairs this morning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It would be cool if you guys could cover the book with some leather-like fabric and add some nice gold lettering etc. I tend to like a more realistic look too but I'm all for upgrading props instead of creating when you can.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _*For those that bought the GR werewolf/werewolves this year, I'm curious how much your prop's mouth opens when he is howling.
> *_
> In the photos (#2 & 3) of FreckledFunnyFace's Son prop, it looks like his mouth opens quite a bit.
> 
> I see a little trembling in the lower jaw of mine but in an OFF postion my guys mouth is only slightly open and when he tilts his head back it isn't really open more than that. Wondering if there's some way to adjust that if in fact other's are experincing a wide open mouth howl and mine should be too. Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> BTW the sensor on this prop is great. It was pretty dark last night when my DH came home and I was listening upstairs to hear if the werewolf would be triggered. I knew exactly when my hubby got to the stairs as the howling began! Forgot to turn it off last night and heard the howling when hubby got to the bottom of the stairs this morning.


I have both of them. I will check when I get home. And ill let you guys know what mine do.


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It would be cool if you guys could cover the book with some leather-like fabric and add some nice gold lettering etc. I tend to like a more realistic look too but I'm all for upgrading props instead of creating when you can.


That's what I'm planning, but I just haven't gotten to it. I don't yet have an area that's a perfect fit for it, so it has been low priority. I should get it done over the winter.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got an e-mail from GR re: an extra 40% off Halloween: XXW99285 (valid through midnight 10/22)


----------



## booswife02

Okay, so my take on the spell book. It is plastic and cheezy but I love it. The voice of the witch is great. Sounds like the wicked witch of the west. The paint job isn't that great but I'm thinking about covering it in tissue paper for texture than repaint it. It glows red when opened. Opens and closes well. I only paid $20 total including shipping so for $20 I'm happy with it. Does it look authentic no but it's great for a witch scene at night. The voice is loud enough to hear outside. There will be lots of things going on in the scene so I can't see anyone standing there picking out small details. It's great for an over all look. However I personally wouldn't put it on display as a lone focal point in my house mostly because it would be to loud for indoor use and close up the details aren't great but perfect choice for an outdoor display.


----------



## booswife02

Spell Book


----------



## booswife02

Lion Door Knocker is Beautiful but much smaller than I had anticipated. It's well made and weighty.


----------



## hallorenescene

boosewife, I really like it as is. I guess since for me it's to amuse kids, cheesy is okay. that door knocker is awesome. I love door knockers


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Used the 40% off coupon I got in email to stock up on battery powered lanterns and fire and ice lanterns.  make things a tad brighter around here!


----------



## booswife02

Hallo my kids love it! They don't want me to do anything to it 

And Skeletoncrew I have six of the Lanterns and love them!


----------



## ooojen

I'm glad your family's happy with the spellbook, booswife02! I figured it should be fine under eerie outdoor lighting. I do most of my decorating inside, and I think that makes a lot of difference.
I love the knocker! I have to admit I was tempted, but our doors don't have any good place to mount one.
I got the swamp hag yesterday (quick shipping!) but I haven't even found the time to take her out of the box yet


----------



## RCIAG

Well, I pulled of my witch's hat. Since it's just felt I had to be super careful & pulled it off slowly so as not to tear it. They basically just put a big blob of glue on her head & stuck the hat on. The spot was half the size of my palm. They had it so far forward to line up with the hole in the back for the string to hang her. I'm going to re-glue her hat then make the hole bigger & glue it or sew it together if it's too big & obvious. I also stuff her hat with some bubble wrap I had lying around. Heck I may even just change the whole hat all together, I just don't know yet.

Her face is a nice, solid foam, not the usual plastic face they've put on some of the GR figures in the last few years. These are the pics I took of her right out of the box. The broom is in 3 pieces & I didn't put it fully together because I was afraid I wouldn't get them apart.


----------



## VampKat

MsSpookyBoo said:


> It appears the witch hag is sold out (its unavailable on the website)...I really want the ghostly bride but my husband says its "too creepy"...shouldn't it be the other way around with ME saying that?!
> I've got a bat and the talking urn on the way from GR, should be delivered tomorrow! I'm so excited.


I just got the bride. OMG. She is so freaking awesome. And, yes, she's creepy. I took a quick crappy cell phone video & sent it to a couple of friends, not realizing it was 11:30pm. Both of them texted back, asking why in the world I would send them that before bed. Lol.

Even off, she has also scared the bejeesus out of my brother. He's my roomie, rounded the corner to ask me a question, and got Bride in the face. He made me take her out of the room.


----------



## VampKat

And Bone Jett is fantastic. I highly reccomend her. I work in retail and we have trick or treating at our shopping center next week. She's coming with me to help hand out candy that day.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I'm glad you like it too. ooojen, what ever you do to the spell book, I bet it will be awesome too. I would love to see. 
rciag, that witch is awesome. she is diffidently an eye catcher.
vampkat, that is funny. your poor brother though. still, it sounds fun. lol. so the bride is cool. I think they did a great job of making her eerie. and you say bone jet is cool. I would love to have that one. she's a pretty decant price right now. I would also love the two queen singers. last year they had a pretty nice sunny and scare. I wish I had got them.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I have both of them. I will check when I get home. And ill let you guys know what mine do.


 For everyone interested what the Werewolf Boy should do... I have attached a video. I hope this helps. 

If you want photos.. let me know.. I am happy to help. Or I can get a video of the dad.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh funny, thanks for the video. he is absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the video FunnyFreckledFrog. Really appreciate your taking the time to do it and post it. Wow yours has so much more mouth/jaw movement than mine. I think yours even looks better than the video on GR's site. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Death Trail

I received my Swamp Hag on Friday, and now I have her all set-up outside, I love her, the only down side is the motor is sort of loud but i'm ok with it. She definitely looks creepy in the back corner, w/green lights, some tombs, rats and an outdoor fireplace. I think she will scare the crap out of my little nephews lol! Made some great progress on my backyard trail haunt this weekend! ON track for Saturdays party and the weather is looking good too! !! Can't ask for more. I had to snag a $40 jumping spider I saw at Spirit so that should be cool too!


----------



## screamqueen2012

bump this one today.................gr has an additional 40% off including any sale items..................i thought i was DONE..............i got the wizard of oz witch shes 119 on sale, i just couldnt let her sit there...errrrrrrrr, ok now i am done. heres the code XXW07704 
blame me.. i can take it if you get into trouble, i think i will be staying with my props now when my husband catches this...hahahha


----------



## MummyOf5

I got that email too, unfortunately they are sold out of everything I was looking at


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

They also have a 40% off Code on All Hallowen on the website, HH40OFF. BTW this sale ends tomorrow, Wednesday, 10/22, at midnight ET according to the details posted. This is an extremely attractive deal particularly on those props already marked down, like the werewolves.

If I had any extra halloween funds available (still have some small accessories to pick up) I'd be buying the Werewolf Dad to go with my Son prop for a future halloween set up. Hubby sprang for the son this year and since he's not into halloween anyway that was a gift to me from him for our house. These werewolf guys are really cool though for anyone with a budget left to splurge at this point. Might be cutting it close but he'd probably arrive before halloween.


They changed the Weekly Fix items but not really halloween.


----------



## c910andace

hallorenescene said:


> bone jet looks like an awesome prop. she was a good price too. even at that price, I'm to tight to bite. maybe next time.
> c910, I hope she goes back on sale so you can get her.


I got the 40% off coupon code from the website. It brings her back down to $39 plus shipping!!!


----------



## Minshe

I finally received my fire and ice spotlight--it is great. It looks kind of like fire, but regardless--I love the way it looks and it can cover a large area. Also got the fire and ice lantern--which is just okay. It does not show any lighting effect on the walls or ceiling around it--just looks kind of fire-ish inside the lantern. They fixed the lanterns so they now have an on/off switch and they are no longer sound activated. I would buy more fire and ice spotlights--probably not more lanterns.


----------



## c910andace

I'm still waiting for my fire and ice lanterns. I ordered 2. Can't wait!!


----------



## Caroluna

Grandin Road has 50% off all Halloween for 4 days, code XXW62218.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up Caroluna. Went to their site this a.m. as a result. Assume you got an email code? I can't seem to get email alerts from them, but wonder for those that do are you getting a day's advanced notice on the sales? I think they use to do this in the past so their subscribers got a jump ahead of the genral public. They have also a different code posted on the website, TREAT4YOU. It expires on 10/27 at midnight EST. Just for use on halloween mdse. Some restrictions as usual but it applies to everything left in the Halloween Haven. 

BTW when you land in Halloween Haven they say if you place an order by 11pm EST today, Fri., 10/24, you can get Standard delivery by Halloween. I think this might be the last big sale in time for halloween delivery unless you live really close to their warehouse.


Was kind of disappointed that I missed out on the 40% sale that expired on the 22nd (low on funds). So was excited to see this sale and have it be payday too. I decided to order the Werewolf Dad since he was still available and on sale so think he came out to $97 something before shipping, and not chance whether he would be available or not next year. My set up for this year doesn't really need him, but if he arrives as expected by Halloween I will probably include him along with the Son I already have. If it's raining on Halloween, I think I will set Dad and Son up inside our entry door and when the ToTers ring the bell hopefully be able to give them a little scare when the door gets opened.

Hope anyone else waiting for the 50% off sale can find what they still want.


----------



## Caroluna

I was thrilled to see the stone cast cauldron at 50% off. It is now showing as no longer available. I pulled the trigger on that as well as the gravekeeper. I figured he was probably worth $37.50. I also got the spellbook since I think I can work on it a little and for $14.50 I hated to pass it by, and I got the owl and bat candles. If anyone has tried aging that spellbook, I would love to know your results. 

I bought the Storytelling Witch when she was 40% off with free shipping, but I haven't put her together yet. I'll try to do that sometime today in case anyone is interested in her. The reviews on her are not that great, but I like the fact that she is sitting.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

I am so super excited that they have *RESTOCKED* the Fire & Ice Lanterns.  I ordered some for Halloween night to line the driveway. These are spectacular.
Anyone who ordered before Octobers shipment received the On/Off Switch Sensor ONLY! All orders placed from the RESTOCK this month come fully equipped with On/Off Option. No Sensor. Amazing! I am like a happy little girl on Christmas.  Thought I would share if you missed out earlier when they sold out. And where they have the 50% off coupon today CODE: XXW62218. That's a STEAL!!!!! I am not 100% sure but when I called Grandin Road the product specialist also told me they have a timer. They are just not sure how long. Anyone receive theirs? can you let us know? It should be about 4 Hours. Thanks a bunch in advance! 

LINK: http://www.grandinroad.com/battery-operated-fire-and-ice-lantern/681353


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Caroluna said:


> I was thrilled to see the stone cast cauldron at 50% off. It is now showing as no longer available. I pulled the trigger on that as well as the gravekeeper. I figured he was probably worth $37.50. I also got the spellbook since I think I can work on it a little and for $14.50 I hated to pass it by, and I got the owl and bat candles. If anyone has tried aging that spellbook, I would love to know your results.
> 
> I bought the Storytelling Witch when she was 40% off with free shipping, but I haven't put her together yet. I'll try to do that sometime today in case anyone is interested in her. The reviews on her are not that great, but I like the fact that she is sitting.


I would LOVE your review on the witch. She is on my want list! Thanks


----------



## Caroluna

After reading FunnyFreckledFrog's post about the lanterns I called GR to see if I could add them to my order. They were very helpful and I did get two (2) of them. Unfortunately, the CS rep told me that I missed out on the cauldron and candles even though I was able to put them on my order. I just wasn't quick enough. I was really looking forward to the cauldron. Oh well....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just noticed the Werewolf Dad has sold out too. I sure hope that when I placed my order and got confirmation that they actually had inventory to cover those orders and I'm not going to get the dreaded Your Order Has Been Cancelled email......


----------



## Caroluna

Ghost of Spookie, I hope you get him. I did receive an order confirmation for my cauldron, but when I called to see if I could add the lanterns to my order (to avoid shipping charges on a completely new order), the representative gave me the bad news. Good Luck.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the heads up Caroluna. Went to their site this a.m. as a result. Assume you got an email code? I can't seem to get email alerts from them, but wonder for those that do are you getting a day's advanced notice on the sales? I think they use to do this in the past so their subscribers got a jump ahead of the genral public. They have also a different code posted on the website, TREAT4YOU. It expires on 10/27 at midnight EST. Just for use on halloween mdse. Some restrictions as usual but it applies to everything left in the Halloween Haven.
> 
> BTW when you land in Halloween Haven they say if you place an order by 11pm EST today, Fri., 10/24, you can get Standard delivery by Halloween. I think this might be the last big sale in time for halloween delivery unless you live really close to their warehouse.
> 
> 
> Was kind of disappointed that I missed out on the 40% sale that expired on the 22nd (low on funds). So was excited to see this sale and have it be payday too. I decided to order the Werewolf Dad since he was still available and on sale so think he came out to $97 something before shipping, and not chance whether he would be available or not next year. My set up for this year doesn't really need him, but if he arrives as expected by Halloween I will probably include him along with the Son I already have. If it's raining on Halloween, I think I will set Dad and Son up inside our entry door and when the ToTers ring the bell hopefully be able to give them a little scare when the door gets opened.
> 
> Hope anyone else waiting for the 50% off sale can find what they still want.


I have an extra I can sell you and ship if they cancel on ya. Just a thought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FunnyFreckledFrog, I remember you were thinking of adding another Son and turning him into a Daughter. Did you end up going the Uncle route instead? Seriously if they cancel on me and the offer is still there I'll PM you. Should know by tonight or tomorrow a.m. I would think. Whether or not I end up getting one from GR, that is super nice of you to offer. Kind of funny as it is you and your photos that were my inspiration for adding werewolves to my haunt! Thanks so much.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Ghost Of Spookie,

Ahhhh... I am glad you enjoyed the pictures and videos I posted. You are very welcome... They are great pieces.  I ordered an extra as I was going to change mine into a mom. I have had such a crazy month that I didn't get a chance to do it. I was gonna send it back. But I will hold off until I here otherwise. I am happy to sell to someone other then it go straight to outlet. I know once they are gone... they are gone. I hope they bring them back next year, my mom loves mine so much she wants a set now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you ordered a Werewolf Dad today you might find this post also applies to you. The Dad was sold out early this a.m. in case you didn't notice the site later on in the day. 

I received an order confirmation already but know when stock is low that's no guarantee your order won't go into BackOrder status or be Cancelled given how they take orders beyond what apparently they have in stock. I haven't officially been noticed by email yet, but I called GR's customer service to check on the shipping of my order and I will most likely, but won't know until at least 10/29, be shipped the Dad Werewolf. They told me my order will be on BackOrder status and they are expecting a delivery of new Werewolf Dads on the 29th, no guarantees but what they've been told by the mfgr. Don't know how many units that will be and whether that will fill all orders thrown into BackOrder status. Obviously I won't be getting one by Halloween but I can live with that and will be happy to get one at 50% off in the end. I'm just hoping there's enough new ones to go around when they arrive.

BTW when your order goes into BackOrder status with them you will still have a hold (authorization) placed on your credit card for the amount of the purchase but the money won't actually get transferred from your credit card company until the item ships. It means you will have less available credit until it actually goes through. Not a bad thing exactly but I've waited months for a few items from them on backorder and had to keep remembering to factor in the hold when sitting down to reconcile my statement with receipts. Kind of a pain until it gets processed. Since it's not officially a purchase your credit card company won't be charging you interest on the outstanding charge.


----------



## printersdevil

I would love to here a HF review of the story telling witch. I just ordered it and the animated spell book.


----------



## Mz. Witch

Sorry, new here, hope this is the right place for the question:
I was trying to get through to Grandin Road today but got redirected (twice!) to some external place trying to get personal info for a Wal-Mart gift card. I'm frustrated because 1) One of my animated swinging bats will not work no matter what I do (the other one is simply awesome.) and 2) I'd like input on how to keep my Larry and Henry groundbreaker zombies "on." I've noticed there are very few directions, if any, with these items. Larry and Henry essentially only work if they are touched. The website has dropped their pages. Any help would be VERY much appreciated.
I did just get backordered fire spotlights yesterday. Amazing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mz. Witch, you should be able to reach GrandinRoad customer service at 1.866.668.5962. I called them yesterday to check on an order. 

As for #2, I'd suggest posting the question in the Props Section as well.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme

Damn you Funny Freckle Frog! I already got myself in trouble picking up the Raising Grave Keeper and Jack the Giant Pumpkin on the 50% off sale. And then you showed me the lanterns I had missed. So I had to call and add four to my order. If I get kicked out of the house I'm moving in with you. But at least I'll bring my lanterns with me.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I broke down and bought another large dog. Dogs are happier in packs anyway. I also bought the three stone faces that I'd been eying for some time. If they get here by Halloween, they can go in the flower bed, then next year I can incorporate them into a project.


----------



## budeena

Woohoo, right now Grandin Road has all Halloween 50% off. You don't see it until it goes into your cart. The 21-1/2" Skeleton Dog on Leash is only $29.50


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I broke down and got one of the large skelly dogs only because of the 50% off deal. By this time every year I have spent hundreds of dollars at GR but this year several things kept me from it. 1) their prices are getting too high 2) they didn't have much that was unique, I have almost every lifesize character they have. The only other thing that tempted me was the Wolfman dad and son but in the end I still didn't feel like spending the money. I hope they have a few things I want next year, I miss my usual shopping spree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The big skelly dog has been tempting but so far have resisted, probably from a storage point of view more than anything else. I do like his look. I have two of the GR bull dogs, one from last year when he first came out and one later on from a sale. Really found less this year at GR than in past years that I felt I really wanted. I think the only things I have ordered this year were two red Fire & Ice spotlights and the Werewolf Son and just this week the Dad.

Things have been selling out though. Quite a number of their larger animated props aren't listed any more. Noticed that the Giant Pumpkin Man has sold out, as well as the 5-foot skeleton, the zombie dog, the expensive Headless Horseman and the Werewolf Dad. The only vampire family member left seems to be the Dad. And the only witch is the story telling witch from last year I think. On the smaller prop front the Spellbook you guys have been ordering is gone now too. Wonder what will be left come after-halloween, doesn't sound like much really.


----------



## hallorenescene

fff, those lanterns are so frilly pretty. you got a nice item.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Pulled the trigger on the large skelly dog and some pumpkin votives. Would like some lanterns, but don't want to end up in divorce court.  Maybe after Halloween.


----------



## Scary Peeper

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw my Werewolf Son has been shipped today when I checked GR's Order Status page and am sure I will get my "shipped" email tonight. No date yet given for delivery but I did find it interesting that the Werewolf was being shipped out of Arizona. I believe Grandinroad's warehouse is in Ohio.
> 
> This made me wonder if the Werewolf props are manufactured by ScaryPeeper.com who makes the Peeping Tom guys (guy in hoodie, which I also ordered from GR and is being delivered on Friday this week, and a clown version of the peeper) and being drop shipped from their warehouse. I couldn't find a corporate location for ScaryPeeper to possibly confirm my suspicions. If you check ScaryPepper's website and their Facebook page you'll see that they also have listed the Werewolf rug that GrandinRoad is selling and seemed delighted that GR had put up a video of it. So I'm thinking short jump to think the Dad and Son Werewolves come from them too. I think the Dad and Son are exclusives to GR this year.
> 
> Anyone who has the rug or dad/son props notice a manufacturer name on them?


Hi Ghost of Spookie! This is Morgan from Scary Peeper. We do indeed make the Animated Scarewolf Rug and Scary Peeper prop. We also have a couple of other items on the website www.scarypeeper.com including the Clown faced Scary Peeper. We do not make the standing animated Werewolf figures but do agree that they are really cool! Bought one this year for my own personal use.

Thank you so much for your purchases! We are a small company that loves making unique and original Halloween products. We have some really neat items that we are working on for next year and are always open to suggestions! 

Thank you again! Happy Peeping!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Morgan! Nice to see you on HF. Thanks for confirming what I thought about the werewolf rug. I know a number of people on here purchased it from GR and loved it. I guess I was wrong about GR's other werewolf guys though. I thought they might have been yours as well. 


I love my ScaryPeeper guy and am sure he will be the source of a number of scares and double-takes. He really plays into people's fear of being watched. I realize now I didn't post pictures of him when I got him so will do so now. I like how his hands can be brought closer together by tying his hoodie tighter together. In the photo I left the ties rather loose to show off more of his face. I also like that you guys lined his interior face with a sturdy plastic so he retains his shape during use and storage. Nice touch. He looks so good that he could also be used as a head prop for a full-size prop build. Anyway, here's my photos of him.



























BTW HF members, normally he would be displayed on the other side of a window but I hung him on our outside window turned outward for these photos. The suction cup did a nice job supporting him. It's located above his head a bit and out of the photo.


----------



## Scary Peeper

Again thank you so much for purchasing the Scary Peeper and for sharing your great pictures on this forum! Really glad that you are happy with him! It is people like you that we intended the product for. 

Glad to hear that you have friends that have been happy with the Scarewolf Rug as well! I just shipped out a few today. I know Grandinroad is sold out so if you hear of anybody that missed out and is looking for one, I would be happy to help them out. Thanks!

Oh, and if you have any funny Scary Peeper stories, I'd love to hear! 

thanks again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've been checking my GrandinRoad order for my Werewolf Dad prop and originally the order said 10/28. Since this weekend it's said In Stock, I figured something was happening. Just checked now and I have a UPS tracking number! Excited to be getting him soon and happy to be getting him at all. 

Guessing anyone else who ordered before Dad sold out might be getting theirs soon too? Now the question is will it arrive by or on Friday and will be a rain-free Halloween so I can set them up outside.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, thanks for sharing your peeper photos. he is very scary.


----------



## Caroluna

Check your email for a $25.00 in cart coupon from Grandin Road. They have further reduced many items. For example, the Werewolf Boy is down to $84.00.


----------



## hallorenescene

caroluna, are you saying there is another $25.00 off the already reduced price? is there a coupon code for that? I use to get their emails, I don't anymore. wish I did.


----------



## Caroluna

There is $25.00 off in your cart automatically if you spend $75.00 or more. I did not have to enter a code, so hopefully if you are registered with them, it will automatically apply the $25.00 credit for you as well.


----------



## ooojen

In the small print on the email it says, (nevermind)., so if you don't automatically get it, try that.
I finally went ahead and ordered Werewolf Boy. I've been on the fence for a while, but at $61, he was too good to resist.

EDIT-- Have to disregard the offer code they sent me; it didn't work. Now they have TREAT25HH as the offer # posted on their site, so clearly that the one to use. That was not yet listed when I ordered, though I had already received the email offer.
I called and a very nice rep. gave me the discount with no problem...I hope.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooojen I think you will love him and _definitely_ a great price on him. Thanks for the code. I think my Werewolf dad was the last of my purchases this year but will take another look.

BTW here's a bit more on my recent purchase of the Werewolf Dad. He is due to arrive _early_ tomorrow by UPS and I'm very excited about that. I had called GR when I placed my order and found out it was backordered (and sold out for future orders) and I might still get him shipped but wouldn't probably get him before halloween. Then I get an ship notice, and then see that it is due for Early delivery on Friday. I can only suspect that GrandinRoad didn't want to disappoint me so bumped up the UPS schedule on him. We had had a nice conversation on the phone but I had hung up figuring it looks like I'll use him next year. If they did expedite my order, I am super impressed with their Customer Service. No real way to know if they intervened but the fact that it's marked Early Delivery on Friday makes me think they did. 

I wish I could put my hairy guys outside as I had originally envisioned but sounds like we will be getting rain all day and even chance of thunderstorms. I'm not even sure parents will let the kids out with umbrellas if there's lightning in the area, I know I wouldn't. The pair will end up greeting our soggy ToTers when we open the door instead. 

BTW the sensor on my Werewolf Son works extremely well in the dark. I haven't figured out how to open our front door yet without setting him off so it could very well be that our ToTers will hear the howling and snarling before they see them. I love there's a volume control on them, otherwise by the end of the evening my husband who will share the candy duties might be close to burying me from all the howling.

I'd encourage anyone else on the fence about the Son to order him if you can.


----------



## Caroluna

I ordered the Werewolf Boy today. He really doesn't fit with my general theme, but neither did the CVS HH and I bought him. I just couldn't pass him by at the reduced price and the $25.00 extra off.

I finally put my Story Telling Witch together today. She has the same face as the Witchy Witch door hanger from last year. I don't especially like her orange dress, but I am OK with it. She is in two (2) parts. The bottom is a round plastic disk that has the legs hot glued to it. There is a pole that connects the upper body to the disk. It was really simple to put together. I really like that she is sitting since I did not have a witch that could sit in a chair. She says several things and I like her voice. I would not have been in love with her at full price, but for what I paid I am happy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For those who ordered the werewolves, when putting them together here's some tips from when I set mine up.

@Keep the wires lined up by the same color throughout on both sides of the connection.
@The directions are pretty good so you can pretty much rely on them.
@Don't plug in the adapter until you've made all the connections.
@I think it was at the shoulder area when attaching the frames together, if one piece doesn't fit easily in the other, it was designed that way. Just turn the shoulder piece around and line it up. They will slide into each other without much effort. 
@When it comes to adding the head, have some help hold it while you attach the cables. The head has the important wires inside and it actually is a decent weight. You don't want to be juggling the head while you try to do the two connections you'll need to make and have the head fall during that time. 
@It will take a brief few moments when you turn it on and set the play mode for the electronics to reset to the beginning of the sequence.


----------



## Big_B

I have never heard of Grandin Road before a week or so ago where I ran across the Dueling Banjo guys at an RV halloween weekend. OMG. A comment early in this thread was spot on: "TAKE MY VISA! HERE! TAKE IT!" Looking forward to following all the cool stuff and deals that pop up in this thread!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

If anyone is interested in ordering the Headless Horseman... I would DO IT! I just received mine. The pics and videos *DO NOT* do this piece justice.... It's ABSOLUTELY fabulous... I took a chance at the sale and bought it. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOo happy I did. He has 2 features on his voice voice box. 1st one is sensor and 2nd is a CONSTANT on that stays lit up with no voice..... I wish all my pieces had this feature. Amazing.. Grab it at the discount. I think it may be something you may regret. It was one of the items... I was iffy about. Glad I pulled the trigger and grabbed him anyhow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks Frog. Did you buy the $600 HH or the $199 HH? I just picked up the $199 version for $49.


----------



## ooojen

I ordered yesterday when I first got the email about there being $25 in my cart. The $25 wasn't automatically there, so I plugged in the code that came with the email. I didn't see it confirm the discount, but I went ahead and submitted the order anyway. 
I got a confirmation today, and the werewolf boy is confirmed, though he was listed as sold out shortly after I ordered. They didn't give me the $25, though, so I'll have to call them today.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

My last minute Grandin Road order came in just in time. Here's the large dog with one of the faces.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I tried to check them out today for after halloween sales and most everything seems to be out of stock


----------



## ironmaiden

Just got my Fire & Ice Spotlight........TODAY NOV 1st that I ordered way back on Sept 15th.
Yeah it was supposed to have been mailed out on the 21st. When they finally sent it they went with UPS via USPS Smart Post which ensured I would get it late 

Enclosed was a Free Shipping code, checked their site and discovered nothing left.
I was tempted earlier this week by the Werewolf Boy but I'm sure glad i didnt bother.

Anyways folks, here's the Free Shipping Code, TYGRN14. Good through Dec 15th.

Good luck


----------



## Serpentia

ironmaiden said:


> Just got my Fire & Ice Spotlight........TODAY NOV 1st that I ordered way back on Sept 15th.
> Yeah it was supposed to have been mailed out on the 21st. When they finally sent it they went with UPS via USPS Smart Post which ensured I would get it late
> 
> Enclosed was a Free Shipping code, checked their site and discovered nothing left.
> I was tempted earlier this week by the Werewolf Boy but I'm sure glad i didnt bother.
> 
> Anyways folks, here's the Free Shipping Code, TYGRN14. Good through Dec 15th.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the free ship code. I didn't see anything I just had to have, other than the black-lace-skull shawls which were marked down from 49 to 14.00 I think it was. Bought two, one each for Victoria and Helsa. That's a pretty good markdown. 

I noticed the fire and ice lanterns that gave everyone so much problem were still full price. Had they been cheap enough, I would have bought another and had my husband hack that one, too. Truly, whiskey tango foxtrot. I'd think that would have been the FIRST thing they marked way down! Oh well. 

Just realized the two shawls and the one lantern are all I bought from GR this year. Wow. That is an all-time low.


----------



## ooojen

They fixed the issue with the lanterns so there's now a simple On-Off switch, no sensor. I picked up 3 when things were 50% off and free shipping, though I didn't get them in time for our party last weekend.


----------



## ironmaiden

Serpentia, I know what you mean about GR this year.
This was the first year I only bought ONE item.
Yes it was the Fire & Ice Spotlight and I only picked it up because my cousin sent me a GR e gift card for my birthday
This was the most disappointing year.

Hey do you recall when they used to sell the Martha Stewart Halloween props etc?
That was back in 2011, I still have the catalog


----------



## hallorenescene

lurker, cool dog and heads


----------



## hallorenescene

even though everything is pretty much gone, just keep checking back on their site to see if something you want is relisted. I got gitania a few years ago that way. and the other day I checked while they were having the $25.00 in your cart off for any order over $75.00 and I got the werewolf boy. and by donating $10.00 towards a fundraiser, I got another $20.00 off. well, I got actually another $10.00 off. $10.00 will go towards the fundraiser. I ended up paying $77.90. and someone had posted a code for free shipping, so I used that and it worked. today I got an email saying he has been shipped and I will receive him on Friday. I'm pretty excited. I just hope he is long running.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I picked up the Vampires Valentina and Jasper this morning. Paid 1/2 price for each but used the free shipping code that Ironmaiden listed here (thank you Ironmaiden)! so it was $128 for both total. Not bad, but once I placed the order it listed a ship date of February 3, 2015?? Not sure about that. Shortly after it listed them as "no longer available". I really really really wanted the Vampire girl they had earlier, and I will keep checking for her.


----------



## hallorenescene

Wednesday, that is great. I just checked and saw they were back on, but no longer available. so I figured it was the same as with me. they must have posted just one of each and we were the lucky ones. yeah us. maybe you will get the girl yet. let me know what you think of them. I thought the mans head was so different I loved him. I read reviews where people didn't like his head. i would have loved to have had this family. I'm so excited to know it was someone from this forum who scored.

oh, and that is a great price. now that they are worth.


----------



## The Red Hallows

ironmaiden said:


> Just got my Fire & Ice Spotlight........TODAY NOV 1st that I ordered way back on Sept 15th.
> Yeah it was supposed to have been mailed out on the 21st. When they finally sent it they went with UPS via USPS Smart Post which ensured I would get it late
> 
> Anyways folks, here's the Free Shipping Code, TYGRN14. Good through Dec 15th.
> 
> Good luck


Iron- I, too, ordered the fire and ice back then, but mine was shipped the 21st BUT, it arrived broken. They did give us a refund, and were super nice about it, but I completely understand your disappointment. I ordered something from ebay and paid an arm to have 2 day shipping and they shipped it ground and it was late here. I hate when then things like that happen.


----------



## RCIAG

I only bought the witch pumpkin this year & went back when the big sales hit & saw nothing. Not that there was much I really wanted anyway but I was surprised at how little was left.

Not sure if that means they bought less stock or the GR fans bought more.


----------



## ironmaiden

The Red Hallows said:


> Iron- I, too, ordered the fire and ice back then, but mine was shipped the 21st BUT, it arrived broken. They did give us a refund, and were super nice about it, but I completely understand your disappointment. I ordered something from ebay and paid an arm to have 2 day shipping and they shipped it ground and it was late here. I hate when then things like that happen.



Oh Red so sorry to hear you received a busted light. That is just so disappointing.
In the past my UPS packages arrived pretty beat up.

How was yours delivered? Mine came in A+ condition via USPS Smart Post as I mentioned before.

I did get a pair of those Lighted Eyes from kmart.com the week before. The idiots just put the box into flimsy a mailing bag!!! When dropped off by UPS a day late (I saw the driver cruise right by my house. he then claimed no such address. It WAS not one of the regulars so I understand) the box looked like it had been bent right in half.
How the lights inside were not damaged I'll never know


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, please let my purchase come trouble free. sorry for all you guys. that's really to bad.


----------



## hallorenescene

I received an email saying my wolf would arrive on fri., but he came today. I probably will put him up tomorrow. he looks cool in the box though.


----------



## hallorenescene

I see the headless horseman is back on the grandon road site, if anyone is interested. it's $100.00 less.


----------



## hallorenescene

I just looked and the $199.00 headless horseman is on sell for $74.00. if anyone is interested. and the sharp dressed skeleton is on sell from $199.00 for $8400.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If I didn't already have the wilting roses, I would pick up them up. Now listed for $12. I thought they are a cool effect and worked well for us in our haunted hotel setting.

Hallo, I see that that version of HH is now sold out. That didn't take long.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

RCIAG said:


> I only bought the witch pumpkin this year & went back when the big sales hit & saw nothing. Not that there was much I really wanted anyway but I was surprised at how little was left.
> 
> Not sure if that means they bought less stock or the GR fans bought more.


Yes, was wondering the same thing myself. First time in several years that I bought nothing from GR. (Mostly because the items that I was interested in had sold out before I was ready to buy, but also because GR's prices were much higher than last year.)

Edited: Did receive the Werewolf Boy as a gift though. He was quite nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

I liked some of the items this year, I just couldn't get the prices. venetian Victoria and helsa were the same price as last year, but the vampire family of the same quality was $129.00 for the mom and dad each. and the kids which were smaller were the price of vv and helsa. just didn't make sense


----------



## Hilda

I didn't know whether to start a 2015 GR thread (since it is a new year) or tack this onto last year's thread (since it is last year's merchandise).
I chickened out and decided to just add it on here. LOL

I had seen these set of laboratory framed 'specimen' items last year, but thought they were just a little off. Yet, I was on GR the other day and had free shipping and they were marked down to $5 each, so I thought I would grab the four of them and I could repurpose the items into something else for my laboratory theme.

They just arrived and I have to admit I really underestimated them!! I really like them! 

First of all... they are wicked heavy. I have NO idea what they are made of. Real slate or some kind of stone? Ceramic? The box of four is large and unbelievably heavy!! 
Also, I failed to notice the nice medical type detail on the corners of the frames in the catalog/online photos. Very cool for a lab scene.
The background of each is a type of velvet. The little specimen is sort of weird that it is white... but it has a glossy porcelain look to it which is very medicinal and eerie.
I am not in love with the specimen labels. I think I'll redo them

Overall, I am REALLY pleased I grabbed these!! Very cool to add some creepy laboratory or doctor's office feeling to that type of theme. You can't beat that price!! 

I just wanted to share my findings with you fellow GR fans.  Happy Shopping!!


----------



## ooojen

I did the same thing last fall-- got them for $5 each with the thought of re-purposing the parts. I figured the frames alone should be worth the cost. Like you, I was pleasantly surprised with the quality. 
By the time I received mine, they were no longer available to order. I should go back and take a look at what's there now!


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I did the same thing last fall-- got them for $5 each with the thought of re-purposing the parts. I figured the frames alone should be worth the cost. Like you, I was pleasantly surprised with the quality.
> By the time I received mine, they were no longer available to order. I should go back and take a look at what's there now!


I agree! I totally just bought them for the cool frame. Then I thought I could use the body parts for something. Once I got them in my hands, I am thinking they look totally legit for laboratory 'art'. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda those are kind of neat in a weird way! The photos we take are always more inspirational I think than the catalog ones. Very tempted to pick up a set as well but I think your comment about the weight may have swayed me not to. I looked up the details of the frames and see that they are 1 lb. Wow that is heavy. 

The frames kind of remind me of the very heavy black frames that ROSS DRESS FOR LESS had at halloween time last year. I had bought one from them but returned it, afraid it would damage our floor tile, a foot or something if it fell. Wonder if they are plaster frames? They do look nice though and that was a great price and free ship deal. GR does buy nice quality products. I could see being inspired by them though and doing something like them with a cheap Dollar Tree frame maybe. 

I'll set up a new 2015 thread for GR. Since the year has started I have checked their site a few times to see what went on sale and sure they will continue to discount a few things over time before the new stuff for 2015 comes out.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks GoS!! Yes. They are crazy heavy! When he put that box down the UPS man actually told me to be careful lifting it. I could not imagine what was in the box. Four little frames could not weigh as much as a full life-size prop. LOL Yes they do. 
I bet they are some kind of plaster. I believe they could certainly damage a ceramic tile floor if they fell. I'll be using them in the lab in the basement, so it's concrete. I'll be safe. 
I am really impressed with them overall. Nice size. Love the little medical symbols on corners. In the photos in the catalog, I got the impression the specimens were chalky or plaster looking. They are definitely porcelain looking... which speaks 'medical' to me.

I am really happy with them for that price!

Thanks for making a new thread. I enjoy your shopping threads each year.


----------

